# [Sammelthread] Borderlands 2



## Oberst Klink (19. August 2012)

* Willkommen zum Borderlands 2 - Sammelthread*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bald ist es soweit: Gearbox's neuster Streich steht schon in den Startlöchern. Borderlands 2 ist der langersehnte Nachfolger zu Borderlands. Mit Borderlands ging Gearbox neue Wege und schuf einen Ego-Shooter mit RPG-Elementen und einem besonders spaßigem Koop-Modus. Außerdem stehen verschiedene Klassen zur Verfügung, die sich stark voneinander unterscheiden. Nicht umsonst werden auch Parallelen zu Spielen wie Diablo gezogen, denn auf Pandora gibt es bazillionen von Waffen, die entdeckt werden wollen.  
*
*Wichtige Informationen:*​*
Borderlands 2 erscheint auf folgenden Plattformen: PC, PS3, Xbox 360 
Kopierschutz: Steamworks (Eine Installation von Steam ist zwingend erforderlich!) 
Publisher: 2K Games (u.A. Spec Ops: The Line, Mafia 2, BioShock, BioShock 2, Prey, BioShock Infinite) 
Entwickler: Gearbox Software, LLC (u.A. Half Life: Blue Shift, Half Life: Opposing Force, Duke Nukem Forever, Brothers in Arms, Borderlands)
Website: Borderlands 2


**Borderlands 2 erscheint in Deutschland am 21.09.2012 und kommt mit USK-18-Siegel uncut! *​ 


*


Systemanforderungen: 

**Minimal:*
*Betriebssystem:  Windows XP SP3*
*CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2,4 Gigahertz*
*Hauptspeicher: 2 Gigabyte *
*Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 8500/ATI Radeon HD 2600 mit 256 Megabyte Videospeicher*
*Festplatte: 13 Gigabyte*


*Empfohlen: 
Betriebssystem:* * Windows XP SP3/Vista/Win 7
CPU: 2,4-Gigahertz-Quad-Core-Prozessor
Hauptspeicher: 2 Gigabyte
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 560/ATI Radeon HD 5850 mit 512 MB Videospeicher
Festplatte: 20 Gigabyte*



​*Features:

**Borderlands 2 basiert, wie auch dessen Vorgänger Borderlands, auf der Unreal Engine 3. Besitzer einer nVidia-Grafikkarte kommen dieses Mal in den Genuss von PhysX, was unter Anderem realistische Stoffanimationen, volumetrischen Rauch, interaktive Trümmerteile sowie dynamische Flüssigkeitsanimationen. Außerdem werden SLI und 3D-Vision unterstützt. 



** Hier dazu ein Video: *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDBn1EGZnFs

*Des weiteren bietet Borderlands 2 einen LAN-Support, ein verbessertes Interface und ein verbessertes Inventarsystem. Die Tastenbelegung wird frei konfigurierbar sein. * ​ 
*Die Story

Zu Beginn des Spiels müssen wir in einer Arena einen Kampf auf Leben und Tot bestreiten. Als Belohnung winkt eine Kiste unbedeutender Beute. Veranstaltet wird das Turnier von Handsome Jack, der die Hyperion Corporation übernommen und sich selbst zum Diktator über Pandora ernannt hat. Nach dem wir den Kampf gewonnen haben, werden wir von Handsome Jack und seinen Leuten in der Wüste zum Sterben ausgesetzt. In dieser aussichtslosen Situation erscheint uns der Schutzengel, den wir fünf Jahre zuvor schon kennengelernt haben. Von ihr erfahren wir auch unseren Auftrag: Handsome Jack elemenieren und die vier ursprünglichen Vault-Hunter aus den Fängen der Hyperion Corporation befreien. 

*
*Die Spielwelt

Borderlands 2 spielt wie schon dessen Vorgänger, auf Pandora, einer wüsten, unfruchtbaren Welt. Im Gegensatz zu Borderlands, wird man in Borderlands 2 auf eine weitaus abwechslungsreichere Flora und Fauna treffen, da man nicht nur Pandoras Osten, sondern auch dessen Westen und Süden erkunden kann. Es wird sowohl Bereiche mit dichter Vegetation als auch Bereiche mit Vulkanen*
*

**NPCs:

In Borderlands 2 treffen wir sowohl auf neue, als auch auf alt bekannte Gesichter. Zu den alten Bekannten zählen Claptrap, Mad Moxxi und die vier Spielercharaktere aus Teil 1, Mordecai, Lillith, Brick und Roland. Claptrap ist der einzige überlebende seiner Art, da Handsome Jack alle Claptraps auf Pandora vernichten ließ. Daher wird uns Claptrap bei unserer Mission, Pandora zu retten und Handsome Jack zu töten, unterstützen. 

Zu den neuen Gesichtern gehören Ellie, Mechanikerin und eine von Scooters Schwestern, sowie Tiny Tina, eine 13-jährige, leicht verrückte Sprengstoff-Expertin. 
*​​*

Die Charakterklassen*
​Wie in Borderlands auch, wird es wieder verschiedene Charakterklassen geben. Zu den von Beginn an verfügbaren Klassen gehören die Sirene, der Assassine, der Gunzerker und die Commando-Klasse. Als weitere Klasse steht der Mechromancer zur Verfügung, welcher per DLC kommen wird. Außerdem werden weitere Klassen per DLC folgen. 


*Der Gunzerker: *​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46GOWOkHySM​ 
 Wie der Name schon vermuten lässt, ist Salvador eine Mischung aus Berserker und Schütze. Salvador ist im Gegensatz zu den Vault-Hunters ein Einheimischer Pandoras. Seine Muskelberge hat er sich im Laufe seines Lebens durch den starken Konsum von Steroiden aufgebaut. Außerdem wurde auf Salvador ein Kopfgeld in Höhe von 99,000,000,000.99$ ausgesetzt, da er unter Anderem wegen Totschlag, Diebstahl, Zerstörung fremden Eigentums und Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses vorbestraft ist. Die Gunzerker-Klasse ist eine Weiterentwicklung der Berserker-Klasse aus Borderlands. 

*Skills   

Action Skill*: Salvadors Actionskill ist das "*Dual-Wield*" oder "*gunzerking*". Damit kann er für eine bestimmte Zeit lang zwei Waffen gleichzeitig benutzen. 

*Rampage-Skilltree*: Betrifft vor allem den "Dual-Wield"-Skill. 

- *I Can Do This All Day*: Erhöht die Dauer des "gunzerkings" jedes Mal, wenn ein Gegner mit dem "gunzerking"-Skill getötet wurde. 
- _*Get Some*: _Senkt die Abklingzeit des "gunzerking"-Skills. 
- _*Filled to the Brim*: _Erhöht die Magazingröße und die maximale Munitionstraglast für alle Waffen.
- _*Last Longer*: _Erhöht die dual-wield - Dauer. 
- _*Lay Waste*: _Erhöht die Feuerrate und den maximalen Schaden aller Waffen für kurze Zeit
- _*Keep Firing*: _Erhöht die Feuerrate analog zur Geschwindigkeit, mit der der Auslöser betätigt wird. Sprich: Je schneller man klickt, desto höher die Feuerrate. 
- _*Inconceivable*: _Gewährt bei jedem Schuss die Chance, keine Patrone zu verbrauchen. 
- _*5 shots or 6*: _Gewährt eine 25%-Chance, eine weitere Patrone im Magazin zu erzeugen, wenn man schießt. 
- *Steady as She Goes*: Reduziert den Rückschlag beim "gunzerking" und erhöht bei jedem Treffer die Zielgenauigkeit. 
- _*All in the Reflexes*: _Erhöht die Nachladegeschwindigkeit und den Nahkampfschaden. 
- _*I'm Ready Already*: _Steigert die Abklingzeit des "gunzerking"-Sklills. 
_- *Double Your Fun*_: Wirft man währent des "gunzerkings" eine Granate, wird automatisch eine zweite geworfen, die jedoch nicht verbraucht wird. 

*Brawn-Skilltree:* Betrifft Salvadors physische Stärke.

- *Come At Me, Bro: *Setzt die Gesundheit auf 100%, erhöht die Schadensreduzierung und macht Gegner durch das Zeigen beider Mittelfinger auf Salvador aufmerksam. 
_-* Just Got Real*_*:* Steigert den Schaden mit allen Waffen und erhöht den Schaden bei geringer Gesundheit. 
- *All Out of Bubblegum:* Erhöht die Feuerrate mit allen Waffen, wenn die Schilde aufgebraucht sind. 
- *I'm the Juggernaut:* Tötet man einen Gegner, sinkt der Schaden den man erleiden kann, für eine bestimmte Zeit. 
- *Incite:* Erhöht die Nachlade- und Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit, wenn man Schaden nimmt, für eine bestimmte Zeit. 
- *Fistful of Hurt: *Steigert den Nahkampfschaden und ändert den Standard-Nahkampffangriff in einen superstarken Kinnhaken, welcher den Gegner umwirft. 
- *Asbestos:* Reduzierd die Einwirkdauer von Feuer, Säure, Elektroschocks, usw. 

*Gun Lust-Skilltree*: Betrifft Waffenskills.

- *Auto-Loader: *Tötet man einen Gegner sofort, werden alle Waffen nachgeladen, die man gerade nicht benutzt. Wechselt man die Waffe, stehen alle Waffen voll geladen bereit. 
- *Money Shot: *Der letzte Schuss im Magazin jeglicher Waffe, verursacht massiven Schaden. 
_- *Down Not Out*_*: *Erlaubt Salvador seinen Actionskill einzusetzen, währent er bei 0% Gesundheit um sein Leben kämpft. 
- *Keep It Piping Hot: *Währent sich der "gunzerking"-Skill regeneriert, erhöht sich der Schaden für Waffen, Nahkampf und Granaten. 
- *No Kill Like Overkill:* Überschüssiger Schaden, der nach dem Töten eines Gegners übrig bleibt, wird auf den nächsten Gegner übertragen, auf den man schießt. 

*Unbenannter Skilltree*: 

- *Sexual Tyrannosaurus:* Nimmt man schaden, erhält man eine einmalige Gesundheitsregeneration für 5 Sekunden. 

*Die Sirene: *​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osejQyVug1o​ 
Über die Sirene Maya ist nicht sehr viel bekannt. Sie gehört zu den sechs Sirenen, die sich zu der Zeit der Handlung von Borderlands und Borderlands 2, auf Pandora befinden. Laut Bradygames soll es insgesamt 13 Sirenen geben. Sirenen sind (vermutlich) meist menschliche Frauen, die durch außerirdische Technologien ihre übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten erlangen. Maya trägt ein Buch an ihrem linken Bein, welches vermutlich eine Art Skillbook ist. Auf Maya wurde ein Kopfgeld in Höhe von 720,000,000,000$ ausgesetzt, weil ihr Sirenen-Dasein als Verbrechen gesehen wird. 

*Skills   *

*Action Skill:* Mayas Actionskill ist der *Phaselock*. Damit kann sie für eine bestimmte Zeit lang Gegner in einer anderen Dimension gefangen halten und sie dadurch am Angriff hindern. Allerdings funktioniert dies nicht bei allen Gegnertypen, so dass diese, bei denen der Phaselock nicht funktioniert, einfach nur Schaden nehmen.  

*Harmony Skilltree:*

_- *Mind's Eye:*_ Steigert kritische Treffer und Nahkampfschaden um 6% pro Stufe.
_- *Sweet Release*:_  Tötet man einen Gegner der sich im Phaselock befindet, entstehen Kugeln mit Lebensenergie, die automatisch den Spieler oder Freunde heilen. 
_- *Wreck*_*:*  Währent sich ein Gegner im Phaselock befindet, steigen die Feuerrate und Schaden aller Waffentypen. 
_-* Recompense:*_ Nimmt man Schaden an der Gesundheit, besteht die Chance, dass die Schilde sofort beginnen sich zu regenerieren. Außerdem wird die Regenerationsrate der Schilde  erhöht.
_- *Res*_*:* Mittels Phaselock kann ein getöteter Freund sofort wiederbelebt werden. 
_- *Elated:*_  Alle Teammitglieder regenerieren ihre Gesundheit, währent ein Gegner im Phaselock gefangen ist. 
_- *Restoration:*_  Ähnelt dem Stufe 2 Talent "Cauterize" von Roland. Ermöglicht Freunde um 6% pro Stufe zu heilen, in dem man auf sie schießt. Erhöht außerdem die eigene Gesundheit um 4% pro Stufe. 
_- *Sustenance*_*:* Ermöglicht eine dauerhafte Gesundheitsregeneration. Je niedriger die Gesundheit, desto stärker die Regeneration. _- *Life Tap*_*:* Tötet man einen Feind, stiehlt man dessen Gesundheit. 
_- *Scorn*_*:* Wirft einen Energieball aus, der Gegner in Schlacke verwandelt. 

*Motion Skilltree**: *Beinhaltet Skills, die Überlebensfähigkeit, Schildstärke, Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit und den durch Waffen verursachten Schaden steigern. _

- *Accelerate*_*:* Erhöht den Kugelschaden aller Waffen sowie die Geschwindigkeit. _
-* Ward*_*:*  Verbessert die Schildkapazität und verringert die Zeitverzögerung bis sich die Schilde wieder aufladen. 
_- *Suspension:*_  Steigert die Dauer des "Phaselock"-Skills. 
_-* Inertia*_*:*  Tötet man einen Gegner, regenerieren sich die Schilde (1% pro Sekunde pro Stufe). Außerdem erhöht sich die Nachladegeschwindigkeit für einige Sekunden(10% pro Stufe).
_- *Kinetic Reflection:*_  Nach dem man einen Gegner getötet hat, erhält man die Fähigkeit gegnerische Kugeln zum Feind zurück zu reflektieren (8% Chance pro Stufe). 
_- *Converge:*_ Umstehende Gegner werden, zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Ziel, in einer anderen Dimension gefangen. 
_- *Fleet*_*: * Sind die Schilde aufgebracht, erhöht sich die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit (10% pro Stufe). 
_-* Quicken:*_  Erhöht die Regenerationsgeschwindigkeit des "Phaselock"-Skills (6% pro Stufe). 
_- *Sub-Sequence:*_ Stirbt ein Gegner im Phaselock, besteht eine 20%-Chance, dass ein weiterer Gegner in den Phaselock gezogen wird. 
_- *Thoughtlock*_*:* Gegner wechseln durch den Phaselock die Seite und bekämpfen sich gegenseitig. Außerdem werden die Dauer um 3 Sekunden erhöht, beziehungsweise die Abklingzeit um 4 Sekunden reduziert. 

*Cataclysm Skilltree: *

_-* Flicker*:_ Erhöht die Chance mit Waffen zusätzlichen Feuer-, Säure-,Schock- oder Explosionsschaden zu verursachen. 
_- *Foresight:*_ Steigert die Magazingröße und erhöht die Nachladegeschwindigkeit bei allen Waffentypen. 
_- *Helios*_*:* Wird ein Gegner im Phaselock gefangen, entsteht eine Explosion, die bei allen umstehenden Gegnern Feuerschaden verursacht. 
_- *Immolate:*_ Verursacht bei "Fire for your Life" zusätzlichen Feuerschaden. Die Höhe des Feuerschadens hängt von der verwendeten Waffe ab. 
_- *Chain Reaction:*_ Wird ein Gegner getötet, besteht die Chance, dass alle abgegebenen Schüsse von den Gegnern abprallen und weitere Gegner treffen. 
_- *Cloud Kill*_*:* Wird ein Gegner beschossen, entsteht eine Säurewolke, die bei den Gegnern anhaltenden Säureschaden verursacht. 
_- *Backdraft*_*:* Fügt dem Nahkampfschaden zusätzlichen Feuerschaden hinzu. Bei geringer Schildstärke entsteht eine Feuerexplosion, die umstehende Gegner schädigt. Zwischen den Explosionen müssen sich die Schilde vollkommen regeneriert haben. 
_- *Reaper*_*:* Verursacht zusätzlichen Schaden bei allen Gegnern, die noch mehr als 50% ihrer Lebensenergie besitzen. 
_- *Blight Phoenix:*_ Wird ein Gegner getötet, verursacht man bei umstehenden Gegnern für eine bestimmte Zeit Feuer- und Säureschaden. Der Schaden hängt von der Stufe des Charakters und von der Stufe des "Blight Phoenix"-Skills ab.  
_- *Ruin*_*:* Actionskill-Steigerung. Ist ein Gegner im Phaselock gefangen, wird er in den Boden geschmettert und verursacht eine Feuerexplosion. 

*Unbenannter Skilltree:*_

- *Routing*_*:*  Friert Gegner nahe einer Phaselock-Blase ein. 
_- *Unnamed Skill:*_ Regeneriert die Gesundheit von Teamkameraden, wenn man auf Gegner schießt. 


*Der Assassine:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZpygQyESjk

Zer0 gehört zur Klasse der Assassinen. Bislang ist kaum etwas über ihn bekannt. Weder sein/ihr Geschlecht noch sein/e Rasse sind bekannt. Und auch seinen wahren Namen und seine Herkunft liegt noch im Dunkeln. Klar ist bislang nur, dass eine "0" auf dem Display über Gesicht angezeigt wird, wenn er einen Gegner getötet hat. Außerdem kann er weitere "Emotes" (Smileys) mittels des Displays anzeigen. 



*Skills   

Action Skill: *Zer0's Action Skill "*Deception*"erlaubt ihm, einen holographischen Lockvogel in seiner Gestalt zu erzeugen und erzeugt eine Tarnkappe um ihn herum. Diese ermöglicht es ihn, unerkannt über das Schlachtfeld zu ziehen und seine Gegner an ihren Schwachpunkten zu treffen. Diese werdendurch einen besonderen Sichtmodus leuchtend hervorgehoben. Je länger er getarnt ist, desto mehr Schaden kann er verursachen. Allerdings bewegt sich Zer0, im Gegensatz zu Lillith's Phasewalk, nicht in einer anderen Dimension und kann somit z.B. Schaden durch Granaten nehmen. 

*Cunning Skilltree: *

_- *Unforseen:*_  Zer0's Köder explodiert, wenn Zer0 wieder sichtbar wird und fügt seiner Umgebung Schockschaden zu. 
_- *Deathmark:*_  Markiert einen Gegner als Ziel für dessen Verbündete. Außerdem nimmt der Gegner zusätzlichen Schaden. 

*Sniping **Skilltree:*

_- *(Noch)Unbenannter Skill:*_ Durchschlägt die Kugel den ersten Gegner, verdoppelt sie ihren Schaden und verletzt den dahinter stehenden Gegner ebenfalls. 

*Bloodshed **Skilltree:*

_- *Backstab*_:  Steigert den Nahkampfschaden, währent Zer0 getarnt ist. 

*Unbenannter** Skilltree:*

_- *Be Like Water:*_ Schießt man auf einen Gegner, wird der Nahkampfschaden erhöht. Schlägt man auf einen Gegner ein, wird der Waffenschaden erhöht. 

*Nahkampfwaffe: *Eine Besonderheit Zer0's ist seine Nahkampfwaffe, das Schwert. Von dem Schwert existiert eigentlich nur der Griff. Die Klinge wird, ähnlich einem Laserschwert, erst bei Benutzung mittels "digistruct" ausgefahren. Wer Borderlands schon gespielt hat, wird dieses "digistruct" schon mal gesehen haben, z.B. dann wenn Fahrzeuge "materialisieren". 


*Die Commando-Klasse:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvHqocIPn2s

Über Axton selbst ist eben Falls wenig bekannt. Einziger Hinweis auf seine Vergangenheit ist das Dogtag seiner verstorbenen Frau, das er um den Hals trägt. Vermutlich kam seine Frau, die eben Falls beim Militär war, währent der Ausübung ihres Dienstes ums Leben. Sein Geschützturm wird von der Firma Dahl hergestellt. Die Commando-Klasse stellt eine Erweiterung zur Soldaten-Klasse aus Borderlands dar und soll einen "Special Forces"-Charakter besitzen. 

*Skills

Action Skill:* Axton's Action Skill ist der "*Scorpio Turret 2.0*" Geschützturm. Im Gegensatz zum "Scorpio Turret" der Soldaten-Klasse aus Borderlands, kann der Scorpio Turret 2.0 vom Spieler individuell mittels des Skilltrees angepasst werden. 

*Guerrilla Skilltree: *Betrifft hauptsächlich die Nahkampffähigkeiten. Hierbei spielt der Geschützturm eine untergeordnete Rolle, sondern viel mehr die Fähigkeit, Schaden zu absorbieren und die Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner auf sich zu ziehen.  

_- *(Noch)Unbenannter Skill:*_  Add an extra gun to the turret. Additional gun barrels will be visible on the turret. 



*Gunpowder **Skilltree: *Betrifft Angriffe auf mittlere Entfernungen und Scharfschützen-Skills.

_- *Longbow Turret*_*:*  Statt den Geschützturm zu werfen, wird er an die vorgegebene Stelle teleportiert. 

_- *You Will Die:*_  Ermöglicht es, Granaten währent "Fight For Your Life" zu werfen. 



*Survival **Skilltree: *Konzentriert sich auf defensive Fähigkeiten und die Steigerung von Feuerrate, Geschützturm-Schaden, usw.  

_- *Healthy*_*:*  Steigert die maximale Lebensenergie. 

_- *Pressure*_*:* Steigert die Nachladegeschwindigkeit und die Schildenergie in Abhängigkeit zur Lebensenergie. Je geringer die Lebensenergie, desto größer der Bonus. 

_- *Mag-Lock*_*:*  Ermöglicht es, den Geschützturm an horizontalen und vertikalen Flächen zu befestigen. 

*Die Mechromancer-Klasse:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Mechromancer-Klasse ist die bislang fünfte Charakterklasse von Borderlands 2. Laut Gearbox werden aber noch weitere Klassen per DLC folgen. Alle Vorbesteller erhalten die Mechromancer-Klasse kostenlos. Wer sich das Spiel erst nach dem Release kauft, kann diesen DLC für einen noch unbekannten Preis nachträglich erwerben, laut Eurogamer allerdings nur bis zwei Monate nach Release. Einen Namen gibt es noch nicht, allerdings steht schon fest, dass die Mechromancer-Klasse weiblich sein wird. Das Besondere an der Mechromancer-Klasse ist der "Best Friends Forever"-Skilltree. Dabei geht es darum, das Spiel Einsteigern näher zu bringen und sie langsam an das Gameplay zu gewöhnen. So gibt es etwa einen " Close Enough"-Skill, der Kugeln die ihr Ziel nicht getroffen haben, an Wänden und Objekten abprallen und zu Querschlägern werden lässt. 
Die Mechromancer-Klasse soll allerdings auch eine Art "Hardcore"-Skilltree erhalten, der das Gegenstück zum "Best Friends Forever"-Skilltree bilden soll. Wie der Name schon sagt, soll er sich an erfahrene Spieler richten, denen das Spiel noch zu leicht ist. Diesbezüglich hüllt sich Geeabox allerdings noch ins Schweigen. Es wird auch einen dritten Skilltree geben, der sich ausschließlich um Schilde und Schockschaden dreht. 
Eine weitere Besonderheit der Mechromancerin ist ihr Roboterarm, dessen Fähigkeiten auch in die Skilltrees einfließen sollen. 
Außergewöhnlich ist der "Deathtrap"-Roboter, den die Mechromancerin beschwören und kontrollieren kann. Eine Fähigkeit des Deathtrap ist der sogenannte  "Explosive Clap", mit dem Deathtrap Feinde durch eine Explosion zurückwerfen kann, die dadurch entsteht, dass er in seine Hände klatscht. 


*
Videos und Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nicvyhrmTDs
*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpvVOF1M1V8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U7nYb3ts7w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmKgHYN1AIM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuuiHbK_OV4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uskSjvsO3QA

*Update: 

*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dNQX72lGEY 
*Screenshots und Artworks

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


















​ ​ ​


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. August 2012)

Platzhalter.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. August 2012)

So Leute, der Thread ist fertig. Viel Spaß damit! Kritik und Anregungen sind ausdrücklich erwünscht!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. August 2012)

Sehr gute Arbeit!, hast dir viel Arbeit gemacht und alles mögliche zusammengetragen.

Ich würde den Teil mit der Story fast schon in einen Spoiler legen, da er schon etwas verrät, halt nur den Anfang aber er tut es.

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf Borderlands 2, habe es bereits vorbestellt.
Ich werde dann wie im Teil 1 den Kommandanten Spielen, also *Axton*, und das ganze am PC.
Werde warcheinlich etwa die hälfte bis 3/4 der Story zusammen mit einen Freund spielen, er wird als Zer0 spielen.

Sobald der Mechromancer verfügbar ist, werde ich damit auch das Spiel nochmal durchspielen, nun bis zum 20.8 um 19h warten, bis das Spiel auf Steam freigeschaltet ist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. August 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Sehr gute Arbeit!, hast dir viel Arbeit gemacht und alles mögliche zusammengetragen.
> 
> Ich würde den Teil mit der Story fast schon in einen Spoiler legen, da er schon etwas verrät, halt nur den Anfang aber er tut es.
> 
> ...


 
Die Mechromancer-Klasse wird von Anfang an verfügbar sein. Vorbesteller erhalten sie sogar kostenlos. Nach dem Release wird man sie als DLC kaufen können, allerdings weiß Ich nicht zu welchem Preis. 

Was die Story anbelangt, wurde ja noch nicht viel erzählt. Es ist ja nur bekannt, dass Handsome Jack der Gegner sein wird, den es auszuschalten gilt. Ich denke viel gespoilert wird da nicht.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. August 2012)

Soweit ich weiß soll die Mechromancer Klasse erst 2 Monate nach Release zum Download bereit.


			
				Gamestar schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser zusätzliche Charakter steht allen »Premiere Club« Mitgliedern rund 60 Tage nach dem Release von Borderlands 2 als Download zur Verfügung.


Quelle: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/borderlands-2/news/borderlands_2,46722,3003922.html


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. August 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß soll die Mechromancer Klasse erst 2 Monate nach Release zum Download bereit.
> 
> Quelle: Borderlands 2 - Pitchford: Mechromancer »hat keinen Freundin-Modus« - News - GameStar.de


 
Oh okay. Macht aber auch nix. Ich werd BL2 eh erst mal mit Maya zocken.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. August 2012)

Hier sind 2 Seite von Gearbox zu Borderlands 2
Borderlands 2 - A Work of Art | Watch live graffiti and win the art! -Artworks und Videos
Borderlands 2 - That extra bit of WUB WUB -8bit Borderlands 2 (Hordernkampf)


----------



## Kel (25. August 2012)

Wo kriegt man BL2 günstig her?
Finde keine Angebote unter 40€, auch keine Coupons von den Grafikkartenaktionen .


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. August 2012)

Versuchs mal bei Amazon UK. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-2-Borderlands-PS3/dp/B005FUP0JG


----------



## Kel (25. August 2012)

37 Pfund sind 46,5€ .
Da krieg ich das auf Ebay günstiger.

/edit seh grad gibs auch für 25 Pfund = 31,5€.
Gibs das noch günstiger? 

Fuuck ohne Kreditkarte geht da ja gar nichts ......... Drecksladen.
Nehmen die Prepaid-Kreditkarten?


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. August 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> 37 Pfund sind 46,5€ .
> Da krieg ich das auf Ebay günstiger.
> 
> /edit seh grad gibs auch für 25 Pfund = 31,5€.
> ...


 
Das weiß Ich nicht was die alles akzeptieren. Aber knapp 32€ sind kein schlechter Preis. Und das Spiel wird bestimmt jeden Cent davon wert sein.


----------



## Kel (25. August 2012)

Das hoffe ich auch, ohne Bezahlmöglichkeit bringt mir aber auch 5€ nichts .
Werd mal gucken was sich mit ner Prepaid-Kreditkarte anstellen lässt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (26. August 2012)

Ich finde 50€ sind schon ein guter Preis für das Spiel!, es soll ja schon 50h mit 1 Charachter dauern, und ich werde es mindestens 2x spielen.
Auch wenn ich es nur 1mal durchspielen werde, waren es unter 1€/Stunde , was ich für ein sehr gutes Preisleistungverhältniss habe.

Ich hab es mir für 50€ bei Steam vorbestellt.

31,50€ ist schon eine Preisansage. Ich habs jetzt aber schon bei Steam, hab dann bereits am 20.8 um 19h =D, und früher als ich kann es niemand spielen, höstens zur selben Zeit.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. August 2012)

Ich habs mir bei Amazon vorbestellt, für knapp 50€. Ich denke, dass das Spiel jeden Cent wert sein wird und 50€ daher angemessen sind. Allein wenn man den Umfang des ersten Teils bedenkt, ist das schon ein fairer Preis. Mindestens 5 Charakterklassen, die jeweils ein eigenes Spielerlebnis bieten, DLCs die das Spiel erweitern, usw. Das läppert sich dann schon. Und laut Gearbox soll die Story dieses Mal eine größere Rolle Spielen und alleine 20 Stunden oder mehr dauern.  Und vom Koop-Modus war ja noch gar nicht die Rede.  Allein schon wenn Ich daran denke, wie geil es sein wird das Spiel auf LAN-Partys zu zocken, sind die 50€ schon fast wie geschenkt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (26. August 2012)

Die Story soll alleine 50h! dauern. Ich hab Borderlands 1 mit DLC (wobei ich nicht alle durchgespielt habe), 52h gespielt, Teil 2 der ohne DLC schon doppelt so lang ist wie Teil 1 wird sich dann noch mehr in die länge ziehen was sehr gut ist!
Ich freue mich schon riesig auf das Spiel, für mich das Spiel des Jahres.


----------



## Kel (26. August 2012)

Borderlands 1 war mir nur 7,50€ wert wegen der übelst schrottigen Grafik (Konsolentextur ), totale Konsolensteuerung (hab oft genug fast meine Maus in den Bildschirm gerammt aus Hass auf die Entwickler) und den unterirdischen Menüs.
Zudem ruckelt es regelmäßig und ich hab Texturfehler beim Streaming (bei den Fässern bisher nur) während alle anderen Spiele (z.B. BF3) problemlos laufen - und die Story war ja mal der Witz des Jahrhunderts.
Ja ich habs durchgespielt 1x mit einer Klasse und ja es hat Spaß gemacht, aber es ist so lieblos portiert worden dass es einfach nur lachhaft ist.

Mehr als 30€ ist mir Borderlands 2 da auf keinen Fall wert, das Vertrauen hat Gearbox astrein verspielt, allein durch den Steamzwangspatch mit dem Datensammeln .


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. August 2012)

Schöner Artikel

Nun Borderlands2 wiso ist nicht heut der 21 September


----------



## Himmelskrieger (27. August 2012)

Also Borderlands 1 wäre mir auch 30€ wert gewesen, und was du gesagt hast kann ich nicht besätiegen.

In meinen augen Gute Grafik, leuft flüssig auch meinen billig PC, perfekte Steuerung (Ich passe die bei jeden Spiel immer an, bin halt Linkshänder^^) , tolle Story und keine Texturenfehler.


----------



## Kel (27. August 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> leuft flüssig auch meinen billig PC


 Und dann redest du über Grafik? 

Stell dir mal nen 24' 16:10-Monitor vor die Nase, stell alles auf Maximum und bewundere dann die 720p-Texturen (oder eventuell sogar noch darunter) ..... wahrlich ein erhabener Anblick.
Und an deiner Rechtschreibung solltest du mal arbeiten.

Mit Konsolensteuerung ist unter anderem das gesamte Spielmenü gemeint - das sind endlose Scrolllisten, kann man mit nem Gamepad vielleicht machen aber sowas hat bei Maus+Tastatur nichts zu suchen, vor allem wenn man alle 3m ins Waffenmenü geht wegen neuem Loot.
Der gleiche Dreck wie bei Skyrim.

Borderlands macht Spaß, man merkt aber an allen Ecken die lieblose Umsetzung für den PC und für sowas geb ich nicht viel Geld aus, eventuell saug ichs mir auch einfach. Habs im Steamdeal gekauft und nicht bereut für den Preis aber als Vollpreistitel? Niemals.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (27. August 2012)

Also ich hab es auf 1280x720 (Also 720p) gespielt, bei Mittleren Details und 2x AA auf einen 23" 16:9 Full HD Monitor.
Ich finde den unterschied von 720p im Vergleich zu 1080p nicht so groß. 

Mit den Menü hatte ich wenig Probleme, passte in meinen Augen zum Spiel, die Inventar liste war dank den Raren Erweiterungsmodulen (am Ende hatte ich glaub etwas um 40 Plätze) auch übersichtlich, und ich hab auch immer alles was ich nicht brauchte sofort verkauft, so dass am ende dann 9.999.999$ bei mir stand, der Zähler lief aber noch weiter^^, waren dann über 2.000.000.000$ am ende laut Willow Tree.

Ich habe an keiner Stelle im Spiel gemerkt das es einfach nur eine billige PC Port war, als ich es gekauft hatte wüsste ich auch nicht das es das Spiel für die Konsolen gibt. Gearbox war mir bis dahin nur von den Half Life Erweiterungen bekannt. 

Mein billig PC schafft immerhin BF3 (720p auf Minimal), und die Sourche Engine auf 1080p in den maximalen Einstellungen, in meinen Augen schon eine Leistung für einen 3 Jahre alten 300€ PC.


----------



## Kel (27. August 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Also ich hab es auf 1280x720 (Also 720p) gespielt, bei Mittleren Details und 2x AA auf einen 23" 16:9 Full HD Monitor.
> Ich finde den unterschied von 720p im Vergleich zu 1080p nicht so groß.


Natürlich ist der nicht so groß, die Texturen reichen ja, wenn überhaupt, nur bis 720p ..............

Und die Menüs waren total Konsole.
- Aktionen/Gespräche mit Keyboard abbrechen? Nicht mit uns
- endloses Scrollen in Listenform bei Maus + Tastatur? Kein Ding
- Inventaransicht orientiert sich an normalen RPGs? Nö, dann kann man doch gar nicht mehr so toll mit Gamepad steuern am  PC
- Optionsmenüs übersichtlich und mit Keyboard navigierbar? Ach was, wo kämen wir denn dahin

Allein in den ersten 10m des Spiels hab ich so dermaßen geflucht über die Dreistigkeit und Unfäigkeit der Entwickler - da sticht nur noch Skyrim aus der negativen Masse noch stärker hervor, deren Charverwaltung  hat mich dazu gebracht das Spiel aufzuhören .

Und leg dir wirklich mal nen Duden zu.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. August 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> Borderlands 1 war mir nur 7,50€ wert wegen der übelst schrottigen Grafik (Konsolentextur ), totale Konsolensteuerung (hab oft genug fast meine Maus in den Bildschirm gerammt aus Hass auf die Entwickler) und den unterirdischen Menüs.
> Zudem ruckelt es regelmäßig und ich hab Texturfehler beim Streaming (bei den Fässern bisher nur) während alle anderen Spiele (z.B. BF3) problemlos laufen - und die Story war ja mal der Witz des Jahrhunderts.
> Ja ich habs durchgespielt 1x mit einer Klasse und ja es hat Spaß gemacht, aber es ist so lieblos portiert worden dass es einfach nur lachhaft ist.
> 
> Mehr als 30€ ist mir Borderlands 2 da auf keinen Fall wert, das Vertrauen hat Gearbox astrein verspielt, allein durch den Steamzwangspatch mit dem Datensammeln .


 
Schrottige Grafik? Wie hast du das Game denn gezockt? Ich zocke Borderlands mit 1920 x 1200 und maximalen Details und die Grafik ist super! Über die Qualität der Texturen kann man eigentlich auch nicht meckern. 
Was hast du eigentlich von der Story erwartet? Eine bombast-Inszenierung wie bei CoD? Natürlich gibt es da Spiele mit besserer Story, aber so mies wie du sie beschreibst, war die Story bei Borderlands auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Kel (27. August 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Schrottige Grafik? Wie hast du das Game denn gezockt? Ich zocke Borderlands mit 1920 x 1200 und maximalen Details


Ich ebenso, dazu noch per Grafiktreiber AA erzwungen (liefert BL1 ja nicht ...).

Bei mir sehen die Texturen total vermatscht aus, halt zu niedrig aufgelöst. Für XBOX reichts grad noch, für 1080p einfach lachhaft.




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich von der Story erwartet?


 Ein besseres Ende?
JEDES Ende wäre besser gewesen als diese komische "du hast jetzt 30 Stunden lang die Kammer gesucht, aber rein darfste nicht, ätsch bätsch" .


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. August 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> Ich ebenso, dazu noch per Grafiktreiber AA erzwungen (liefert BL1 ja nicht ...).
> 
> Bei mir sehen die Texturen total vermatscht aus, halt zu niedrig aufgelöst. Für XBOX reichts grad noch, für 1080p einfach lachhaft.
> 
> ...



Zu den Texturen: Es gibt Spiele, bei denen sind die Texturen deutlich schlechter als bei Borderlands. Außerdem kommts bei der Cel-Shading-Grafik ja auch gar nicht so sehr auf die Texturen an.

Zur Story: Das Entwicklerteam von Borderlands hat sich ja schon zur Story geäußert. Da wurde u.A. gesagt, dass man dem Spieler falsche Hoffnungen gemacht hat. Aber nichts desto trotz war die Story in Ordnung. 

Aber in einem Spiel wie Borderlands ist mir die Story sowieso eher egal.


----------



## Kel (27. August 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es gibt Spiele, bei denen sind die Texturen deutlich schlechter als bei Borderlands


Dann ist die Grafik dort halt NOCH schlechter als bei Borderlands. 
Ich mach meine Standards an erhätlichen Spielen fest und Ende 2009 gabs da schon deutlich bessere von der Grafik her.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Außerdem kommts bei der Cel-Shading-Grafik ja auch gar nicht so sehr auf die Texturen an.


Sie kaschiert und man kann damit leichter größere, monotone Flächen aufhübschen. Gering aufgelöste Texturen sind aber eine ganz andere Sache als detailarme Texturen.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aber nichts desto trotz war die Story in Ordnung.


Zur Story gehört auch das Ende und das hat für mich die Atmosspähre von Borderlands zerstört. Der Rest davor war gut (war sogar das erste Singleplayerspiel was ich je durchgespielt hab).



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aber in einem Spiel wie Borderlands ist mir die Story sowieso eher egal.


Dann kann ich auch direkt CoD spielen, ich lege Wert auf ne vernünftige Story, ist ja ein Action-RPG.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (27. August 2012)

Die Story war für mich in Borderlands auch nicht so wichtig, es hat extreme viel Spaß gemacht und was will man mehr von einen Spiel?. 

Das Ende ging eig. auch wenn ich mir mehr erwartet hätte, hätte am Ende eine Menge Roter Kisten erwartet, dies wurde aber mit einen DLC auch nachgeholt. 

Wenn du so starke Ansprüche legst, dann spiele doch einfach cod oder was weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Kel (27. August 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Wenn du so starke Ansprüche legst, dann spiele doch einfach cod oder was weiß ich nicht.


 Ich will ne gute Story, gute Grafik und gutes Gameplay.
Warum sollte ich meine Ansprüche runterschraiben, früher gings ja auch .... (Tomb Raider 1, Dungeon Keeper, C&C, Halo etc).
Und jedes Spiel muss sich bei seiner Veröffentlichung am Stand der Technik messen lassen und da schneidet Borderlands halt nicht gut ab (allein die Ladezeiten bei 8GB RAM).


Und CoD hat weder eine gute Story noch gutes Gameplay.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. August 2012)

Also ich hatte kurze bis sehr kurze Ladezeiten mit 4GB DDR2 und Dual Core. 
Die Grafik war in meinen Augen gut, das Gameplay auch und die Story war dank den DLC auch sehr gut (Meine Meinung).


----------



## loller7 (28. August 2012)

Ich war mit Borderlands 1 sehr zufrieden und habe es im Coop mega gesuchtet. Borderlands 2 wird wahrscheinlich genauso ablaufen! Weis gar nicht was ihr mit der Grafik habt, ist völlig ok und darauf kommts auch nicht an.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. August 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> Dann ist die Grafik dort halt NOCH schlechter als bei Borderlands.
> Ich mach meine Standards an erhätlichen Spielen fest und Ende 2009 gabs da schon deutlich bessere von der Grafik her.



Nochmal: Die Grafik von Borderlands ist nicht schlecht! Natürlich gab es 2009 schon bessere Grafik, aber das kommt auch auf die Engine an. Bei Borderlands kommt die UE3 zum Einsatz. Bei Crysis die CE2. Klar dass Crysis da besser aussieht, aber das ist wie gesagt Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Grafik allein macht noch lange keine gute Athmosphäre aus. 



Kel schrieb:


> Sie kaschiert und man kann damit leichter größere, monotone Flächen aufhübschen. Gering aufgelöste Texturen sind aber eine ganz andere Sache als detailarme Texturen.



Die Texturen in Borderlands sind nicht Detailarm. Das Gehört zum ganzen Cel-Shading dazu. 


Kel schrieb:


> Zur Story gehört auch das Ende und das hat für mich die Atmosspähre von Borderlands zerstört. Der Rest davor war gut (war sogar das erste Singleplayerspiel was ich je durchgespielt hab).



Wie kann das Ende eines Spiels die ganze Atmosphäre zerstören? 


Kel schrieb:


> Dann kann ich auch direkt CoD spielen, ich lege Wert auf ne vernünftige Story, ist ja ein Action-RPG.



Borderlands ist in erster Linie ein Ego-Shooter. Die RPG-Elemente sind da nur zweitrangig und als Zusatzfeature zu betrachten. Das ist eben kein Shooter-RPG wie Fallout 3 oder Deus Ex 3. Borderlands spielt sich wie Diablo aus der Ego-Perspektive. Da gehts drum die Gegner zu killen und Items zu sammeln, da gehts drum die Spielwelt zu erkunden. Borderlands ist ja mehr oder weniger ein Open-World-Spiel. Bei Skyrim wird auch immer wegen der Story gemotzt. Dabei ist die Story ja nicht schlecht oder langweilig. Nur liegt der Fokus eben wo anderst. Wer eine spannende Story will, der muss eben sowas wie The Witcher 2 spielen. Wer The Witcher 2 wegen seines eher linearen Spielverlaufs kritisiert, der soll TES zocken.


----------



## 6erPasch (28. August 2012)

@Oberst Klink: Sehr guter Artikel 

Hier mal ein kleines Update zu den Pre-Order-Boni:
Wenn man Borderlands 2 über GameStop vorbestellt bekommt man neben dem "Premiere Club" auch den "Creature Slaughter Dome" als Bonus. (Ist leider GameStop exklusiv!)
Hier mal ein YouTube-Video dazu:
Video Game Trailers - Borderlands 2 "Creature Slaughter Dome Trailer" Pre-order - YouTube

Der Inhalt erinnert an das "Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot"-DLC aus dem ersten Teil.

MfG

EDIT: Auf dieser Website sind alle Pre-Order-Boni zusammengefasst:
http://www.borderlands2.com/preorder/


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. August 2012)

6erPasch schrieb:


> @Oberst Klink: Sehr guter Artikel
> 
> Hier mal ein kleines Update zu den Pre-Order-Boni:
> Wenn man Borderlands 2 über GameStop vorbestellt bekommt man den "Creature Slaughter Dome" als Bonus. (Ist leider GameStop exklusiv!)
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweis! Ich hab auch schon davon gelesen. So wie es aussieht, ist dieser DLC wirklich exclusiv für Gamestop-Vorbesteller, zumindest vorerst mal. Wer weiß ob man ihn nicht nach einer bestimmten Zeit auch kaufen kann. Schön wäre es jeden Falls schon, da Ich bei Amazon vorbestellt habe. 

Aber irgendwie hat das auch einen faden Beigeschmack, dass es bei GameStop exclusive DLCs geben soll.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. August 2012)

6erPasch schrieb:


> @Oberst Klink: Sehr guter Artikel
> 
> Hier mal ein kleines Update zu den Pre-Order-Boni:
> Wenn man Borderlands 2 über GameStop vorbestellt bekommt man neben dem "Premiere Club" auch den "Creature Slaughter Dome" als Bonus. (Ist leider GameStop exklusiv!)
> ...


 
Ich hoffe nicht das der DLC exclusiv ist, find es auch sehr blöd das man bei Gamestop so viele "exclusiven" Sachen bekommt, hoffe das ich bei Steam dafür Items für Tf2 bekomme.

Hoffe das es die DLC's zu einen Angemessenen Preis auch zu kaufen wird, wenn nicht schon beim Release.


----------



## Kel (29. August 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die Grafik von Borderlands ist nicht schlecht! Natürlich gab es 2009 schon bessere Grafik, aber das kommt auch auf die Engine an. Bei Borderlands kommt die UE3 zum Einsatz.
> Bei Crysis die CE2.


Wer hat den von Crysis geredet? Und UE3 sagt gar nichts aus, ich kann damit auch Doom 3 nachbauen und es ******* aussehen lassen.
Borderlands wurde als Konsolenport rausgebracht und fast gar nichts angepasst, um es auf PCs vernünftig darzustellen - das fängt bei den Menüs an, geht über fehlende Grafikeinstellungen, regelmäßige Ruckler (nein, BF3 läuft flüssig auf Mittel/Hoch @ 60fps) und endet bei 720p-Texturen.
Und ebend an diesen Konsolentexturen häng ich mich auf weil ich nicht auf 720p, sondern auf über 1080p zocke - gestreckte Texturen = unscharf ist die Folge und darauf reagier ich total allergisch weil's einfach total unnötig ist, der ganze Kram ist eh in HD verfügbar bei der Entwicklung .



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Texturen in Borderlands sind nicht Detailarm. Das Gehört zum ganzen Cel-Shading dazu.


Schonmal Fässer oder Autoreifenstapel von nahem betrachtet? Da läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter.
Das gleiche für die Schrotthalte.
Hab meine Screenshots leider auf meinem Desktop-PC und nicht hier am Notebook, muss ich mal die Tage verlinken um dir zu zeigen wie schlimm das aussieht.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wie kann das Ende eines Spiels die ganze Atmosphäre zerstören?


Das frag mal die ME3-Fans  (nein, ich bin keiner aber, ich kann ihren Frust nachvollziehen).



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Borderlands ist in erster Linie ein Ego-Shooter. Borderlands spielt sich wie Diablo aus der Ego-Perspektive. Da gehts drum die Gegner zu killen und Items zu sammeln


Hätte ich am Ende von Diablo 2 gemerkt, dass ich nach Öffnung aller Siegel nur ein "böööh, gibt kein Diablo für dich" gekriegt hätte wärs genauso ******* gewesen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. September 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> Wer hat den von Crysis geredet? Und UE3 sagt gar nichts aus, ich kann damit auch Doom 3 nachbauen und es ******* aussehen lassen.
> Borderlands wurde als Konsolenport rausgebracht und fast gar nichts angepasst, um es auf PCs vernünftig darzustellen - das fängt bei den Menüs an, geht über fehlende Grafikeinstellungen, regelmäßige Ruckler (nein, BF3 läuft flüssig auf Mittel/Hoch @ 60fps) und endet bei 720p-Texturen.
> Und ebend an diesen Konsolentexturen häng ich mich auf weil ich nicht auf 720p, sondern auf über 1080p zocke - gestreckte Texturen = unscharf ist die Folge und darauf reagier ich total allergisch weil's einfach total unnötig ist, der ganze Kram ist eh in HD verfügbar bei der Entwicklung .



Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast. Ich hab noch nie Ruckler bei Borderlands erlebt, selbst mit meiner alten HD 4870 @ 1920 x 1200 nicht. Was du an den Menüs auszusetzen hast, verstehe Ich auch nicht. Die sind doch ganz okay. Und was die Grafikeinstellungen angeht, lügst du aber auch. Bei Borderlands kann man recht viel einstellen und wenn dir das noch nicht reicht, versuchs doch mal mit "Advanced Config". Damit lässt sich dann sogar Ambient Occlusion einstellen. 



Kel schrieb:


> Schonmal Fässer oder Autoreifenstapel von nahem betrachtet? Da läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter.
> Das gleiche für die Schrotthalte.
> Hab meine Screenshots leider auf meinem Desktop-PC und nicht hier am Notebook, muss ich mal die Tage verlinken um dir zu zeigen wie schlimm das aussieht.



Ja habe Ich und daran gibts nicht viel auszusetzen. Das gehört eben zur Cel-Shading-Grafik dazu. 



Kel schrieb:


> Das frag mal die ME3-Fans  (nein, ich bin keiner aber, ich kann ihren Frust nachvollziehen).



Das betrifft aber das Ende und nicht das Spiel von Anfang bis Ende. Wenn dem so wäre, würde ja das Spiel schon von Anfang an keinen Spaß machen. 



Kel schrieb:


> Hätte ich am Ende von Diablo 2 gemerkt, dass ich nach Öffnung aller Siegel nur ein "böööh, gibt kein Diablo für dich" gekriegt hätte wärs genauso ******* gewesen.


 
Ja wie gesagt, Gearbox hat sich sinngemäß so dazu geäußert: Wir haben bei den Spielern unbeabsichtigt falsche Hoffnungen geweckt. Beim nächsten Teil wird dieser Fehler nicht mehr passieren. 

Aber gut, für dich war das Ende nicht befriedigend. Belassen wir es also dabei.

Ich denke den meisten Anderen war das eher wurst, da Borderlands sowieso sehr viel im Koop-Modus gezockt wurde.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich denke den meisten Anderen war das eher wurst, da Borderlands sowieso sehr viel im Koop-Modus gezockt wurde.


 Oh ja, und beim zweiten Teil wird das nicht anders sein, wer braucht bei dem ganzen Loot schon ne Story


----------



## Woiferl94 (3. September 2012)

Der erste Teil war sau geil, wie kann man das übertreffen 
 Na mit dem zweiten Teil


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. September 2012)

Ich hab jetzt schon wieder 25 Spielstunden drauf und bin noch nicht mal zur Hälfte fertig. Und wenn Ich an die ganzen DLCs denke, komm Ich da sicherlich auf 70, 80 Stunden, nur für den Singleplayer. 

Im zweiten Teil wirds wahrscheinlich nicht anderst sein. Ich kann mir jeden Falls keinen Shooter vorstellen, der so viel für sein Geld bietet wie Borderlands 2 bieten wird. 50€ sind da absolut in Ordnung und die 30€ für den Season-Pass sind auch okay. 

Man darf halt keine mitreißende Story erwarten, die wie in CoD den ganzen SP trägt. Genau so wenig darf man ein "echtes" Rollenspiel erwarten. Es gibt Skilltrees und Levelaufstiege, aber eben keine Blabla-Dialoge, usw. wie in einem "echten" RSP. Wer sowas erwartet, der soll Deus Ex 3 zocken. 

Manche nageln sich auch so dermaßen auf solchen Begrifflichkeiten wie RPG-Shooter fest und erwarten ein Rollenspiel. Aber wie gesagt, in Borderlands geht es darum, die eigenen Skills zu verbessern, die Story zu verfolgen und vor allem um Massen von Waffen und anderen Items. Alleine schon das macht riesig viel spaß. Und dann noch der Koop! Und LAN  Endlich mal wieder ein LAN-gerechter Shooter.


----------



## Da_Obst (6. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und dann noch der Koop! Und LAN  Endlich mal wieder ein LAN-gerechter Shooter.


 Gerade diese zwei Features machen aus dem Titel ne Bombe... 
Zu viert rumfetzen und looten hat schon im ersten Teil über so manche Schwächen hinweggetröstet...


----------



## Kel (14. September 2012)

Wenn es jemanden interessiert - gameskeys.biz hat BL2 für 24,99€ im Angebot .


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. September 2012)

Ab sofort können die Vorbesteller Borderlands 2 Pre-loaden um es punktlich zum Release spielen zu können 

Komicherweise sind es aber nur 4,6GB, was etwa 1/5 wären.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. September 2012)

Das gilt dann aber nicht für Vorbesteller bei Amazon, usw. oder?

Die ersten Wertungen fallen übrigens äußerst positiv aus. Das wird wohl der Koop-Knaller des Jahres!

Edit: Ich hab die Vorbestellung bei Amazon jetzt storniert und es über Steam vorbestellt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. September 2012)

Pre-Load natürlich nur für Steam , die anderen müssen es dann am Tag erst runterladen oder von der DVD instalieren.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. September 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Pre-Load natürlich nur für Steam , die anderen müssen es dann am Tag erst runterladen oder von der DVD instalieren.


 
Bei Amazon wäre das Spiel erst am 22.09 bei mir angekommen 

Für was bestelle Ich es denn vor, wenn Amazon erst einen Tag nach Release liefert?  Ich bestelle sonst ja gerne bei Amazon, aber in dem Fall ist das einfach Mist!


----------



## Volcom (18. September 2012)

Aber lass dich jetzt nicht vom "vorraussichtlichen liefertermin" verwirren, den hat amazon bei mir - gerade bei vorbestellungen immer getoppt und es kam im endeffekt 2 tage vorher. Mit vorbestellen bei Amazon hab ich bisher nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Bu11et (18. September 2012)

Seh ich das richtig die Ultimative beutelkiste Version gibts nirgens ?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (18. September 2012)

Die ist schon lange ausverkauft, da bist wohl zu spät.
War glaube schon vor 0,5-1 Monat ausverkauft.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. September 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Die ist schon lange ausverkauft, da bist wohl zu spät.
> War glaube schon vor 0,5-1 Monat ausverkauft.


 
Nein, schon vorher. Bei Amazon gibts die schon seit Juli nicht mehr, wenn Ich mich nicht irre.

Ich hätte mir die aber eh nicht gekauft, da Ich mit dem ganzen Kram prinzipiell nix anfangen kann. Ich freu mich einfach nur wie bekloppt auf das Spiel.


----------



## chickenwingattack (18. September 2012)

Ich freue mich auch wie die Sau, das letzte Mal dass ich mich so sehr auf ein Spiel freute war damals bei C&C Tiberian Sun, das war allerdings dann wie ein Tritt in die Eier der 4 Monate Taschengeld kostete..... diesmal scheint es besser zu sein zumindest nach lesen der bereits erfolgten Tests


----------



## LordZedd (19. September 2012)

Moin

Also ich will mal so sagen, BL2 ist absolut genial.
Das Intro ist dermaßen witzig, der CLaptrap auch und teilweise ists auch etwas hart.

Aber seht selbst, ein SPitzenspiel, für mich eins der besten Spiele des Jahres!


----------



## BlutOrange (19. September 2012)

wie können das alle jetz schon spielen ? und ich nicht


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. September 2012)

Da es diese Leute aus Amerika Impotiert haben. Die Amys bekamen es am 17.9 wir erst am 21.9


----------



## Kel (19. September 2012)

Da wurde nichts importiert, VPN anschmeissen und seit gestern morgen zocken.
Bin Level 18.

Ist leider immernoch ein totaler Konsolenport, Texturen großteils grottig, Inventar für Gamepads, Skilltree für Gamepads, immerhin kann man jetzt die Optionen per Maus steuern .


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. September 2012)

Einfach VPN?, und dann kann man schon spielen?, oO, hätte jetzt gedacht die Amerikaner hätten eine Spezielle Version (Borderlands 2 US oder so.) die halt früher spielbar ist.

Habs bei Steam vorbestellt, kann aber noch bis Freitag warten, solange die Diablo 3 Starte Edi. spielen


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. September 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> Da wurde nichts importiert, VPN anschmeissen und seit gestern morgen zocken.
> Bin Level 18.
> 
> Ist leider immernoch ein totaler Konsolenport, Texturen großteils grottig, Inventar für Gamepads, Skilltree für Gamepads, immerhin kann man jetzt die Optionen per Maus steuern .


 
Wenns dir nicht gefällt, wieso zockst du es dann und merckerst hier nur rum? 

Außerdem würd Ich gerne mal einen Screen von deinem Level-18-Char sehen! Ich glaub dir sonst kein Wort.


----------



## Kel (19. September 2012)

In der Diskussion ging es um Borderlands 1.
Zudem hab ich das Spiel für 50% billiger gekriegt und einfach spontan zugegriffen. Borderlands 2 ist immernoch ein Konsolenport (Navigation in den Ingame-Menüs etc), aber naja, hatte mir Besserung erhoft, ist Borderlands 1.5 eher.

Und ja, mit US-IP kann man seit Dienstag Borderlands 2 problemlos spielen, steht in jedem vernünftigen Forum seit gut 1-2 Wochen.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Außerdem würd Ich gerne mal einen Screen von deinem Level-18-Char sehen! Ich glaub dir sonst kein Wort.


Viel Spaß

Steam Community :: Screenshot
Steam Community :: Screenshot
Steam Community :: Screenshot
Steam Community :: Screenshot
Steam Community :: Screenshot


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. September 2012)

Dann geh doch in anderen Foren rummotzen.


----------



## Kel (19. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Dann geh doch in anderen Foren rummotzen.


 Mein letzter Beitrag zum Diskus über Borderlands 1 war vom 29.08.

Du solltest lesen lernen, bevor du rumtrollst.


----------



## Robonator (20. September 2012)

Game macht fun  

Aber so schlimm sind die Physx Anforderungen doch gar nicht. Hab das nu auf Medium stehen und es lässt sich eigentlich rechtgut zocken oO


----------



## constantinosand (21. September 2012)

hoffentlich is der 2er noch besser als der 1er
..installation..


----------



## Himmelskrieger (21. September 2012)

So, es ist endlich draußen. 
Habe es jetzt 3h im Co-op gespielt, und macht riesig viel Spaß!

PhysX muss ich leider ausmachen, da meine Geforce 9500GT die PhysX unterstützt sonst nur noch unter 10fps.


----------



## constantinosand (21. September 2012)

heftiger pc den du hast


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> hoffentlich is der 2er noch besser als der 1er
> ..installation..


 
Was ich schonmal sagen muss: Die Spawns sind unglaublich beschissen gemacht. 
Ich hau ne Gegnerhorde weg und es ist Ruhe. Laufe 2 Meter weiter und plötzlich spawnen die Gegner alle 
Oder ich jumpe n bischen durch die Gegend, bin auch dem Dach von nem Haus und es ist Ruhe. Kein einziger Gegner zu sehen. Dann spring ich die ~2M bis zum Boden runter und alles spawnt plötzlich... Das macht echt kein Spaß und das ist ne richtige Spaßbremse. So kann man auch keinen Gegner aus der Entfernung mit dem Scharfschützengewehr holen, da sie einfach erst dann spawnen wenn du schon zu nahe dran bist  
Ich hoffe die Fixen das noch, mich kotzt es total an.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. September 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was ich schonmal sagen muss: Die Spawns sind unglaublich beschissen gemacht.
> Ich hau ne Gegnerhorde weg und es ist Ruhe. Laufe 2 Meter weiter und plötzlich spawnen die Gegner alle
> Oder ich jumpe n bischen durch die Gegend, bin auch dem Dach von nem Haus und es ist Ruhe. Kein einziger Gegner zu sehen. Dann spring ich die ~2M bis zum Boden runter und alles spawnt plötzlich... Das macht echt kein Spaß und das ist ne richtige Spaßbremse. So kann man auch keinen Gegner aus der Entfernung mit dem Scharfschützengewehr holen, da sie einfach erst dann spawnen wenn du schon zu nahe dran bist
> Ich hoffe die Fixen das noch, mich kotzt es total an.


 
Versuch mal in der WillowGame.ini den Wert bei "InteractDistance=512" auf 1024 zu stellen. Vielleicht bringt das was.

Ich hab den Wert mal auf 1024 angehoben und mal zwei Screens gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Ahnung, ob sich das effektiv auswirkt. Ich werds mir aber mal genauer ansehen. Rein vom Gefühl her, würde Ich aber schon sage, dass die Gegner früher spawnen.


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Versuch mal in der WillowGame.ini den Wert bei "InteractDistance=512" auf 1024 zu stellen. Vielleicht bringt das was.
> 
> Ich hab den Wert mal auf 1024 angehoben und mal zwei Screens gemacht:
> 
> ...


 
Mal hoffen, ich werds mal testen 

Btw zockt noch jemand Zero? Ich finde den im Singleplayer irgendwie Useless. 
Ist ganz nett mit der Unsichtbarkeit und dem Bonusdamage aber das wars dann auch. Mir kommt es echt so vor als wäre er der Nahkampfchar von dem Game, aber leider gibt es keinerlei Nahkampfwaffen wie Schwerter o.ä. Im MP würde der schon Spaß machen wenn der Rest vom Team die Gegner ablenkt und man sich drum herum schleiche kann.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. September 2012)

Lass uns wissen, wenn es was gebracht hat


----------



## constantinosand (22. September 2012)

lass es uns wissen

kann man außer fast aa, fxaa, auch andere aa's aktivieren?
denn unter optionen finde ich lediglich fxaa on/off

ab wieviel fps läufts bei euch liquid?
30fps erscheinen mir etwas rucklig
während crysis mit 30fps liquider läuft

wie läuft des speichern ab?
kann man an jeder stelle speichern?
oder nur zu bestimmten?


----------



## Dellwin (22. September 2012)

Was mich wundert, ich kann BL2 mit meiner Intel HD3000 überwiegend auf hohen Einstellungen spielen  

1 hatte schon Spaß gemacht, 2 hat nix am Charme verloren. 
Ab und zu macht es sicher Spaß


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. September 2012)

Wer Borderlands mal ohne die typischen schwarzen Umrandungen spielen möchte, der kann ja in der 
"WillowEngine.ini" unter 

```
"C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\My Games\Borderlands 2\WillowGame\Config"
```
den folgenden Wert:

```
DefaultPostProcessName=WillowEngineMaterials.WillowScenePostProcess
```
durch diesen ersetzen und speichern:

```
DefaultPostProcessName=WillowEngineMaterials.RyanScenePostProcess
```

Hier ein paar Vergleichsbilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (22. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Lass uns wissen, wenn es was gebracht hat


 Ja also mir kommt es nun so vor  An vielen Stellen bleibt es aber noch so wie zuvor... Sehr nervig wenn du einen Meter weiter läufst und plötzlich alles spawnt 


constantinosand schrieb:


> lass es uns wissen
> 
> kann man außer fast aa, fxaa, auch andere aa's aktivieren?
> denn unter optionen finde ich lediglich fxaa on/off
> ...


 Also mir macht es bei dem Game nix aus wenn die FPS auch mal auf 30 gehen. Das komische ist: Wenn ich draussen herumlaufe und fahre dann sind meine FPS dauerhaft auf 30. Schaue ich in den Himmel oder bin in Gebäuden/Städten/Höhlen etc dann gehen sie auf 60+    Vsync und das andere Framelock ist nicht aktiviert


Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> Wer Borderlands mal ohne die typischen schwarzen Umrandungen spielen möchte, der kann ja in der
> "WillowEngine.ini" unter
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Naja ich finde die schwarzen Ränder gehören einfach dazu


----------



## constantinosand (22. September 2012)

sebastian
hastu nochmehr solche configs?


----------



## Atomtoaster (22. September 2012)

Schon jemand CPU PhysX mit nem X6 probiert? 
An der Karte solls nicht scheitern.

Kann mir zur Not noch ne 550ti besorgen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. September 2012)

@Robonator: Ja, den gleichen Eindruck hab Ich inzwischen auch. Wenn Ich in weiten Gebieten herumlaufe, sehe Ich einige Gegner nun schon früher. Aber sobald es räumlich enger zugeht, kann es trotzdem vorkommen, dass die Gegner plötzlich vor einem spawnen. Aber immerhin ist das Snipern jetzt auch leichter.


----------



## omega™ (22. September 2012)

Hach, wieder ein Tweak mehr
Video tweaks: FXAA, Fog, Tesselation, Draw distance, and a better way to view loot ;D - The Gearbox Software Forums


----------



## constantinosand (22. September 2012)

kann man auch gegen andere spieler spielen?
oder nur gemeinsam gegen den computer?
anscheinend nicht

wie läuft eure hardware so?
siehe bild, oben links
das spiel is auch ziemlich cpu lastig

jetzt wird wieder d3d9 angezeigt
wieso nich dx11 ??


----------



## Robonator (22. September 2012)

> etzt wird wieder d3d9 angezeigt
> wieso nich dx11 ??



Ich denke mal weils auf DX9 läuft


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. September 2012)

omega™;4580721 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach, wieder ein Tweak mehr
> Video tweaks: FXAA, Fog, Tesselation, Draw distance, and a better way to view loot ;D - The Gearbox Software Forums


 
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## constantinosand (22. September 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich denke mal weils auf DX9 läuft



ich versteh das nich
bl2 is doch ein dx11 spiel
und ich hab frisch dx11 von der cd installiert
hab win7

was sollte da noch fehlen?


----------



## Robonator (22. September 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> ich versteh das nich
> bl2 is doch ein dx11 spiel
> und ich hab frisch dx11 von der cd installiert
> hab win7
> ...


 
Da müssen deine Infos falsch sein den Borderlands 2 hat nur DX9


----------



## constantinosand (22. September 2012)

wieso haben so wenige neue spiele dx11 ?
dx11 is doch schon seit monaten draußen
und bl is jetzt im sep rausgekommen

was mir im spiel sehr positiv aufgefallen is
dass die laufbahnen der schuesse spielraum für ausweichmanöver zulassen
erinnert mich einbißchen an den film equilibrium


----------



## Atomtoaster (22. September 2012)

Weil es zusätzliche Arbeit ist, und Konsolen nunmal kein DX11 an Bord haben.
Die Spiele werden halt nicht primär für den PC entwickelt, und ein DX11 Renderpfad ist immer auch arbeit, die widerrum in Zeit resultiert was Geld ergibt.

Wenn dann mal ein Spiel mit DX11 kommt erwarten die gleich das wir denen den Allerwertesten knutschen weil sie ja so toll sind und exklusive PC Features zu machen.


----------



## constantinosand (22. September 2012)

es scheinen wohl nich sehr viele bl zu zocken

also ich finde es taugt sich viel mehr als crysis
die gegner bei crysis sind einfach zu stupide, eintönig

was bringt bei bl eigentlich die cpu so zum schwitzen?
sind es die vielen gegner, oder die open world?
meine cpu kommt auf 75grad

ises bei euch auch so
dass die gpu ca zu zwei drittel ausgelastet wird?
und auch der stromverbrauch bei ca zwei drittel liegt?


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. September 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> ich versteh das nich
> bl2 is doch ein dx11 spiel
> und ich hab frisch dx11 von der cd installiert
> hab win7
> ...


 
Ähm BL2 ist ein DX9-Spiel und außerdem ist DX11 in Windows 7 integriert. Das kann man nicht installieren.


----------



## omega™ (22. September 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> es scheinen wohl nich sehr viele bl zu zocken


 
Naja, im Durchschnitt sind dann doch 120 000 Spieler Online die BL2 spielen.


----------



## Robonator (22. September 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> es scheinen wohl nich sehr viele bl zu zocken
> 
> also ich finde es taugt sich viel mehr als crysis
> die gegner bei crysis sind einfach zu stupide, eintönig
> ...


 
75° sind echt heftig. Die Physx lastet die CPU am meisten aus. Die Ansprüche an die GPU gehen. 
Und doch es gibt mehr als genug Leute die Borderlands 2 zocken. Die meisten werden aber von der Grafik abgeschreckt.


----------



## Atomtoaster (22. September 2012)

Ich find Cell Shading Optik geil.

Zeitlos - schaut doch mal XIII an - heute immernoch spielbar, obwohl 10 Jahre alt.

Obwohl ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, das ich mich auch wunder wo bei Borderlands die CPU Leistung hinrutscht.


----------



## jumpel (22. September 2012)

jo, ich bin auch bald einer.
Grade die 7870 bestellt und in den nächsten Tagen dann Borderlands2 :]


----------



## constantinosand (22. September 2012)

wenn die cpu so viel physik berechnen muss wärs ok
denn sie schaut auch gut aus
aber es is schon echt heftig viel cpu belastung
ich wüsste nich an was es sonst liegen könnte


----------



## Robonator (22. September 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> wenn die cpu so viel physik berechnen muss wärs ok
> denn sie schaut auch gut aus
> aber es is schon echt heftig viel cpu belastung
> ich wüsste nich an was es sonst liegen könnte


 
Naja die CPU ist in Physx Berechnungen nun mal deutlich langsamer als eine GPU.
Bei mir rennt es auf mittleren Physx-Settings recht gut


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. September 2012)

Liegt aber auch nur an der PhysX-SDK. Im BL2 wird ja noch eine 2.X-SDK verwendet, aber ab Version 3.X sollte PhysX auch mit CPUs deutlich flotter und ressourcenschonender berechnet werden können. Warum BL2 nur eine 2.X-SDK verwendet kann Ich nicht sagen. Wär natürlich schön gewesen, wenn ne 3.X-SDK zum Einsatz gekommen wäre.


----------



## Robonator (22. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Liegt aber auch nur an der PhysX-SDK. Im BL2 wird ja noch eine 2.X-SDK verwendet, aber ab Version 3.X sollte PhysX auch mit CPUs deutlich flotter und ressourcenschonender berechnet werden können. Warum BL2 nur eine 2.X-SDK verwendet kann Ich nicht sagen. Wär natürlich schön gewesen, wenn ne 3.X-SDK zum Einsatz gekommen wäre.


 
Ich denke mal bestimmt durch den Einfluss von Nvidia und wann ist das 3.x denn Released worden? Vielleicht haben sie mit dem 2er angefangen und wollten dann nicht mehr ändern


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. September 2012)

Kann natürlich alles sein. Ich glaube anfang Mai 2011 kam das 3.0 SDK heraus.


----------



## Atomtoaster (23. September 2012)

Da war Borderlands 2 wohl schon in Entwicklung.

Mich kotzt grade derbe an das man im Wasser verreckt und zu 95% nicht wieder rauskommt selbst wenn man hoch genug springen kann um theorethisch zurück an Land/Boot/whatever zu kommen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. September 2012)

Wenn mein sich in Borderlands 2 im Menü>Extras>Shift Code registriert bekommt man 1 weiteren Goldenen Key um die Truhe in Sanctury zu öffnen. Hatte somit 2 Codes 

1 habe ich eben eingelöst, da ich sowas von unterpowerd war, hab immer nur Schrott bekommen (bis auf 1 tolle Sniper), und in den Shops kaufe ich nie wieder ein, 3x gekauft 3x absoluter Schrott. 

Jetzt habe ich 1x Lila Revoler und 1x Lila Pistole mit Dauerfeuer aus der Goldenen Kiste.

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/900975468989864377/78401E1B2472C4A785F30578B2ECAEF6FF509E40/


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2012)

> 1 habe ich eben eingelöst, da ich sowas von unterpowerd war, hab immer nur Schrott bekommen (bis auf 1 tolle Sniper), und in den Shops kaufe ich nie wieder ein, 3x gekauft 3x absoluter Schrott.


Nich wirklich. Meine x3 Shotgun kann man eher mit nem Granatenwerfer vergleichen und das macht schon fun 

Naja bis vor kurzem gab es ja die Möglichkeit alle Packs + unendlich Keys freizuschalten indem man etwas in einer Datei umschrieb. Naja das haben sie bei Steam leider gefixt :/


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. September 2012)

Blöd das sie es gefixt habe, kann man sich wie im Teil 1 eig. Waffen modden?

Zu den Schrott zählten SMG (Wie kann man damit treffen?, die Verziehen immer extreme), eine 1 Schuss Compat Rifle (Meine Pistole war stärker, was sollte ich damit?), Raketenwerfer die nicht dort treffen wo man zielt, und Schrotflinten die auch nicht treffen, auch wenn der Gegner 1 Meter vor einen steht.

Jetzt habe ich 1 gute Sniper, 2 geile Lila Handfeuerwaffen und 1 Combat Rifle (Die nicht so toll ist, da meine neue Pistolen viel besser sind).
Mal kucken ob man wo noch mehr Keys bekommen kann. Weiß jemand ob der durch dieses Shift Key genau der selbe ist wie der bei der Pre-Order. Also dass er für jede Klasse ist, und auch wenn man das Spiel neuinstaliert und einen neuen Charachter macht noch bleibt?

Er ist ja mit den Acc bei Shift verknüft. Sollte man also danach wieder haben wenn man sich Ingame wieder anmeldet oder?

Hat jemand schon die omega und sigma Beta bei Steam getestet?


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2012)

> Blöd das sie es gefixt habe, kann man sich wie im Teil 1 eig. Waffen modden?


Du kannst doch immer downgraden. 
Und ich denke das bald bestimmt wieder wie im ersten Teil ein Save Editor rauskommen wird in dem man alles machen kann ;D


> Zu den Schrott zählten SMG (Wie kann man damit treffen?, die Verziehen immer extreme), eine 1 Schuss Compat Rifle (Meine Pistole war stärker, was sollte ich damit?), Raketenwerfer die nicht dort treffen wo man zielt, und Schrotflinten die auch nicht treffen, auch wenn der Gegner 1 Meter vor einen steht.


SMG geht eigentlich. Meine jetzige wird mit jeden Schuss genauer und macht auf mittlere Distanz auch gut Spaß 
Diese Combat Rifle´s verstehe ich aber auch nicht. Außer man findet eine wirklich starke. 
Habe vorhin n Sturmgewehr rausbekommen das eher einer Minigun ähnelte und Granaten verschoss  

Btw ich finde diese Waffe einfach unglaublich...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oUKjv9Afck


----------



## Fexzz (23. September 2012)

Schrotflinten sind meiner Meinung nach VIEL, VIEL zu stark. Hab derzeit eine, die 15x 190 Schaden macht, 16er Magazin (verbraucht 4 Muni pro Schuss) und hat solche Explosionsgeschosse. Damit hau ich im 2er Coop die großen Goliaths oder Badass Roboter mit 3 Schüssen weg. Und ich spiel Sniper.

Ich mag mir garnicht vorstellen, wie der Gunzerker mit 2 davon abgeht...mein Kumpel, der Sirene spielt, ist schon total angepisst, weil die SMGs im Gegensatz dazu so wenig Schaden machen. 
Sind derzeit Level 23.

Edit: Was war für euch bisher die "kreativste" Quest bzw. die lustigste?
Ich fand die erste von Claptrap so unfassbar geil  Collect 139,680 Rocks, kill King of Skags und und und  Hab gut gelacht


----------



## Otep (23. September 2012)

Hi Leutz...
jetzt habe ich aus versehen meinen goldenen Schlüssel benutzt 
Da habe ich wohl nun Pech gehabt oder?


----------



## constantinosand (23. September 2012)

hab 30fps einmal im evga precision und ein anderes mal in bl2 eingestellt
kann es sein, dass die 30fps, direkt im spiel eingestellt..
..smoother erscheinen, als wenn ich die 30fps mit der externen software einstelle?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. September 2012)

Otep du kannst dir einen 2. holen über die Anmeldung bei Shift.

Gehe in Borderlands 2 Menü>Extras>Shift Code, registriere dich und bestätiege die Mail, geh dann wieder ins Menü und wieder auf Shift Code ,dort steht jetzt das du einen Goldenen Key bekommen hast, und dann hast wieder einen =D


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2012)

> Ich mag mir garnicht vorstellen, wie der Gunzerker mit 2 davon abgeht...mein Kumpel, der Sirene spielt, ist schon total angepisst, weil die SMGs im Gegensatz dazu so wenig Schaden machen.
> Sind derzeit Level 23.


Wer sagt man muss als Sirene mit der SMG spielen?


----------



## MfDoom (23. September 2012)

Ich hab meinen Schlüssel auch gleich mal mit Stufe 10 oder so rausgehauen  Da sollte man eine Warnung vorher bekommen


----------



## Otep (23. September 2012)

@ MfDoom

Da hast Du recht!!!

ShiftCode geht imo nicht ;(


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. September 2012)

Hast du die Email bestätigt? 

Ich hatte den danach sofort im Spiel den Goldenen Key.

Edit: So, mein 1. Rage Quit in Borderlands 2, da will man nur die Storry Machen, und man bekommt solche Gegner "[Totenkopf] Super Badass dings" welche meinen Schild mit 1 Schuss weghauen, nachdem ich ihn endlich besigt hatte, kommen Gegner die mich samt kompletten Schield mit 1 Schuss töten.


----------



## RaZZ (23. September 2012)

Hoffe das Passt hier rein suche Leute Für Borderlands 2..  

Zocke Zero bin jetzt lvl 25..  Mache auch wenns nötig ist gern nen neuen der Commando  würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2012)

> Edit: So, mein 1. Rage Quit in Borderlands 2, da will man nur die Storry Machen, und man bekommt solche Gegner "[Totenkopf] Super Badass dings" welche meinen Schild mit 1 Schuss weghauen, nachdem ich ihn endlich besigt hatte, kommen Gegner die mich samt kompletten Schield mit 1 Schuss töten.


Bin zwar erst lvl 19 aber bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine wirklichen Probleme. Vielleicht biste underlvlt ? Man sollte schon mal ein paar Nebenmissionen machen. Die lohnen sich meistens.


----------



## constantinosand (24. September 2012)

wie kann man korrekt den _my games_ ordner bei _documents_ in eine andere directory verschieben?
der disturbt die übersicht meiner privaten datein


----------



## Ice-Head (24. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß die frage ist vielleicht überflüssig aber ich stelle sie lieber trotzdem bevor ich es kauf.
Ich will mir das Spiel heute zulegen & nun zur frage es ist auch wirklich "Uncut" wenn ich es im Elektrofachmarkt kaufe z.b bei Saturn ? 
Also die USK version oder muss ich doch zur PEGI version greifen ?


----------



## MfDoom (24. September 2012)

Die Version ist überall gleich, egal ob PEGI oder USK. Die Wahrheit ist das der Gorefaktor nicht mehr so hoch ist wie beim ersten Teil, deshalb uncut in Germany.


----------



## Ice-Head (24. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Info 

dann werd ich es heute kaufen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. September 2012)

Dien gore menge ist dieselbe wie bei dem 1ten
aber der Grafikstil ist bunter und da fällt es weniger auf. Und genau deswegen ist es durch die USK gekommen.

Im übrigen es ist EPIC


----------



## MfDoom (24. September 2012)

Es ist EPIC! Und ich finde es besser als den ersten Teil.

Aber trotzdem weniger Gore als im ersten Teil. Zur erinnerung, so sah der Erste Teil aus, bisle mehr als nur Blutpfützen, auch wenn sie sehr gross sind: BLOOD AND GORE Video Games Episode 17 Borderlands - YouTube


----------



## PrincePaul (24. September 2012)

Finde das Spiel absolut genial 
Bin Level 25 mit Axton

Aber hab nen Problem mit ner Nebenmission in Sanctury

"Verursache kein Schaden" heißt die glaubig 
bekommen tut man die bei Dr. Zed
und man soll son Iridium Bruchstück zu Dr. Tannis bringen also einfach nur hingehen die anquatschen und ihr das Teil geben

Im Questlog ist nen Haken also erledigt aber als abgeschlossen gilt die nicht und ne neue Aufgabe gabs da nicht.

Die frage ist jetzt bin ich zu doof 
oder ist das nen Fehler


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. September 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bin zwar erst lvl 19 aber bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine wirklichen Probleme. Vielleicht biste underlvlt ? Man sollte schon mal ein paar Nebenmissionen machen. Die lohnen sich meistens.


 
Ja, ich bin unter lvlt^^, sollte die Nebenmissionen auch machen, hatte an den Tag etwas die Story mit einen Freund weiter gemacht, er war lvl 9 noch^^, konnte also einfach durchrennen, gab halt auch keine EP für die Missionen/ Gegner, jetzt ist er lvl 14 und werde mit ihn jetzt die Nebenmissionen machen.

Weiß jemand welches Level für die Mission 



Spoiler



wo man den Bloodwing retten muss?


 haben sollte?


----------



## constantinosand (24. September 2012)

wie kann ich mim headset in bl2 spielen?
gibt es überhaupt dort einen teamspeak?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (24. September 2012)

mal probiert das fertig installierte headset einfach einzustecken? passende optionen für voicechat sind ja vorhanden. 
alternativ den ingame voicechat ausschalten und den bevorzugten clienten zum reden benutzen.


----------



## constantinosand (24. September 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> mal probiert das fertig installierte headset einfach einzustecken? passende optionen für voicechat sind ja vorhanden.
> alternativ den ingame voicechat ausschalten und den bevorzugten clienten zum reden benutzen.



also bl2 hat einen bereits integrierten voicechat?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (24. September 2012)

offensichtlich: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## constantinosand (24. September 2012)

cool, danke für die pics


----------



## Schmidde (24. September 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin unter lvlt^^, sollte die Nebenmissionen auch machen, hatte an den Tag etwas die Story mit einen Freund weiter gemacht, er war lvl 9 noch^^, konnte also einfach durchrennen, gab halt auch keine EP für die Missionen/ Gegner, jetzt ist er lvl 14 und werde mit ihn jetzt die Nebenmissionen machen.
> 
> Weiß jemand welches Level für die Mission
> 
> ...


 
Das empfohlene Level steht doch immer direkt unter der Missionsbeschreibung?!


----------



## Robonator (24. September 2012)

> Dien gore menge ist dieselbe wie bei dem 1ten



Nein das ist nicht wahr. Beim ersten sind die Gegner noch richtig zerplatzt und Körperteile flogen nur so umher. Du konntest auch die Köpfe abschiessen und das Blut sah realistischer aus.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Das empfohlene Level steht doch immer direkt unter der Missionsbeschreibung?!



Ach, ja vergessen 

Aber die Waffen die man bekommt (zumindest ich), sind fast immer totaler Schrott. Bis jetzt nur 1 brauchbare Sniper gefunden, 2 Pistolen aus der Goldenen Kiste, und die SMG von Moxxi.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. September 2012)

Weiß jemand, wie man AA erzwingen kann?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. September 2012)

Bezüglich gore
Bei meiner version geht dass (UK)


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, wie man AA erzwingen kann?



Für SGSSAA gibt's einen Flag:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=357956


----------



## constantinosand (24. September 2012)

die tiefenschärfe is schon echt der hammer

kann man in bl2 direkt nur fxaa einstellen?
gibts keine anderen aa's?


----------



## Robonator (24. September 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> Bezüglich gore
> Bei meiner version geht dass (UK)


 
Alle Versionen sind gleich.

Geb du mir mal einen Screenshot wo du mit dem Scharfschützengewehr auf einen gleichleveligen Bandit schiesst und der den Kopf verliert.



> kann man in bl2 direkt nur fxaa einstellen?
> gibts keine anderen aa's?


Nur FXAA und nichts anderes...


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Für SGSSAA gibt's einen Flag:
> 
> NVidia Anti-Aliasing Guide (updated) - Guru3D.com Forums


 
Danke! Werd Ich morgen gleich mal testen.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Danke! Werd Ich morgen gleich mal testen.


 
Nix zu danken. Bin mal gespannt ob es funktioniert. Ich habe das Game noch nicht, ich denke aber über den Kauf nach und da wäre es gut zu wissen, ob SGSSAA funktioniert.


----------



## zerO (25. September 2012)

Habe gerade eine Möglichkeit gefunden, statt FXAA SMAA einzustellen:



> 1. FXAA in den Borderlands 2 Grafikeinstellungen deaktivieren
> 2. SMAA Injector herunterladen
> 3. Alle Dateien aus dem "d3d9" Verzeichnis nach "steamapps/common/Borderlands 2/Binaries/Win32" entpacken.
> 4. Spiel starten! Auf der Pause-Taste kann man den Injector an- und abschalten.



Download
Quelle: Gulli Board

Ich habs bereits getestet und es funktioniert


----------



## Badt (25. September 2012)

Hatte schonmal jemand das Problem, das in einer Mission, relativ am Anfang, als man Claptrap mit einem Fahrstuhl zu sich transportieren muss, dieser einfach nicht von der Plattform runterfahren kann und immer an der Kante hängen bleibt ? Dadurch ist es mir nicht möglich die Mission zu beenden


----------



## constantinosand (25. September 2012)

zerO schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine Möglichkeit gefunden, statt FXAA SMAA einzustellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hastu hierzu zwei vergleichsbilder?


----------



## zerO (25. September 2012)

@constantinosand: Nur das aus dem Gulli Board: Vergleich
Allerdings wird da nur zwischen Kein AA und SMAA unterschieden, nicht mit dem mitgelieferten FXAA


----------



## constantinosand (25. September 2012)

also smaa is besser als fxaa, oder?

zwecks der cpu
bei 30fps hab ich max 70 grad
bei 50fps hab ich max >75 grad

bl2 erinnert mich einbißchen an shadowman
auch wenns in bl2 keine rätsel gibt

man kann nich den schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen, oder?


----------



## Sonic51 (25. September 2012)

Habt ihr momentan auch Probleme mit der Verbindung zu Steam?
Also hab ja gedacht, dass mein Internet spinnt, aber daran liegts allerdings nicht.
Hab mitten im Spiel die Verbindung zu Steam verloren. Es kann auch nicht mehr mit Steam Cloud synchronisiert werden.
Bin ich ein Einzelfall oder haben mehrere grade das Problem?


----------



## constantinosand (25. September 2012)

bei mir hats vor einer stunde funktioniert


----------



## Sonic51 (25. September 2012)

Vor einer Stunde hats bei mir auch noch funktioniert. Ist jetzt seit einigen Minuten anscheinend down


----------



## constantinosand (25. September 2012)

gut das ich aufgehört hatte
zocken vielleicht zu viele bl2!?


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nix zu danken. Bin mal gespannt ob es funktioniert. Ich habe das Game noch nicht, ich denke aber über den Kauf nach und da wäre es gut zu wissen, ob SGSSAA funktioniert.


 
Also bei mir funktioniert es jeden Falls nicht. Ich sehe zwar kaum Aliasing, hab aber dennoch die gleichen FPS wie ohne AA-Flag. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass Ich auf 2560x 1600 @ 1920 x 1200 zocke.

@Sonic: Hatte auch Probleme mit der Verbindung. Steam bringt beim Spielstart dann die Meldung, dass die Spielstände nicht mit der Cloud synchronisiert werden konnten.


----------



## Ice-Head (26. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine frage zum spiel und weiß nicht wie ich da weiter komme ... 
Also ich habe mir die "Deluxe Vault Edition" gekauft ... so schön und gut es lagen 2 Karten mit jeweils zwei Keys bei für Bonusinhalte & Skins.

So als anleitung für die eingabe der Keys steht auf den Karten das sobald das Spiel installiert wird werden die Bonusinhalte mit freigeschaltet.

doch nix kam oder hat sich verändert  
Und inhalte zum Herunderladen sind auch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## PrincePaul (26. September 2012)

Ice-Head schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine frage zum spiel und weiß nicht wie ich da weiter komme ...
> Also ich habe mir die "Deluxe Vault Edition" gekauft ... so schön und gut es lagen 2 Karten mit jeweils zwei Keys bei für Bonusinhalte & Skins.
> ...



Du musst den Key bei Steam eingeben
Also unten links auf "Produktschlüssel auf Steam registrieren" oder so ähnlich 

Dann aktiviert er das, genau das selbe wie bei mir, denn bei allen Vorbestellern ist ja auch ne Key dabei


----------



## Ice-Head (26. September 2012)

achso 

alles klar dan weiß ich wie 

Vielen Dank @ PrincePaul


----------



## Sonic51 (26. September 2012)

Hallo,
kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich den Tunnel in "Bloodshot Stronghold" geöffnet kriege, auf dem Das Vault-Symbol ist und wo es dann zu den "Splitter-Groupt"-Quest geht?
Danke


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. September 2012)

hab ich gerade gemacht, alle gegner wegholzen, dann sollte das tor allein aufgehen.


----------



## constantinosand (27. September 2012)

hab mich mit den 70grad cpu temp geirrt, mit coretemp mittels spitzentemp gemessen
die *cpu temp liegt bei 45 bis 50grad*, mit speedfan mittels diagramm gemessen

also doch nich so schlecht wie ich dachte
im verlaufsdiagramm sieht man doch den wahren verlauf


----------



## cg2002 (27. September 2012)

*Borderlands 2 PC Splitscreen mit einem Account & online spielen
*


Wer einen potenten Rechner hat, 2 Monitore und im besten Fall 2 Xbox  Controller kann an einem PC 2x Borderlands 2 mit dem gleichen Account  spielen, braucht das Spiel also auch nur 1 mal besitzen.
Das geht auch mit der Steam version - und das online mit anderen!

Mein Setup als Referenz:
i7 920 2,6ghz
Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti Windforce OC
6GB Ram
Spiel auf einer Vertex 3 SSD installiert
2x Asus VE248H 61 cm (24") LED Monitore mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080p 

Borderlands 2 läuft so 2 mal in Full HD mit allen Details und selbst mit  Physx auf Hoch sehr sehr gut. Nur wenn richtig viel passiert geht die  framerate in den Keller, bleibt aber jederzeit spielbar.
Viel performance bringt natürlich die reduzierung von Physx auf z.B.  mittel, ich empfehle jedoch erst das ausschalten der  Umgebungsverdeckung, da diese kaum auf fällt und je Spiel ca. 15% mehr Leistung bringt.

*Einrichten vom Splitscreen auf dem PC:*

1) Beide XBox Controller an den PC anschließen und aktivieren

2) Das Programm Sandboxie installieren (damit sind sicher noch viele vertraut wegen Origin) und eine Sandbox mit dem Namen "Steam2" erstellen

3) Launcher.exe von Borderlands 2 finden und eine *.Bat damit erstellen.  Diese "Spieler 1" nennen und mit folgendem Inhalt versehen:
"C:\Steam\steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Win32\Launcher.exe" -AlwaysFocus -WindowedFullscreen -ResX=1920 -ResY=1080 
Durch -alwaysfocus bleibt das spiel immer im Vordergrund, durch  -windowfullscreen braucht man um auf beiden bildschirmen in fullscreen  zu spielen, "richtiger" fullscreen geht nicht da das Spiel vom 2ten  Monitor auf den 1ten springen wird! Mit -ResX und -ResY stellt ihr die  gewünschte Auflösung eures Monitor ein. Den Pfad entsprechend eurer  Installation anpassen.

4)  Eine zweite *.Bat erstellen mit folgendem Inhalt:
"C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\Start.exe" /box:Steam2  "C:\Steam\steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Win32\Launcher.exe"  -AlwaysFocus -ControllerOffset=1 -SaveDataId=2 -WindowedFullscreen  -ResX=1920 -ResY=1080 -WindowPosY= -WindowPosX=-1920
-ControllerOffset=1 sorgt dafür das das Spiel den 2ten Controller  benutzt und -SaveDataId=2 das für den 2ten Spieler ein seperater  Spielstand angelegt wird. Mit -WindowPosY= und -WindowPosX=-1920 passt  ihr das 2te Fenster an den 2ten Monitor an. Steht euer 2ter Monitor  rechts so kommt bei -WindowPosX=-1920 kein "-" vor die "1920" (Mein 2ter  steht links, daher das "-") Die Pfade entsprechend eurer Installationen  anpassen.

5) Steam im offline Modus starten

6) Die Spieler1.bat starten. Nichts mit Maus/Tastatur machen und nur den  1ten Controller benutzen. Ein Spiel erstellen bzw. auf "Weiter" klicken  wenn schon eines besteht.
Nachdem der Controller mit dem Spiel verknüpft ist könnt ihr die Maus/Tastatur normal benutzen.

7) Die Spieler2.bat starten. Nichts mit Maus/Tastatur machen und nur den  2ten Controller benutzen. Netzwerkmodus auf "Lan" stellen und nach  einem Spiel suchen. Ihr solltet das Spiel von Spieler 1 finden. Dem  Spiel beitreten.
Nachdem der Controller mit dem Spiel verknüpft ist könnt ihr die Maus/Tastatur normal benutzen.

8) Im Borderlands 2 Hauptmenü/Optionen/Audio "Audio Stumm bei  Fokus-Verlust" auf "Aus", außerdem sollte im Spiel die Musik und  Sprachausgabe deaktieviert werden, da man diese sonst doppelt hört. Die  Soundeffekte habe ich eh auf "4" gestellt, und die Sprecher auf "10",  damit die Kommentare nicht im Kampfgetümmel unter gehen.

*Mit anderen zusammen spielen:*

1) Alle Spieler laden sich Hamachi runter und installieren es

2) 1 Spieler erstellt ein neues Netzwerk und die anderen treten bei. Passwort ist optional, aber sinnvoll.

3) Oben in Hamachi findet man eine IP4 die etwa so aus sieht:  5.xxx.xxx.xxx Diese kopieren (rechtsklick) und an die anderen Spieler  weitergeben.

4) Einen Link oder eine Bat erstellen die in etwa so aussieht: 
"C:\xxx\xxx\xxx\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Win32\Borderlands2.exe" 5.xxx.xxx.xxx
Für die 5.xxx.xxx.xxx die IP4 des Hamachi Netzwerkes eingeben. Bitte  beachten das hier die Borderlands2.exe benutzt werden sollte statt dem  Launcher.exe.
Man kann natürlich weitere optionale Dinge hinzufügen wie Auflösung etc, siehe oben.

5) 1 Spieler macht ein Spiel auf und die anderen benutzen den Link/Bat  um beizutreten. Es muss sich bei dem Host nicht um den Splittscreen  Spieler handeln, jedoch müssen dann beim Splitscreen Spieler die *.Bats  entsprechend mit der Hamachi IP erweitert werden.

Auf diese Weise könnt ihr online, trotz offline Steam, mit anderen  online Spielen. Denkbar wäre sogar 2 Splitscreen PCs die miteinander  verknüpft sind, was laut Gearbox technisch nicht realisierbar wäre...

*Allgemeine Tips:*

-Es können auch andere Auflösungen benutzt werden, dazu müssen die  Startparameter des Spiels angepasst werden, wenn man z.B. 2 verschiedene  Monitore hat. Wichtig ist nur das der Desktop gestreckt ist!
-Darauf achten das alle Spieler die gleiche Borderlands 2 Version haben, also ab und an Steam auch online starten.
-Das beitreten beim Host über Hamachi kann etwas länger dauern, gebt dem Spiel einfach etwas Zeit

Zuletzt möchte ich den Jungs aus dem Steam/Borderlands 2 Forum danken,   ohne deren Unterstützung ich das folgende Projekt nicht so schnell hätte   realisieren können!

*Bilder aus dem Spiel:*

Menü: Directupload.net - jaytus67.jpg
Im Spiel: Directupload.net - dd8grtj5.jpg


*Edit:*
Mit oben genannten PC Setup empfehle ich doch Physx auf Mittel zu stellen da es Gebiete gibt in denen sehr viel Wasser Simuliert wird und kommt es dann zu einem größeren Gefecht leiden die FPS doch stark daran. Es bleibt zwar spielbar, aber nicht mehr richtig flüssig. Mit Physx auf Mittel vermisste ich für meinen Teil nichts und die FPS bleiben konstant oben


----------



## constantinosand (27. September 2012)

werd ich mir noch durchlesen
die quantität zeugt schonmal von guter qualität

was heißt der faktor 2 bei
_schaden 24x2_
wann wird der schaden von 24 verdoppelt?


----------



## Memphys (27. September 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ne Schrotflinte, oder? Dann bedeutet die x2 das 2 Schüsse zu je 24 Schaden abgegeben werden (gestreut halt, Schrotflinte^^)


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. September 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> werd ich mir noch durchlesen
> die quantität zeugt schonmal von guter qualität
> 
> was heißt der faktor 2 bei
> ...


 
Der Faktor steht einfach für die Anzahl der Projektile, die mit einem Schuss abgeschossen werden. Bei den SMGs, Pistols, Revolvern, Repeatern, Assault Rifles, sind es in der Regel zwei bis vier Projektile pro Schuss, bei Schrotfilnten sind es natürlich mehr. Auch interessant: Es gibt allerlei Gattling-Waffen, welche man auch am Faktor bei der Schadensangabe erkennt.


----------



## constantinosand (27. September 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ne Schrotflinte, oder? Dann bedeutet die x2 das 2 Schüsse zu je 24 Schaden abgegeben werden (gestreut halt, Schrotflinte^^)



_klingt_ gut

miniguns sind natürlich meine lieblingswaffe
und zwei gleichzeitig zu tragen mim gunzerker macht das spiel nurnoch besser

kann man direkt ins inventar oder auch auf die map gelangen?
es is leicht umständlicher, i und m auf der tastatur, vor allem im dunklen, zu drücken

gibts ne möglichkeit, dass steam sich gleichzeitig mit dem beenden von bl2 ebenflass schließt
und kann man bl2 auf die windows taskbar schieben, sodass das direkte öffnen von steam ausbleibt?

und noch ein kleiner vergleich bl2 vs crysis2
ich finde die gegner und die gefechte in bl2 sind wesentlicher anspruchsvoller sowie unterhaltsamer
die bl2 grafik kann zwar leider nich mit der von crysis2 nich mithalten, doch spielspass is eben spielspass
geschweige vom rollenspielcharakter von bl2, welcher bei crysis2 leider nur ansatzweise vertreten is


----------



## Shmendrick (28. September 2012)

Also Grafik von BL 2 mir Crysis zu Vergleichen is ja jetzt mal naja,das sind einfach 2 vollkommen andere Grafikengines.Und ich muß sagen lieber mal son Stil wie bei Bl2 als dieser ganze Hochglanz Quatsch wo der Rest des Spiels dann Panne ist,weil zuviel an der Grafik rumbasteln.

Wer mal wirklich richtig Herausforderung sucht spielt Bl2 mal durch und fängt dann auf der Kammerjägerstufe an,das mach ich grad und bin jetzt bis Missi Bloodwing Killen durch.Nur der Weg dahin und Bloodwing stoppen war für mich das Härteste was ich seit jahren in nem Spiel erlebt habe und da kommt noch eniges bis Ende.

P.s: Aso Schrottflinten sind im Späterenspielverlauf leider Sinnlos.


----------



## Robonator (28. September 2012)

> das mach ich grad und bin jetzt bis *Missi Bloodwing Killen* durch.Nur der Weg dahin und Bloodwing stoppen war für mich das Härteste was ich seit jahren in nem Spiel erlebt habe und da kommt noch eniges bis Ende.



Danke....


----------



## Shmendrick (29. September 2012)

@Robonator hoffe das war Positiv gemeint

Muß zum Bloodwing Kampf sagen wenn man weiß was zu tun ist(was ich nicht wußte)geht der Fight mit Bloodwing is aber echt noch Heftig.Erinnerte mich mal wieder so ein bischen an den Bossfight von Final Fantasy 7,ach was hab ich da gekotzt,und der EndBossfight folgt ja noch


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. September 2012)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> @Robonator hoffe das war Positiv gemeint
> 
> Muß zum Bloodwing Kampf sagen wenn man weiß was zu tun ist(was ich nicht wußte)geht der Fight mit Bloodwing is aber echt noch Heftig.Erinnerte mich mal wieder so ein bischen an den Bossfight von Final Fantasy 7,ach was hab ich da gekotzt,und der EndBossfight folgt ja noch


 Also ich selber dachte gerade: 



Spoiler



Kann er das nicht spoilern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. September 2012)

So, ich habe jetzt meinen 4. Goldenen Key bekommen 
1 wieder eingelöst, aber nur nutzloses Zeut erhalten , da ist die blaue Combat Rifle von Roland aus einer nebenmission besser.
Naja, hab ja noch 2 Goldene Keys, und wird sicherlich bald wieder einen Code geben. 

Im Spiele Hub bei Steam zu Borderlands 2 sind öfters welche. Manche ohne Zeitbegrenzung, manche kann man nur innerhalb von 2h einlösen.

Immer mal wieder reinschauen


----------



## constantinosand (29. September 2012)

was is "spiele hub"?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. September 2012)

Das ist so eine Art Forum bei Steam für jedes Spiel.

Hier das für Borderlands 2:
Steam Community :: Borderlands 2

Gibt es für jedes Spiel bei Steam. (Auch für Pre-Order und RU Version)


----------



## constantinosand (29. September 2012)

bl2 hat einbißchen was vonem rollenspiel, gta, etc
die fahrzeuglenkung is die beste die ich je hatte

die grafik is schon atemberaubend
schade, der sandsturm is schlecht sichtbar


----------



## Sickpuppy (29. September 2012)

Wer hat sich denn bitte dieses Spawn/Speichersystem ausgedacht?
Wenn der Endboss nicht liegt und das Spiel mal für 10 Minuten ausmacht, steht man wieder am Anfang des Levels? Jaja klar is bei "Rollenspielen" so, aber hey das geht sowas von gar nicht! 
Schade ums Geld, aber so spiel ich das nicht.


----------



## Robonator (29. September 2012)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Wer hat sich denn bitte dieses Spawn/Speichersystem ausgedacht?
> Wenn der Endboss nicht liegt und das Spiel mal für 10 Minuten ausmacht, steht man wieder am Anfang des Levels? Jaja klar is bei "Rollenspielen" so, aber hey das geht sowas von gar nicht!
> Schade ums Geld, aber so spiel ich das nicht.


 
Und wie isses beim Shooter? Du beendest das Game und bist wieder am Anfang des Levels


----------



## Sickpuppy (29. September 2012)

Hmm kp was du so für Shooter spielst, aber wenn ich dort abspeicher, kann ich da auch weiterzocken. Genauso spawne ich beim letzten Checkpoint.
In Bl2 klappert man zwar schön die Checkpoints ab, die dann beim normalen Sterben ja auch wunderbar funktionieren, aber eben nicht nach Neustart des Spiels.


----------



## constantinosand (29. September 2012)

kriegt man iwie die cpu temp etc auch als osd beim spielen hin?
neben den ganzen gpu angaben


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. September 2012)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Hmm kp was du so für Shooter spielst, aber wenn ich dort abspeicher, kann ich da auch weiterzocken. Genauso spawne ich beim letzten Checkpoint.
> In Bl2 klappert man zwar schön die Checkpoints ab, die dann beim normalen Sterben ja auch wunderbar funktionieren, aber eben nicht nach Neustart des Spiels.


 
Gegenfrage: Was sind dass denn für Shooter, die DU spielst, wo man nach Neustart des Spiels dort weiterzocken kann, wo man aufgehört hat?


----------



## Shmendrick (30. September 2012)

@mae1cum77  





mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Also ich selber dachte gerade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hehe nene find mal selber aus,wenn ich Spoiler machts ja keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## constantinosand (30. September 2012)

das spiel is übergeil, in aller hinsicht

weiss wie man leicht ins spielmenu kommt
mit tab


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. September 2012)

Leute, Ich hab seit kurzem einen Bug. Bei mir fallen ständig Objekte durch den Boden, ebenso Fahrzeuge. Jedes Mal wenn Ich in ein Fahrzeug einsteige, fällt es durch den Boden. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das sein könnte?


----------



## P@tC@sh (30. September 2012)

Ich  kann dir nicht helfen bzw,weiss was es ist.Pardon.
Habe aber auch `ne Frage: 
Auf der Fast-Travel Karte,wieviel Orte hat man ab Level 40-45,oder jmd. der Level 50 hat,wie viel Orte gibt es zu bereisen?Könnte da mir jmd. bitte mal nachzählen um einzuschätzen wieviel % ich von Solokampagne  ich schon habe.


----------



## constantinosand (30. September 2012)

wieso so hastig


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. September 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> kriegt man iwie die cpu temp etc auch als osd beim spielen hin?
> neben den ganzen gpu angaben


 Mit AIDA Extreme oder auch HWInfo64 kannst Du Dir die CPU und andere Sachen im OSD anzeigen lassen.
MfG


----------



## P@tC@sh (1. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> wieso so hastig


 
Ne,hastig ganz und gar nicht, bin Level 19 und habe sehr gute 50Std(auf normal).Habe es im Luxx schon geschrieben,nachdem Hauptquest im Bloodshot Stronghold musste ich noch ein paar Mal durch(Nebenquest),teilweise auch umsonst.Macht aber nichts.Von mir aus darf es noch`ne  sehr gute Weile gehen .

Weiss jmd. nu wieviel Places es in der Fast-Tavel Karte sind in der Endphase sind?

Gut ist spät,vielleicht geht morgen nochmal einer darauf ein.

Viel Spass


----------



## Ion (1. Oktober 2012)

Das Spiel enttäuscht mich etwas. 
Ja, ich habe mehr Gegner usw.
Aber die Balance ist immer noch total quer. Nebenmissionen die ich annehme sind meist 4-5 Level unter meinem und sogenannte Zwischen- und Endbosse sind nach 10 Sek. erledigt.
Für normale Feinde brauche ich aber teils länger.
Das hat mich beim ersten Teil schon gestört.

An den Soundtrack habe ich auch größere Erwartungen gestellt, es ist leider nur simples Gedudel im Hintergrund zu hören, keine packende Musik, somit auch keine packende Atmosphäre. Was bleibt ist leider nur stupides Geballer und das Hoffen darauf bessere Items zu finden.

Was ich ebenfalls mies finde, bei vielen Ammo-Stationen am Anfang bei vielen Gebieten kann man gar keine Raketen kaufen, nicht mal welche in Kisten finden. 
Auch die Seltenheit der Waffen irritiert mich etwas.
Das ganze scheint sich nicht nach Zufall zu sortieren, sondern daran wie weit ich in der Story bin. Ich habe erst nach 15 Stunden Spielzeit die erste Waffe gefunden welche lila gekennzeichnet ist. Davor ne Hand voll blaue und verdammt viel grüne.

Beim ersten Teil war das gemischt, da hatte ich in den Anfangsgebieten sogar teilweise ne Orange-Waffe gefunden.

Warum ist das so? Alles was der erste schlechte gemacht hat, macht der zweite Teil besser. Aber das was der erste Teil gut gemacht hat, macht jetzt der zweite Teil schlechter


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

als hintergrundmusik verwende ich meine eigene, zb youtube


----------



## Shmendrick (1. Oktober 2012)

Also zum Loot,was macht es fürn Sinn wenn du gleich am Anfang Lila Waffen hast?Und ich weiß net ich Loote in den Kisten alle Muni die ich brauche und an den Automaten gibts alles,blos wärs mir zu Teuer nur mim Raketenwerfer rumzuballern

Und wenns dir zu Einfach im Moment ist,spiels durch und starte dann die nächste Schwierigkeitsstufe


----------



## onlinesoccer (1. Oktober 2012)

Zu http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...melthread-borderlands-2-a-15.html#post4594664
@cg2002 Ist das auch möglich mit nur einem Bildschirm? Wenn ja, was muss ich dann machen?


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Auch die Seltenheit der Waffen irritiert mich etwas.
> Das ganze scheint sich nicht nach Zufall zu sortieren, sondern daran wie weit ich in der Story bin. Ich habe erst nach 15 Stunden Spielzeit die erste Waffe gefunden welche lila gekennzeichnet ist. Davor ne Hand voll blaue und verdammt viel grüne.
> 
> Beim ersten Teil war das gemischt, da hatte ich in den Anfangsgebieten sogar teilweise ne Orange-Waffe gefunden.
> ...



Also ich habe auf Level 7 jetzt das hier gefunden, nur was bring einem das, die wird spätestens 5 Level später wieder zu schwach sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann doch lieber erst später so was finden, was man dann auch behalten kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder so was



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godfather22 (1. Oktober 2012)

welche stufe seid ihr so? ich bin momentan lv16 mit meinem gunzerker


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

ca level 13

meine goldene sniper mit 130 schaden leistet gute dienste
mir kommts vor, als ob headshots einen schneller hochleveln


----------



## mrnils253 (1. Oktober 2012)

Lvl 33 Gunzerker 
Main Story durch nur frag ich mich grad wie ich auf Lvl 50 kommen soll ...
Wer weiß hier eig. wo ich Moxxis Racketenwerfer herbekomme ? (Und ja ich hab bei Gamestop vorbestellt und den Code aktiviert)

Mir gehts total auf den Geist das fast alle Zer0 nehmen so scheint es zumindestens.
Der ist aus meiner sicht irgendwie ein wenig overpowered selbst Brick war am Anfang nicht so stark.


----------



## PrincePaul (1. Oktober 2012)

ich bin level 30 aber hab Axton genommen 

um auf Level 50 zu kommen musst du die Kampagne ein zweites mal durschspielen
nennt sich dann Vault Hunter Modus


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

180ster post, nich schlecht


----------



## Ion (1. Oktober 2012)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> Also zum Loot,was macht es fürn Sinn wenn du gleich am Anfang Lila Waffen hast?Und ich weiß net ich Loote in den Kisten alle Muni die ich brauche und an den Automaten gibts alles,blos wärs mir zu Teuer nur mim Raketenwerfer rumzuballern
> 
> Und wenns dir zu Einfach im Moment ist,spiels durch und starte dann die nächste Schwierigkeitsstufe


 
Wer sagt hier denn, das lila oder orange Waffen übermächtig wären und deshalb am Anfang nicht sinnvoll? Die sind zu jeder Situation sinnvoll, nur ich finde keine. Dabei laufe ich sehr viele Gebiete teils doppelt oder dreifach ab, öffne jedes mal wieder die Waffenkisten und finde jedes mal wieder nur Schrott da drin.

Mich motiviert u. a. das ich mächtige Waffen finden kann, denn die Gegner werden ja auch nicht schwächer, bessere Waffen finde ich aber eher selten bzw. gar nicht.
Derzeit bin ich Stufe 19, ich laufe z. B. noch mit einem Sniper durch die Gegend der für Stufe 10 ist, macht Feuerschaden und ist auch sonst einfach perfekt. Nur langsam wirkt der einfach nicht mehr weil das Teil zu wenig Schaden macht, Ersatz habe ich bisher noch keinen gefunden. Und genau hier wäre wohl eine Orange oder lila Sniper angebracht.

Zum Thema Automaten:
Ich laufe nicht nur mit nem Raketenwerfer durch die Gegend, ich nutze ihn als dritte Waffe und habe bereits 3x das Upgrade gekauft damit ich mehr Munition tragen kann. Trotzdem reicht mir das vielleicht für einen Kampf (wenn man davon ausgeht das 75% der Raks treffen), am Anfang war das vorallem sehr nervig da man an Automaten keine Raketen kaufen konnte (wer es nicht glaubt, ich mache gerne nen Screen!). D. h. ich musste jedes mal wieder zu Sanctuary zurück um Mun zu kaufen  Wer denkt sich sowas aus??

Was mir auch auffällt:
Wer schon so weit ist, kennt sicher diese goldenen Kristalle, welche $ geben wenn man sie einsammelt. Es reicht um diese zu zerstören, wenn man im Nahkampf drauf kloppt. Was mich aber nervt ist, das erst die Schrift "zertrümmern" oder so ähnlich da stehen muss, bevor das Teil wirklich kaputt geht. Wenn ich daneben stehe und zu 100% auf das Teil schlage, ohne das dieser Text da steht, passiert rein gar nichts! Nicht mal per Shotgun geht da was kaputt.
War im ersten Teil auch besser wenn sie da noch jemand an die Schockkristalle erinnert, da konnte man einfach drauf ballern und sie zersprangen.

Was ich ebenfalls hirnrissig finde ist das Menü, wenn ich z. B. was verkaufe. Nach einer Tour hat man nun mal verdammt viel dabei, ihr kennt das. 80% davon wird in der Regel verkauft.
Ich scrolle also herunter zu den Granatenmods, klicke auf einen zum Verkauf.
Dann springt das ganze Menü wieder gaaanz noch oben und ich darf wieder runter scrollen. Warum bleibt es da nicht hängen? Es kommt dann auch sehr oft vor das eine Waffe ausgewählt wird die ich gar nicht verkaufen will. Wer da zu schnell klickt verliert seine Schätze (ich weiß das man zurückkaufen kann, geht hier aber ums Prinzip!)


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

zusammenfassung bitte


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Mit AIDA Extreme oder auch HWInfo64 kannst Du Dir die CPU und andere Sachen im OSD anzeigen lassen.
> MfG



hab hwinfo64 installiert
kann jedoch nich finden, wie ich das osd aktiviere


----------



## dmxforever (1. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du dir bei HwInfo die Sensorenwerte anzeigen lässt, klickst du auf "Configure" und siehst den Punkt "Riva Tuner OSD".


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

geht iwie nich


----------



## dmxforever (1. Oktober 2012)

Na du musst schon zuerst auf den Wert klicken, der dir per OSD angezeigt werden soll. zB auf CPU_Usage. Dann kannst du auf "Show" klicken.

Dass du den Afterburner auch benötigst, ist hoffentlich klar?


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

ich benutze nich den msi afterburner
sondern evga precision, da ich eine evga 660ti hab

geht hwinfo64 auch mit evga precision statt mit msi afterburner?

wenn nicht..
welche cpu osd software funktioniert mit evga precision?


----------



## dmxforever (1. Oktober 2012)

Für HWinfo brauchst du Afterburner oder Rivatuner.

Ich bezweifle, dass Fremdsoftware mit dem EVGA-Programm funktioniert.


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

hwinfo64 funktioniert wohl auch mit evga precision
danke

wieso is meine cpu auslastung geringer als meine cpu auslastung?
zweite prozentanzeige


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. Oktober 2012)

dmxforever schrieb:


> Für HWinfo brauchst du Afterburner oder Rivatuner.
> 
> Ich bezweifle, dass Fremdsoftware mit dem EVGA-Programm funktioniert.


Nope, nicht richtig, sowohl MSI Afterburner als auch EVGA Precision basieren auf dem Riva Tuner, dieser wird ja schon gefühlte Ewigkeiten nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Bis auf etwas Optik- und Einstellungsunterschiede sieht man den beiden doch an, daß es Klone der selben Quelle sind. Egal welches Tool den RTSS-Service (Riva Tuner Statistics Server) liefert HWInfo und AIDA klinken sich ein.


@constantinosand
Von welcher Angabe redest Du genau...?
MfG


----------



## dmxforever (1. Oktober 2012)

Dass der Afterburner auf dem Rivatuner basiert, wusste ich bereits und nach der Erfolgsmeldung mit dem EVGA-Programm war mir auch da klar, dass es sich um eine Weiterentwicklung handeln muss.

@constantinosand
Was wundert dich daran? Muss etwa immer die CPU höher ausgelastet sein als die GPU? In deinem Screenshot wird eben die Grafikkarte mehr gefordert.


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

dmxforever schrieb:


> Was wundert dich daran? Muss etwa immer die CPU höher ausgelastet sein als die GPU? In deinem Screenshot wird eben die Grafikkarte mehr gefordert.


stimmt


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ion schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich ebenfalls hirnrissig finde ist das Menü, wenn ich z. B. was verkaufe. Nach einer Tour hat man nun mal verdammt viel dabei, ihr kennt das. 80% davon wird in der Regel verkauft.
> Ich scrolle also herunter zu den Granatenmods, klicke auf einen zum Verkauf.
> Dann springt das ganze Menü wieder gaaanz noc



Du kannst im Menü die Waffen mit einem  Stern oder einem rotem X markieren.
Das X ist dafür da das du am Automaten alle Gegenstände die mit einem X markiert sind, mit einem Klick verkaufen kannst. 

Ich Sammle immer alles auf und was ich nicht brauche markiere ich mit einem X 

Wenn du dann am Automaten stehst einfach mit der Entfernen Taste alles auf einem  Schlag verkaufen 
Oder mit Rechts Klick im Verkaufen Menü und 
"Sell Junk" auswählen. 

Waffen die mit einem Stern markiert sind
können nicht Verkauft werden.
So sparrt man sich das Zurückkaufen wenn man sich mal verklickt hat.

Um die Gegenstände entsprechend zu markieren
Einfach im Menü mit der Maus an den Rechten Rand von Bild des jeweiligen Items fahren  und den Stern oder das X auswählen.

Rechts Oben / Stern 
Rechts Unten / X

Wenn man den Stern oder das X wieder weghaben will einfach wieder anklicken und 
das Symbol ist wieder weg


So kann man sich einiges an Zeit sparen


----------



## godfather22 (1. Oktober 2012)

hat jmd, der auch so um lv 16 ist lust mit mir zu spielen? keiner meiner Freunde zockt das aber es soll ja stärkere Waffen geben, wenn man koop spielt


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

momentan will ich ersmal das spiel alleine genießen

wenn ich ersmal die missionen etc genoßen habe
werde ich mich in den sozialen koop modus begeben


----------



## godfather22 (1. Oktober 2012)

kann ich das so oft im gleichen schwierigkeitsmodus spielen, wie ich will oder wird das immer schwerer?


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Oktober 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:


> kann ich das so oft im gleichen schwierigkeitsmodus spielen, wie ich will oder wird das immer schwerer?


 
Wenn du das Spiel mit dem gleichen Charackter nochmal zocken willst, wird es schwieriger.


----------



## godfather22 (1. Oktober 2012)

ok
 ty


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn du das Spiel mit dem gleichen Charackter nochmal zocken willst, wird es schwieriger.



so soll es ein


----------



## godfather22 (1. Oktober 2012)

also ist es gewissermaßen wie in diablo3?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (1. Oktober 2012)

@godfather22

wie heisst du denn in steam? können wir morgen abend mal ne runde daddeln.


----------



## godfather22 (1. Oktober 2012)

gerne mein Steam-Name ist Nero. Bin krank hab also viel zeit zum daddeln ^^ kannst mich ja adden

Erbsensuppe ^^ 
hammer Name


----------



## Unleashed (2. Oktober 2012)

Jop, suche auch vllt Leute mit den noch spielen kann, hab es einmal durch mitn Kumpel und joa, möchte es gerne mitn 2. Charatker durchspielen.


----------



## Ion (2. Oktober 2012)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Du kannst im Menü die Waffen mit einem  Stern oder einem rotem X markieren.
> Das X ist dafür da das du am Automaten alle Gegenstände die mit einem X markiert sind, mit einem Klick verkaufen kannst.
> 
> So kann man sich einiges an Zeit sparen


 
Wo du recht hast 
Aber das ist ein neues Feature was man ja nicht verwenden muss, durch diese automatische Anordnung wird man aber eigentlich dazu gezwungen. 
Ich plane ohnehin das Spiel noch einmal von vorne zu beginnen, diesmal mit Zero oder wie er heißt (dieser Assassine)
Vielleicht finde ich ja dann auch eine Orange Waffe


----------



## Heretic (2. Oktober 2012)

Hey, 

Ich hätte mal ne Problem vilt könnte mir einer Helfen ?

Hab mir kürzlich Boderlands 2 gekauft. 
Am Wochenende hatte ich dann auch mal schön zeit zu zocken. Nachher hab ich mich von lvl 9 auf 19 Hochgepuscht.

Nun wollte ich Sonntag abend nochmal kurz ne paar min spielen aber Steam verweigerte mir erstmal das Anspieln aus dem Grund , dass es Probleme beim Spielstand gäbe.

Somit bot Steam mir an Die PC Daten zu nutzen oder Daten aus der Cloud zu nehmen. Welche nicht unterschiedlich sind.
Praktischerweise sagte mir Stream das die Daten beide von Sonntag waren. Hahaha...

Da ich dachte das es mitlerweile es nur noch so ist (Zocke kaum Steam games) , dass nichts mehr aufn Pc gespeichert wird klickte ich vertrauenswürdig auf Clouddaten laden. Steam läd ja schließlich auch ständig die daten hoch.

Ja herausgestellt hat sich dann , dass ich jetzt wieder auf lvl 9 bin -.- Richtig geil.

Gibt es noch irgendwie eine Chance an die alten Stände des PC zu kommen? Die waren ja höchstwahrscheinlich richtig nur Steam hatse nicht hochgeladen -.-

MfG Heretic


----------



## MonKAY (2. Oktober 2012)

Gibt keine Möglichkeit, außer du hast ein Backup deiner Eigenen Dateien zum Zeitpunkt als du Borderlands zum letzten mal beendet hast und dort Level 19 warst.
Steam hat deine Savegames in den eigenen Dateien überschrieben. Ist mir auch passiert und ich war von 18 auf 1 runtergestuft worden.


----------



## constantinosand (2. Oktober 2012)

ich kenn diese problem, wenn man noch nich weiss, wer beim synchronisieren master und wer slave is


----------



## Heretic (2. Oktober 2012)

Wasn mist ey. 
Ist bestimmt echt schwer mal ne kurzen code zu schreiben der einem das genauer anzeigt -.- selbst windows gibt mehr infos.
Leider schade obwohl steam mitlerweile genug erfahrung haben sollte.. nadann zock ich mich nocheinmal hoch :-I


----------



## constantinosand (2. Oktober 2012)

wieso machts ihr alle sone hektik mit dem leveln
die gegner sind doch alle dem level entsprechend schwer

also ich finde das spiel ziemlich gechillt

die naturgeräusche sind sehr gelungen
und manche spiel als auch videosequenzen schauen verwechselnd realischtisch aus
und von der tiefenschärfe bin ich immernoch voll begeistert

stell mir vor wie borderlands2 mit crysis2grafik ausschauen würde


----------



## Ion (2. Oktober 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Wasn mist ey.
> Ist bestimmt echt schwer mal ne kurzen code zu schreiben der einem das genauer anzeigt -.- selbst windows gibt mehr infos.
> Leider schade obwohl steam mitlerweile genug erfahrung haben sollte.. nadann zock ich mich nocheinmal hoch :-I


 
Kleiner Tipp, du kannst diese Funktion mit der Cloud auch ausschalten, ich hatte damit nämlich auch schon mal richtig Stress gehabt. 
Jetzt, nach der Abschaltung, läuft alles wie gehabt. Frage mich eh wozu ich ne Cloud brauche für sowas (gerade nervig bei DSL Light, der Upload ist sau lahm und mancher Spielstand gefühlt sehr groß)


----------



## constantinosand (2. Oktober 2012)

was soll cloud bringen
spielstände sind doch nich essentiell


----------



## Ion (2. Oktober 2012)

Ne Cloud macht für mich nur Sinn, wenn ich an verschiedenen Orten der Welt auf meinen Spielstand zugreifen will. 
Ich zocke in der Regel aber nur zuhause, da dort nun mal der PC steht. Ergo macht die Cloud zumindest für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## constantinosand (2. Oktober 2012)

sehr folgerichtig


----------



## godfather22 (2. Oktober 2012)

cloud, wie in Diablo3 finde ich gut aber da hat man auch wieder den onlinezwang... wo liegen denn die gespeicherten daten aufm pc? jetzt wo ich das so höre sollte ich vielleicht meinen lv19 gunzerker auch mal sichern^^


----------



## Ion (2. Oktober 2012)

Klicke auf Start und auf Dokumente
Dort im Ordner "My Games" ist der Borderlands 2 Ordner
Darin befinden sich u. a. die Saves


----------



## godfather22 (2. Oktober 2012)

ok danke


----------



## constantinosand (2. Oktober 2012)

wie kann man diesen ordner dauerhaft verschieben?
momentan hab ich den bei dokumente auf invisible gestellt


----------



## Ion (2. Oktober 2012)

Dauerhaft verschieben geht nicht, Windows legt diesen Ordner dort automatisch an. Du kannst also höchstens täglich (mit einem Tool z. B.) eine Sicherung erstellen 
Oder Cloud eben, wie jeder mag


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab seit Kurzem folgendes Problem:



Spoiler



Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    Borderlands2.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    1.0.35.4707
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    50629987
  Fehlermodulname:    KERNELBASE.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:    6.1.7601.17651
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    4e211319
  Ausnahmecode:    00000001
  Ausnahmeoffset:    0000b9bc
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:    af34
  Zusatzinformation 2:    af344f2091f001cf2e56eb4125c87728
  Zusatzinformation 3:    efec
  Zusatzinformation 4:    efec6a84e2f00ff6a634c653348e7433

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7-Datenschutzbestimmungen - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt



Hat Jemand das selbe Problem? Hab das Spiel bestimmt schon drei, vier mal deinstalliert -.-


----------



## Ion (2. Oktober 2012)

Das hatte ich auch mal. Dann habe ich die Physx Treiber neu installiert und es lief


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Oktober 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mal. Dann habe ich die Physx Treiber neu installiert und es lief


 
Das hab Ich auch schon versucht, aber es hat leider nicht geklappt^^  Naja, Ich setz demnächst eh mein Sys neu auf, dann kommen eh alle Treiber runter und Ich hoffe, dass es dann wieder funzt^^


----------



## Jackie78 (2. Oktober 2012)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Wer hat sich denn bitte dieses Spawn/Speichersystem ausgedacht?
> Wenn der Endboss nicht liegt und das Spiel mal für 10 Minuten ausmacht, steht man wieder am Anfang des Levels? Jaja klar is bei "Rollenspielen" so, aber hey das geht sowas von gar nicht!
> Schade ums Geld, aber so spiel ich das nicht.


 
Absolute Zustimmung, das Spiel gefällt mir ansich gut, aber dieses Checkpoint-System geht mal gar nicht. Das ist übrigens auch absolut unüblich für Rollenspiele, jedenfalls für diejenigen, die ich sonst so spiele:  Skyrim, Oblivion, Fallout, die Gothic-Reihe, und eine ganze Menge  Spiele mehr funktionieren hervorragend auch ohne diesen  Rücksetzpunktequatsch, und machen mir dadurch viel mehr Spaß.

Kann es sein, dass es früher für PC Spiele selbstverständlich war, dass sie über ein anständiges Speichersystem verfügen, das aber in letzter Zeit von immer mehr Spieleentwicklern total verwässert wird? Ist zumindest mein Eindruck 
Wie gesagt, ich finde Borderlands ansich nett, habe aber aufgehört es zu spielen,  und zwar einzig und allein aus dem Grund, weil man eben nicht überall  speichern kannhttp://www.computerbase.de/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Oktober 2012)

@*Jackie78*
Fremde Smileys lassen sich so nicht einbinden. Du mußt es schon da runter und hier hochladen, damit sowas funktioniert: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## XeonB (3. Oktober 2012)

Sickpuppy schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat sich denn bitte dieses Spawn/Speichersystem ausgedacht?
> Wenn der Endboss nicht liegt und das Spiel mal für 10 Minuten ausmacht, steht man wieder am Anfang des Levels? Jaja klar is bei "Rollenspielen" so, aber hey das geht sowas von gar nicht!
> Schade ums Geld, aber so spiel ich das nicht.



Also ist es normal, dass man wenn man weiterspielt immer am "Reisepunkt" rauskommt, den ganzen Weg laufenmuss und die Gegner wieder da sind? Es sind zwar auch die Kisten wieder voll aber in Southern shelf beginnt man immer bei hammerlock - bitte entschuldigt, wenn die Namen nicht ganz stimmen - oder ein Bug?
Danke


----------



## Ion (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja das ist normal, leider. Selbst alle Bosse spawnen wieder neu
Schon bissl komisch, aber die droppen zumindest immer gute Waffen


----------



## Sinister213 (4. Oktober 2012)

Wer will kann mich auch bei Steam adde

SugoiShini


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Oktober 2012)

Das Speichersystem ist wirklich unverständlich. Bleibe ich im Spiel und sterbe, spawne ich am nächstgelegenen Spawnpunkt. Beende ich das Spiel jedoch und starte es neu, spawne ich an einer Art "Levelanfangspunkt". Frage mich, wo das Problem liegt, immer am letzten Spawnpunkt zu starten?
Das Spiel macht Laune, und macht für mich alles etwas runder als der erste Teil. Die PhusX-Effekte mag ich auch nicht mehr missen .
MfG

P.S.: 10000 Dollar und nichts sinnvolles zu kaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Heretic (4. Oktober 2012)

Was ich hasse ist das man nachträglich noch sterben kann. Du wirst von Feuer oder so getroffen und killst parralel den letzen jetzt biste aufe Knie ....ja .. und darfst schön runterzählen.

Deswegen hab ich mitlerweile schon 13000 Dollar verloren wegen dem mist.
Warum ???? Ich schecke es net. Oder das manchmal der Balken hammer schnell leer geht ???

Auf der anderen Seite kommt man mit dem Speichersystem aber eigendlich klar ... Ich weis nicht wo das Problem ist. Wenn ihr endgültig sterbt. Wo sollt ihr den sonst Respawnen ? Ich find das eigendlich sehr Stylisch gelöst und super in das gesamtkonzept integriet.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Oktober 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Das Speichersystem ist wirklich unverständlich. Bleibe ich im Spiel und sterbe, spawne ich am nächstgelegenen Spawnpunkt. Beende ich das Spiel jedoch und starte es neu, spawne ich an einer Art "Levelanfangspunkt". Frage mich, wo das Problem liegt, immer am letzten Spawnpunkt zu starten?
> Das Spiel macht Laune, und macht für mich alles etwas runder als der erste Teil. Die PhusX-Effekte mag ich auch nicht mehr missen .
> MfG
> 
> ...



Vielleicht gibt es in den Ini-Dateien ja einen Hebel, wo man das ändern kann  Müsste doch möglich sein.


----------



## Shmendrick (5. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt wieder Goldene Schlüßel für lau,hier die Zeiten wann sie kommen.Erster Code sollte in ca. 1 1/2 Std kommen.

Specifically, we'll be posting codes on 10/5 at 6PM and 11PM CT and on 10/6 at 5AM, 11AM and 3PM CT.                   

Links zum nachschauen:

https://twitter.com/DuvalMagic
Gearbox Software Support : General Information


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. Oktober 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es in den Ini-Dateien ja einen Hebel, wo man das ändern kann  Müsste doch möglich sein.


 Gute Idee, hatte noch keine Zeit zu suchen....
MfG


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. Oktober 2012)

So, ich habe Borderlands 2 jetzt durchgespielt und bin lvl 50.
Habe aber immer noch nix brauchbare gefunden , bis jetzt habe ich nur 3 Sniper gefunden die brauchbar waren, und halt Granaten Mods. Aber an Waffen habe ich sonst nix brauchbares gefunden, und im ganzen Spiel hatte ich keine gute Combat Rifle gefunden. 

Der Endgegner vom Spiel hatte schon einen ganzen Haufen an Zeug gedroppt, da ich schon lvl 50 war, war das Zeug unbrauchbar weil es alles lvl 30 war . Naja wenigstens etwa Eridium mehr nicht. 

Für die die es Interesiert, mit Cheat Engine kann man sich Geld und lvl cheaten.


----------



## constantinosand (6. Oktober 2012)

bitte nich die story verraten - spoiler


----------



## PrincePaul (6. Oktober 2012)

@Himmelskrieger: hast du schon diesen ÜBER Endgegner platt gemacht der wohl angeblich so gut wie unbesiegbar ist ???

also ich weiß nicht obs den überhaupt gibt aber es gab mal ne News bei PCGames darüber


----------



## Shmendrick (6. Oktober 2012)

Ja Waffen is so ne Sache,ich steht regelmäßig bei Moxxi amd Automaten und Spiele,was auch geht ist Moxxi trin kgeld zu geben,solange bis voll dann gibt sie einem eine Waffe,funktioniert täglich 1 mal.

Aso nebenbei,ich hab 2 Gunzerker und 1 Assasin TremorMod vom lvl 50 Obermotz ich such das Neogenator Schild als lvl 50.Könnt euch ja hier melden oder mich in Steam anhauen unter Kingkong bzw unity01


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (6. Oktober 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe Borderlands 2 jetzt durchgespielt und bin lvl 50.
> 
> Der Endgegner vom Spiel hatte schon einen ganzen Haufen an Zeug gedroppt, da ich schon lvl 50 war, war das Zeug unbrauchbar weil es alles lvl 30 war . Naja wenigstens etwa Eridium mehr nicht.
> 
> Für die die es Interesiert, mit Cheat Engine kann man sich Geld und lvl cheaten.



Wie wärs mal ohne Cheats zu spielen und das Spiel noch einmal im Zusatzmodus zu beenden.
Und wofür Geld ercheaten lol 

Da droppt  der Endboss dann auch lvl 50 Items.


Hatte mich schon gewundert lvl 50, Spiel durchgespielt und der Boss droppt nur lvl 30 Sachen.

Ohne Cheats wäre dir dann auch aufgefallen das du beim ersten Durchgang das Spiel auf ca. lvl 36 beendest um dann im Zweitem Durchgang 
bis lvl 50 spielen musst


----------



## PrincePaul (6. Oktober 2012)

ja das hat mich auch stutzig gemacht ich bin schon auf 30 und habs noch nicht durch und bei mir werden schon teilweise waffen gedroppt die ich erst später benutzten kann ...
hatte auch schon ein bug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wäre so geil 

die werte stimmen bloß leider nicht


----------



## Shmendrick (6. Oktober 2012)

Neue keys da,3 std gültig.

https://twitter.com/GearboxSoftware


----------



## XeonB (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi 
wann werden eigentlich die 2 anderen waffenslots freigeschaltet und kann man seinen Rucksack vergrößern und kann man eigentlich überflüssiges Inventar fallen lassen?

Danke


----------



## PrincePaul (6. Oktober 2012)

ja du kannst aufm Schwarzmarkt dir für Iridium Rucksackslots kaufen
und ja du kannst auch Gegenstände fallen lassen einfach rechts klick drauf und dann gibts da sowas wie wegschmeißen


----------



## Sebastian1980 (6. Oktober 2012)

die anderen slots werden im spielverlauf freigeschaltet, rucksackvergrösserung bekommt man gegen eridium in sanctuary vom schwarzmarkthändler und überflüssiges im inventar wird man mit "q" los.


----------



## XeonB (6. Oktober 2012)

danke


----------



## Banane5 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi, habe auch Borderlands 2 in der Vorbesteller-Version. Meine Frage dazu: Habe ich bei jedem neuen Spielstand den goldenen Schlüssel und ein Gearbox Waffen Pack, oder nur bei dem ersten, den ich erstelle?
MfG banane5


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (7. Oktober 2012)

Banane5 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, habe auch Borderlands 2 in der Vorbesteller-Version. Meine Frage dazu: Habe ich bei jedem neuen Spielstand den goldenen Schlüssel und ein Gearbox Waffen Pack, oder nur bei dem ersten, den ich erstelle?
> MfG banane5



Die Gearbox Waffen bekommt jeder Charakter.
Der Goldene Schlüssel gilt übergreifend für alle
Spielstände 

Wenn du also mit Spielstand 1 den Schlüssel benutzt  hat Spielstand 2, 3, 4 ........
auch kein Schlüssel mehr 

Gibt auch keinen neuen wenn du ein neuen 
Spielstand erstellst


----------



## Banane5 (7. Oktober 2012)

Also, wenn ich in Spielstand 1 mit dem Berserker anfange bekomme ich eine goldene Waffe. Wenn ich Spielstand 2 auhc wieder mit dem Berserker starte bekomme ich keine weitere goldene? Wenn ich aber mit dem Commander/Sirene/Assassine starten würde (Spielstand 2) bekomme ich nochmal eine goldene?


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (7. Oktober 2012)

Pro Spielstand bekommt man zum Start 4 Gearbox Waffen, die Klasse spielt da keine Rolle.
Wenn du 2 Sirenen haben willst bekommen diese 
beide beim Start die Waffen

Nur Goldwaffen sind das keine.
Die Gearbox Waffen sind ganz normale Weiße Waffen die Spätestens nach 30 min nichts mehr bringen.
Sie sollen halt nur den Start was erleichtern

€:
Der Satz:
Gibt auch keinen neuen wenn du ein neuen
Spielstand erstellst

War auf den Schlüssel bezogen nicht auf die Waffen


----------



## Rizzard (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit diesen Schrotflinten?

Ist eine Waffe mit 20x5 Schaden genau so effektiv wie 25x4?

Ich finde auch öfters Waffen, die im Lvl viel höher sind, und mir trotzdem wesentlich schlechter vorkommen, wie die alte Waffe welche 5 Lvl darunter liegt?


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Oktober 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit diesen Schrotflinten?
> 
> Ist eine Waffe mit 20x5 Schaden genau so effektiv wie 25x4?
> 
> Ich finde auch öfters Waffen, die im Lvl viel höher sind, und mir trotzdem wesentlich schlechter vorkommen, wie die alte Waffe welche 5 Lvl darunter liegt?


 
Ja, 20 x 5 sollte genauso effektiv sein wie 25 x 4. Die eine verschießt eben nur mehr Projektile, die dafür aber schwächer sind. 

Was das Level angeht, so muss man alle Eigenschaften einbeziehen, sprich Schaden, Feuerrate, Elementarschaden, Genauigkeit, Magazingröße. Da kann es dann schon mal sein, dass eine eigentlich stärkere Waffe ein geringeres Level besitzt, wie eine Waffe mit höherem Level.


----------



## XeonB (7. Oktober 2012)

Im pc Games Artikel steht, dass man die Talentpunkte umkompliziert umverteilen könne. Wie geht das? Ich dachte einmal einen skill-Punkt vergeben immer vergeben? Oder können die Punkte je nach Situation immer neu umverteilt werden?


----------



## Jahai (7. Oktober 2012)

XeonB schrieb:
			
		

> Im pc Games Artikel steht, dass man die Talentpunkte umkompliziert umverteilen könne. Wie geht das? Ich dachte einmal einen skill-Punkt vergeben immer vergeben? Oder können die Punkte je nach Situation immer neu umverteilt werden?



Soweit ich weiß kannst du an so einem Automaten alle Punkte wieder aufheben lassen und dann neuverteilen, einfach so neuverteilen geht also nicht


----------



## Ion (8. Oktober 2012)

@xeonB
Einfach an einen Computer gehen der den Skin anpasst, an diesen kannst du deine Skillpunkte zurücksetzen


----------



## Fexzz (8. Oktober 2012)

So, bin seit paar Tagen Level 50 nun, hab schon ein wenig gefarmt und joa. Also das "Endgame" von BOrderlands 2 (wenn man es denn so nennen darf) ist total beschissen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, bis Level 50 hat das Spiel echt verdammt viel Spaß gemacht, die Quests waren der Hammer, die Dialoge und das Voice-Acting teilweise war köstlich.

Aber auf 50 ist das Spiel wirklich nurnoch Mist. Ich spiele als Assassin mit einem GUnzerker zusammen und wir werden quasi nur geone-hitted. Normale Roboter fallen teilweise nach 750k Crits noch nicht um aber schießen 3 Projektile auf mich und ich lieg tot am Boden. (Bei 50k Schild und 40k HP.)

Die ganze Skalierung etc wirkt auf mich einfach, als hätte Gearbox nur noch große Zahlen haben wollen.

Naja egal, ich warte nun bis zum Mechromancer. Der Weg war das Ziel und der Weg hat verdammt nochmal sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## XeonB (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi
habe eine Version mit peemiumclub gekauft (steht jedenfalls drauf). Wie merk ich denn, dänisch die auch habe? Sollten ja nach Anleitung direkt heruntergeladen werden, aber ich hab da nichts gemerkt.
Musste auch keinen Code eingeben (der  auf dem Zettel in der Box steht)
Muss ich mich irgendwo noch anmelden?
Oder wie geht das?


----------



## MfDoom (8. Oktober 2012)

Den Code vom Zettel musst du bei Steam eingeben


----------



## XeonB (8. Oktober 2012)

Echt doof aber wo da und wie?

Dankeschön

Edit:
Hätte man das Spiel schon mildem Code aktivieren müssen? Ich hab nicht den Code vom Flyer sondern von der HandbuchRückseite eingegeben. Kann man es trotzdem noch aktivieren?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. Oktober 2012)

du spielst doch schon, demnach hast du das spiel auch aktiviert. wenn als beilage noch nen shiftcode dabei war, den kannst du im hauptmenü eingeben. dafür gibts nen goldenen schlüssel für die beutetruhe in sanctuary.


----------



## XeonB (8. Oktober 2012)

hab's herausgefunden. Man muss in Team unter Spiele und einen Inhalt aktivieren den Code eingeben und dann funzt es.


----------



## constantinosand (8. Oktober 2012)

ich weiss nich wieso aber ich find kein _txaa_ in borderlands2
ich finde lediglich _fxaa_ in den grafik einstellungen

obwohl in der pcgh 10/2012 im nvidia artikel explizit steht, dass
borderlands2 _txaa_ unterstützt


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> ich weiss nich wieso aber ich find kein _txaa_ in borderlands2
> ich finde lediglich _fxaa_ in den grafik einstellungen
> 
> obwohl in der pcgh 10/2012 im nvidia artikel explizit steht, dass
> borderlands2 _txaa_ unterstützt


 Dann sollte da auch stehen, ob es im Spiel, oder wahrscheinlicher, im Treiber eingestellt werden muß.
MfG


----------



## constantinosand (8. Oktober 2012)

habts ihr direkt im bl2 grafik einstellungs menü den unterpunkt _txaa_?


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Oktober 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Dann sollte da auch stehen, ob es im Spiel, oder wahrscheinlicher, im Treiber eingestellt werden muß.
> MfG


 
Wenn überhaupt, dann höchstens im Treiber oder im nvidia-Inspector via Profil. Im Spiel selbst kann man nur FXAA einstellen. Aber SGSSAA geht ja auch via Profil im nvidia-Inspector.

Abgesehen davon würde Ich auf TXAA eher verzichten, da es das Bild einfach zu sehr verwischt.

@Constantino: Bist du dir sicher, dass du dich da nicht verlesen hast? Steht da nicht eher sowas wie :"Borderlands 2 unterstützt kein TXAA, dafür FXAA"?
TXAA funktioniert afaik bislang nur in The Secret World.


----------



## constantinosand (8. Oktober 2012)

hab den artikel grad nochmal gelesen
und hab mich eben verwundert, da bl2 kein txaa auflistet

im nvidia treiber find ich
fxaa
msaa
ssaa
csaa

kein txaa
kein sgssaa


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> hab den artikel grad nochmal gelesen
> und hab mich eben verwundert, da bl2 kein txaa auflistet
> 
> im nvidia treiber find ich
> ...



SGSSAA musst du im nVidia-Inspector einstellen.


----------



## PrincePaul (9. Oktober 2012)

hat schon jemand von euch die neue Klasse ausprobiert ?

Laut PCGH ist die ja schon heute verfügbar:

Borderlands 2: Mechromancer-DLC erscheint bereits heute


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. Oktober 2012)

Für den PC warcheinlich ab 19h, zur Steam Update Zeit.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Oktober 2012)

und ich idiot konnts mal wieder nicht abwarten und hab statt premium die normale version gekauft...



Spoiler



kauf ich eben gleich den season pass.


----------



## Jahai (9. Oktober 2012)

Habe das Game jetzt auch auf dem normalen Modus durch und es dabei mit Stufe 40 abgeschlossen. Ich habe alle optionalen Quests gemacht die ich finden konnte und war somit immer ein paar Level höher als in der Story eigentlich vorgesehen und trotzdem gab es stellen an denen ich fast verzweifelt bin :O
Der Endgegner hingegen ging runter wie nichts und stand nach dem ersten kill sogar schon auf farmstatus. Nach ein paar Runs sieht die Ausrüstung jetzt auch richtig ordentlich aus und er stoppt ja Eridium wie Sand am Meer :O
Desweiteren muss ich sagen dass ich in letzter zeit selten ein Spiel gespielt habe welches mich so gefesselt hat wie borderlands 2, man mag ja sagen können dass die Grafik Geschmacksache ist, aber von Spielspaß allein im SP können sich viele spiele ne Scheibe abschneiden! Ich möchte erst gar nicht vom Koop beginnen 
Ich füge nachher auch noch ein Bild meiner monströsen Sniper-Waffe hinzu die ich bekommen habe 
Sämtliche Gegenstände die ich trage, außer dem Artefakt, sind aus Farmruns entstanden und beim Endboss gedroppt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. Oktober 2012)

Jahai schrieb:


> Habe das Game jetzt auch auf dem normalen Modus durch und es dabei mit Stufe 40 abgeschlossen. Ich habe alle optionalen Quests gemacht die ich finden konnte und war somit immer ein paar Level höher als in der Story eigentlich vorgesehen und trotzdem gab es stellen an denen ich fast verzweifelt bin :O
> Der Endgegner hingegen ging runter wie nichts und stand nach dem ersten kill sogar schon auf farmstatus. Nach ein paar Runs sieht die Ausrüstung jetzt auch richtig ordentlich aus und er stoppt ja Eridium wie Sand am Meer :O
> Desweiteren muss ich sagen dass ich in letzter zeit selten ein Spiel gespielt habe welches mich so gefesselt hat wie borderlands 2, man mag ja sagen können dass die Grafik Geschmacksache ist, aber von Spielspaß allein im SP können sich viele spiele ne Scheibe abschneiden! Ich möchte erst gar nicht vom Koop beginnen
> Ich füge nachher auch noch ein Bild meiner monströsen Sniper-Waffe hinzu die ich bekommen habe
> Sämtliche Gegenstände die ich trage, außer dem Artefakt, sind aus Farmruns entstanden und beim Endboss gedroppt.


 
Und wie fandest du Theramorphos?
Hier hast noch ein Bild von ihn: Steam Community :: Screenshot :: Der Unmögliche Gegner in Borderlands 2!

Zum farmen her ist der perfekt!, aber sehr sehr hart.


----------



## Jahai (9. Oktober 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie fandest du Theramorphos?
> Hier hast noch ein Bild von ihn: Steam Community :: Screenshot :: Der Unmögliche Gegner in Borderlands 2!
> 
> Zum farmen her ist der perfekt!, aber sehr sehr hart.



Edit: habe den noch gar nicht gesehen :O 
Hatte es verwechselt :S

Aber zum Farmen finde ich persönlich den Endgegner am besten, er geht recht schnell und droppt dafür ohne Ende! 
Hab bisher nur den normalen Modus gespielt deswegen ist er auch nur lvl 36 und ch hatte mich vertan, die Sniper ist aus der Truhe 
Ich glaube ich mache mal ein paar Screenshots und nen Video von meinem Farmrun


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. Oktober 2012)

Also der Endgegner hat bis auf Eridium nix für mich gedroppt, hab immer noch keine gute Combat Rifle 
Hab mir mit einen Trainer mal 99 Golden Keys geholt/Unbegrenzt, und mal eine stunde die Kiste geöffnet, aber es kam nie eine raus. 
Glaube langsam es gibt einfach keine. 

Aber der Classmod von Theramorphos ist schon geil .
Mit 50k+50k Leben+Schild , 10k Waffenschaden+~100% durch Boni durchzurennen ist schon geil 

Aber meine ~20k Schaden pro Kugel sind für Theramorphus wenig. Und meine beiden Sentrys samt Atombomben helfen auch nicht so viel.


----------



## Jahai (9. Oktober 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Endgegner hat bis auf Eridium nix für mich gedroppt, hab immer noch keine gute Combat Rifle
> Hab mir mit einen Trainer mal 99 Golden Keys geholt/Unbegrenzt, und mal eine stunde die Kiste geöffnet, aber es kam nie eine raus.
> Glaube langsam es gibt einfach keine.
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte ein Gewehr und ne Sniper drin und beide ausgerüstet 

Drehe gerade das Video und schreibe vom Handy sonst würde ch gleich Screenshots hochladen 

Echt, das droppt der? :O ist ja mal krank! Auch im normalen Modus?

Ok habe mir mal gerade ein Video zu dem angeguckt und muss sagen ich habe den verwechselt :S 
Den aus dem Video habe ich noch nie gesehen :O
Gibt's denn im normalen Modus überhaupt??


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Oktober 2012)

Den gibt es im normalen Modus auch, hab ihm im 2. Spielverlauf noch nicht geschafft.
Die (neben)Mission bekommt man nach ende der Story.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. Oktober 2012)

sauber, story durch, nachdem ich (lvl. 27, lange nicht am ende) einem spiel (lvl. 31) beigetreten bin um ein wenig mit fremden zu daddeln und lande nichtsahnend auf der map, nur sekunden bevor der endgegner erledigt wurde.
so macht das keinen spass...


----------



## constantinosand (10. Oktober 2012)

deswegen will ich das spiel auch ersaml selbst spielen
und dann das spiele mittels multiplayer erweitern
außer es findet sich am rande des universums jemand der genauso gechillt durchs spiel ballert wie ich


----------



## Vaykir (10. Oktober 2012)

Oh gott... hat mal einer Teramorphous gemacht?
ich bekomm den einfach nicht klein, geschweige denn verwundet. ich verrecke schon nach 2 schlägen (komischerweise kann der kollege durch die steine schlagen. dahinter verstecken bringt also nix  )
schaden sollte ich eigl genug machen (sniper mit 28k und smg mit 7,2k). hab 45k schilde und 100k life -.-


----------



## Shmendrick (10. Oktober 2012)

@Vaykir wenn du runter springst lauf mal rechts vom eingang aus da ist ein kleiner stein da kannste dich gut schützen,und benutz ne Pistole mit Explosions Schaden.Granaten mit Säure Schaden und HP Entzug.


----------



## Fexzz (11. Oktober 2012)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> @Vaykir wenn du runter springst lauf mal rechts vom eingang aus da ist ein kleiner stein da kannste dich gut schützen,und benutz ne Pistole mit Explosions Schaden.Granaten mit Säure Schaden und HP Entzug.


 
Das ist ne ziemlich lahme Stelle, da man dort garnicht getroffen werden kann. Wenn man ihn besiegt, dann sollte mans schon so machen, dass man das da nicht abused 

Terramorphus droppt eh nicht gut, die Class Mod von ihm ist zumindest für nen Sniper-Assassin nicht gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Oktober 2012)

Habs jetzt auf diese weise gemacht:
The bee farmen und volle breitseite in die augen ballern. Musstr zwar exploiden, aber da bin ich grundsätzlich schmerzfrei. Der hoden dropt ja eh nur mist ^^


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (11. Oktober 2012)

Moinchen zusammen, ich spiele erstmal solo und bin gerade beim zweiten durchgang bei mit Firehawk fertsch.
Ich spiele Zero Cunning bzw Melee (je nach lust) und nun zu meiner frage, gibt es einen weg wie man solo schnell auf level 50 kommt?
Ich bin gerade 37 und wie gesagt mit Firehawk fertig, die Tina methode will ich nicht nutzen da ich auf andere angewiesen bin. 
einfach nur powerleveln auf lvl 50 und dann alle Quests nach und nach geniessen.

Danke für eure tips und hilfe


----------



## Vaykir (11. Oktober 2012)

Ganz normal questen. Fand ich am schnellsten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich zocke es heute Abend mit einem Kumpel - wie funktioniert das dann mit Loot, XP und Equipment beim Missionsabschluss?


----------



## Fexzz (11. Oktober 2012)

The Bee ist sowieso total overpowered =D Hab ne Shotgun mit 18x 5940, 15er Magazin, verbraucht nur 3 Schuss und schießt soschnell ich den Trigger drücken kann. Damit gehen locker 1 Mio DPS


----------



## Vaykir (11. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zocke es heute Abend mit einem Kumpel - wie funktioniert das dann mit Loot, XP und Equipment beim Missionsabschluss?



Loot bekommt der, der schneller ist.
XP werden, genau wie aufgehobene munition, 50:50 geteilt.
Questbelohnung kann jeder selber wählen. Derjenige der nicht abgibt muss nach abgabe sein questlog öffnen und kann dann seine belohnung wählen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Oktober 2012)

Ah, super - danke


----------



## Vaykir (11. Oktober 2012)

Boar wie oft man gegen Ende von "Wahrer-Kammerjäger" verreckt... is ja zum brechen.


----------



## constantinosand (11. Oktober 2012)

anfangs wollte ich, und so hab ich auch die verteiling der skills ausgeführt, mit zwei schnellen miniguns spielen
doch dann hab ich gemerkt, dass die sniper mittles kritischen headshots effizienter als auch mehr spaß sowie herausforderung bietet
hab auch gleichzeitig eine goldene sniper, die is zwar nich die Allerbeste, doch sie is golden

ich bin stets immernoch von der tiefenschärfe als auch von der positionsabhängigen als auch realistischen audiowahrnemhmung begeistert
die sequenzen als auch teile im spiel schauen heftig dreidimensional aus, ein hoch auf die moderne grafik

apropos grafik, der artikel in der pcgh 11/2012 bezüglich der unreal4 engine und directx11 lässt zukünftige freude aufkommen
schade, dass bl2 nich so realistisch is, doch is das gameplay unvergleichbar gut


----------



## Shmendrick (14. Oktober 2012)

Urg hab grad mit meiner lvl 40 Mechromancer den lieben Vogel Bloodwing gelegt(aso auf Vault Hunter Modus),Obwohl ich wußte wies ging,von meinem Run mit meinem Sniper wars doch echt übel.Die Tante lädt so langsam nach und rennen kann die auch net grad schnell,war echt ne nervige Sache,brauchte glaube 7 oder 8 Anläufe um den Kackvogel zu legen.

Da ich grad kein Plan hab wie das mim Spoiler hier funzt

Attackiert im Vault Modus Bloodwing erst mal ohne euren Robot,wenn ihr so 10-15% weghabt,holt den Robot.Da dann auch langsam die Hunde kommen,knallt die Hunde ab damit eurer Robot immer die 5 Sek. Boni hat,sollte man geskillt haben.Töte die Hunde so schnell wies geht damit euer Robot wieder auf Bloodwing losgeht.Aso ihr solltet den Linken Baum eigentlich soweit skillen das ihr euer Schild auf euern Robot Kopiert,sonst Platzt der zu schnell weg bei Bloodwing.Ihr braucht auch Mods und Skills damit der Cooldown timer schnell runterläuft,ich mußte meinen Robot 2 mal rufen.Im normalen Modus einfach den Robot rufen der grillt Bloodwing weg


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (14. Oktober 2012)

Ist es nicht langweilig wenn Deathtrap alles alleine schafft?

Mal ne frage hat zufällig jemand die Law pistole auf level 50? Hab die quest eigentlich aufgehoben bis ich 50 bin aber gestern als ich mit nem kumpel gezoclt hab hat der die quest gestartet Während ich auf dem klo war.....


----------



## Shmendrick (14. Oktober 2012)

@Pleezfragme naja mach mal Bloodwing auf dem Vault Hunter Modus als lvl 40 ohne deinen Mech und ohne hacks Cheats was weiß ich und ohne Superwaffen bzw "gute Waffen" und sag mir dann mal ob du den ohne den mech so mal ohne Probs legst?

Der Mech is nun mal ausgelegt das den hauptschaden der Deathtrap macht.

Und zu den Bossen,Quest machen abgeben,Spiel neustarten hinrennen und ihn Plätten wenn er wieder Gespawnt ist,hat er nix gedroppt Speichern/Beenden neuladen.So mach ichs beim Bee Schild oder beim Warrior.


----------



## constantinosand (14. Oktober 2012)

die mg sniper is hammergeil, auch mit dem korrosionsschaden
vervollständigt durch eine hammer bazooka


----------



## iP Man (15. Oktober 2012)

bin level 9, wer hat bock mit mir zu zocken? bin neu und möchte alles erkundigen  nicht durch rushen.


----------



## constantinosand (15. Oktober 2012)

hab jetzt mein neues asus hs-1000w headset wireless usb
und der klang samt naturgeräusche is natürlich um _welten_ besser


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> hab jetzt mein neues asus hs-1000w headset wireless usb
> und der klang samt naturgeräusche is natürlich um _welten_ besser


 
Gegenüber was? Headsets sind allgemein immer überteuert und liefern einen schlechteren Sound, als ein vergleichbar teurer Kopfhörer. Hättest du dir lieber einen Superlux HD 681 samt Zalman Ansteckmikro gekauft.


----------



## constantinosand (15. Oktober 2012)

ich mein ein asus wireless headset mit super klnag und 35euro find ich gut
im vergleich zum meinen creative boxen

natürlich sind teure klnagwundermaschinen besser
ich bin vom asus headset sehr begeistert

*nachtrag*
unter welchem pfad sind denn die savegames aka speicherstände von bl2 gespeichert


----------



## Shmendrick (16. Oktober 2012)

Sind unter c/benutzer/name/eigene dokumente/mygames


----------



## M3talGuy (16. Oktober 2012)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> Sind unter c/benutzer/name/eigene dokumente/mygames


 
/Borderlans2/WillowGame/Savegames/Irgendeine Nummer/save000x


----------



## constantinosand (16. Oktober 2012)

danke


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (16. Oktober 2012)

Moin, hat schon jemand den neuen DLC für den PC?? Ich finde das im Steamshop nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Oktober 2012)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Moin, hat schon jemand den neuen DLC für den PC?? Ich finde das im Steamshop nicht.


 
Wenn du im Steam-Shop auf Top-Angebote klickst, müsstest du den DLC finden.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (16. Oktober 2012)

Borderlands 2 - Captain Scarlett and her Pirate's Booty on Steam


----------



## XeonB (16. Oktober 2012)

M3talGuy schrieb:
			
		

> /Borderlans2/WillowGame/Savegames/Irgendeine Nummer/save000x



bei mir steht da "savedata/Nummer/save 0001 mit aktuellem Datum und nur ein Spielstand.
Ich spiele online - sind da bei euch mehr?
Wenn ja wie stelle ich das ein?


----------



## Banane5 (16. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir den season pass gekauft und heute auch etwas runtergeladen. Aber wie kann ich das dlc jetzt spielen? 
Desweiteren noch eine Frage zu terramorphus: droppt der bei euch auch keine Orangen Waffen etc? Bekomme immer nur das eine Orange item, das er immer droppt. Dazu wenige lila Waffen und viele Grüne. (habe ihn bisher nur im normalen durchlauf töten können, da ich im kammerjäger Schwierigkeitsgrad noch nicht durch bin ( droppt terramorphus in diesem Modus eigentlich besser?))
Mfg banane5


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Oktober 2012)

@Banane5 einfach an der Schnellreisestation Oasis auswählen.

So wers wissen will,heut morgen um 2:05 hab ich den Leviathan gelegt.Leider gabs keine Orangenen Waffen,nur 2 Lila und der grün und Blau.Als Belohnung gabs nen Kopf und ne neue lvl 50 Gruppenmissi.

Ein Screen sieht etwas zu Hell aus,war im Moment als er Platt war und der Kontakt aufpoppte

Aso das ganze auf True vault Hunter Modus


----------



## constantinosand (17. Oktober 2012)

ich schaff den gefräßigen tresher nich, ca level 17
das wurmartige riesenmonster was wien maulwurf durch die erde wandert

hab schon grob 2000 bl2 währungseinheiten für raketen ausgegeben
so kanns nich weitergehn

hab ihr nen tip, wie man den wurm schneller besiegt
immerhin is der auch noch von einem dutzend maschinen umgeben

nebenbei, lädt sich das schild wieder auf
wenns einmal genaz zerstört is


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Oktober 2012)

Las mal die Raketen weg,benutz nen Säure oder Feuerwaffe und wenn du hast ne Schrootflinte,wenn du bei Moxxi Trinkgeld gibst bsi es nicht mehr geht gibt sie dir ne Waffe,kann ne Feuer oder Säure smg sein.


----------



## constantinosand (17. Oktober 2012)

wo und wer is moxxi


----------



## Robonator (17. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn ich finde das die Waffen von Moxi irgendwie crap sind ^^ Hab nu schon deutlich besseres gedroppt. 

Btw kaum ist der Mechromancer da schon bist du auf 48 Shmendrick? WTF mach mal langsam 



> wo und wer is moxxi


Du hast Borderlands 1 nicht gespielt? Du hast dich noch nie in Sanctuary auch nur ein bischen umgesehen? oO

Edit 2:  Ich find das Lied irgendwie toll  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RlVN75lOog&list=PL41F1EFCA4F80C5D9&index=38&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> wo und wer is moxxi


 
Moxxi ist die Alte von Scooter und Elli! Moxxi hat ne Bar in Sactuary ^^


----------



## constantinosand (17. Oktober 2012)

ich merk mir generell namen ersmal nich, un- sowie bewusst
wenn sie wichtig sind werden sie schon ein wiederholtes mal auftreffen


----------



## Shmendrick (18. Oktober 2012)

Moxxi war auch noch mit Jake zusammen^^(glaub die hatte mit fast jedem was laufen),Einfach mal rechts oben in Sanctuary in die Kneipe gehen da steht sie rum^^

Ansonten bin jetzt lvl 50 aufm mech,hab gestern mal beide neuen Bosse gelegt.Die Droppen jetzt kristalle die man in Oasis gegen Waffen,Schild und ne Mod Tauschen kann,Waffen find ich total nutzlos,hab da ne Sniper für meinen Sniper geholt,die ballert sowas von daneben das net mehr normal.Irgendwie haben die alle nur so um die 82-85 Genauigkeit bei den Sniperwaffen.Smg´s geht grad so noch,sind im Schnitt bei 85,Schrootflinten total schlimm,irgendwo bei 30-40.MG´s auch so bei 85 Genauigkeit aber alle Burstmodus beim Zielen per Zielfernrohr.

Ich hab euch maln Paar Screens gemacht damit ihr euch das mal anschauen könnt.Interessanterweise ist noch zu sagen das es ein neues Schild gibt das wie das Bee Schild ist,höhere Schildladung aber weniger extra Dmg.

Irgendwie fällt mir auch auf das Gearbox nix gegen Cheaten oder Exploids nutzen hat,wie einfach es einem gemacht wird Items,Waffen zu Duplizieren is net normal,hab durch Zufall ne Möglichkeit gefunden einfach Chars zu Duplizieren das net normal.Also wenn man schon bei Steam das Spiel verlinkt und die Cloud nutzt , sollten auch auf dem Pc keine Speicherstände sein die man manipulieren kann bzw Duplizieren.Hier muß ne Lösung her,wenn schon irgendwelche Pupertierenden Deppen mit lvl 100 Chars rumrennen und die neuen Bosse Solo legen nervts gewaltig.Und da geht noch viel mehr,man brauch schon gar net mehr lvl´n,einfach nen 50er Char erstellen mit Waffen und what ever und loslegen,ich hab meine 2 Chars fein säuberlich auf 50 Hochgespielt.


----------



## Fexzz (18. Oktober 2012)

Man kann sich auch mit paar Klicks 250 Goldene Keys geben..also von daher...^^

Edit: Und btw: Der Schild den du gepostet hast ist nix besonderes. Davon gibts haufenweise. Das besondere an "The Bee" ist ja eben, dass er keinen Schild abzieht und deshalb eben bei jedem Schuss getrigert wird, solange man 100% Schild hat.


----------



## constantinosand (18. Oktober 2012)

die dame spielt bl2


----------



## Robonator (18. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> wieso zockstu mit einer frau


 
Wieso nicht?


----------



## Heretic (18. Oktober 2012)

Also was das Balancing gegen ende des Ersten Durchspielen angeht. Muss ich sagen übertreibt es mMn Gearbox ein wenig.

Bin mit Lvl 33 zum Engegner gekommen und hatte alle ausrüstungsgegenstände zwischen 30 und 33 mind. Blau und ich bin wirklich jede 2 meter auf die Knie gegangen.
Und was ich persöhnlich als Gelegenheits Spieler fast schon ne halbe frechheit finde ist dann der Tot des Endgegners. Nicht das ich seit der Jackszene nicht mehr ausm Scope rauskann. Nein, wir droppen einfach mal soviel , dass man nicht alles mitnehmen kann (was ja nicht soo schlim ist) aber geben dem Spieler nicht mal ansatz weise die möglichkeit nochmal zurückzukommen und den rest , wenn man möchte abzoholen , weil es bei mir so war das ich sogar viele Grüne und sogar ein blaues Teil liegen lassen musste.

Ich hab versucht zuruckzugehen aber leider ist mal wieder das Game abgeschmirt. Durch das neuladen war natürlich alles weg.
Find ich eigendlich echt schade das Game war wirklich die Ganzezeit wirklich ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Shmendrick (18. Oktober 2012)

Also wer den Warrior meint im Nahkampf legen zu müssen macht was falsch,das einzige mal wo du vornehin renne mußt ist um Jack zu legen,da nimmste als erstes ne Schockwaffe,haust im die Schilde weg,dann mit ner Säure oder Feuerwaffe drauf.Die Kopien von ihm kippen ja eh Instant um.Aso und Stationär rumstehen is auch Sinnlos beim Kampf gegen jack,hin ne breitseite verpassen weg und Waffe Neuladen und wieder hin.

Wenn Jack Platt ist kommt der Warrior,da rennste wieder zurück zu dem Punkt wo du reingekommen bist,da bleibste stehen.Wenn der Worrier kommt auf den Hellen Punkt an seinem Körper Schießen,alle 50 Sekunden oder wie lang es dauert,kurz vor rennen neue Munkisten anforden und wieder zurück.Aso und nicht die racks anballern sonst attackieren die dich die Ganze Zeit.Wenn du am Eingang stehen bleibst,biste vor der Lava geschützt und vor seinen Attacken.

Bestes Waffensetting fürn Warrior:
1 Elektro SMG,MG,Schrootflinte oder Pistole---Jack Schilde
1 Säure SMG---Jack HP killen
1 Feuer SMG---Jack HP killen
1 Explosions Pistole und MG---Warrior killen
1 Säure bzw Explosions Sniper---Warrior killen

Noch als Anmerkung hat man nen Mech Char muß man sich darüber im Klaren sein das der Jack ohne Probleme killt aber auch die Racks angreift und dann es echt Chaotisch werden kann.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin hat zufällig einer die waffe hier übrig und könnte sie mir überlassen oder Duplizieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre cool einfach bei steam adden name pleeze


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Oktober 2012)

ich will mehr lvl bin lvl 50 und in der wahre k. am murksen weil alle gegner höher sind als man selbst
Nicht nur endgegener
Da wird der kampf gegen den warrior und dekoda Mami zur Sisyphus Arbeit


----------



## constantinosand (18. Oktober 2012)

hi, bin im level 60, krass


----------



## Robonator (18. Oktober 2012)

Das Levelcap ist doch bei 50? Dann kannst du nur durch cheating auf lvl 60 gekommen sein.

Hab mir aber vorhin auch nen Savegameeditor runtergeladen und meine Klasse von Zero auf Mechromancer gewechselt. Hab keine Lust alles von vorne zu machen zu weil ich den Mechro zocken will ^^


----------



## constantinosand (18. Oktober 2012)

Kobayashi Maru


----------



## Banane5 (18. Oktober 2012)

Shmendrick, wie hasste es hinbekommen hyperius zu legen? Ich selber bin Commander lvl 50. Bekomme den einfach nicht down.


----------



## Shmendrick (19. Oktober 2012)

War im team,2 mech,1gun und 1 Sirene ham aber auch zig Anläufe gebraucht.Must immer erst auf die Roboter Ballern die ohne Schild sind,die nach und nach Killen,die Sirene is nur am Heilen.Glaub nach 3 Robotern kannste Boss killen,bei dem andern wirds Tricky den mußte in die Säureflecken ziehe,also wenn ein Wurm kommt killen dann Boss in Säure pullen und dann kriegt er Dmg.


----------



## Banane5 (19. Oktober 2012)

Bei wem hast du die ganzen goldnen Waffen gefarmt? Habe dn Mieter bestimmt schon 30 mal und Terra 10-15 mal gelegt und bekomme immer nur bestenfalls ein zwei lilane. Spielst du immer im Team? Ich spiele größtenteils allein. Vllt finde ich deshalb keine.


----------



## Shmendrick (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich Spiel Team und wir tauschen auch hin und her und verschenken auch viel,zu den Lila Waffen muß ich sagen da hab ich mir 999 Crystale besorgt^^


----------



## Shmendrick (19. Oktober 2012)

So muß ja mal sagen ein hoch auf ModtoolsHab gestern nen Conference Call mit Säure Schaden bekommen,wir waren dann zu 2. den Saturn Roboter legen auf True vault Hunter Modus,und muß sagen das Ding viel in 5 Sec. um.Die Waffe war bis auf die Änderung in Säure Schaden nicht Verändert.

Na mal gucken ob da Gearbox noch was macht oder nicht,wobei ich sagen muß das mich Waffenmods gar net stören,solang sie net OP gemacht werden,juckt mich ne Änderung auf ne andere Schadensart null.Wobei wenn ich seh was da Möglich ist(Google sei Dank)frag ich mich auch warum es kein Modtool gibt zum erstellen eigener Missis oder Bosse oder was auch immer.Kann man ja Veröffentlichen nach erscheinen der Dlc´s^^


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (19. Oktober 2012)

Moinchen, kann oder will mir jemand bei Hyperius helfen..ich versuchs seit um 4 alleine aber klappt nicht...

Bitte lass noch jemand da sein der auch die passenden waffen und schilde hat...

einfach bei Steam adden name ist pleeze


----------



## Robonator (19. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVYOs_bCUCM&


----------



## Banane5 (19. Oktober 2012)

Pleezfragme ich wäre dabei habe nur immo leider kein Headset


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (19. Oktober 2012)

Headset ist egal...einfach bei steam anschreiben oder ihr findet mich mim matchbrowser


----------



## XeonB (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi 

warum habe ich eigentlich nur 1 savegame im ordnet auf der festplatte? (Spiele online nicht im offline Modus) Und was passiert, wenn ich nun ein neuen Durchgang anfange? Wird dannen Alter Durchgang gelöscht? oder kann ich auswählen ob ich im alten oder im neuen weiterspielen will?(möchte gern parallel eine andere Klasse spielen?)


----------



## Banane5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Kannst ohne Probleme mehrere Klassen gleichzeitig spielen. Im Spiel kannst du dann unter dem Menüpunkt Charakter den auswählen, den du spielen möchtest.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Oktober 2012)

Whhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattt 
Wieso kein Lvl bei der normalen verion ohne season pass


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Oktober 2012)

gibts doch auch ohne seasonpass:

Borderlands 2 - Captain Scarlett and her Pirate's Booty on Steam


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Oktober 2012)

So Leute, es gibt Neuigkeiten. Es ist offiziell: Borderlands kommt für iPhone und iPad: 'Borderlands Legends' first look | PopWatch | EW.com

Ich hab mich ja schon immer gewundert, wieso in der WillowEngine.ini was von "MobileSettings" stand. Und seit Kurzem findet man dort auch die Begriffe "iPhone 3GS", "Iphone4", usw.
Und jetzt ist auch klar weshalb  

Die iPhone-Version wird ca. 5$ kosten und die iPad-Version ca. 7$.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie Sinnlos


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Oktober 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> Irgendwie Sinnlos


  BL aufm iPad/Phone?


----------



## jumpel (24. Oktober 2012)

Ähm, nochmal wegen den savegames...
wo schaut ihr denn da nach?
Ist es unter Eigene Dateien>My Games>BL2 oder im Steam Ordner>Steam Apps>Common

Finde zwar Ordner die "save" oder so ähnlich heissen aber nur ein paar Kilobyte groß sind.
Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Dateien ich genau brauche?
Ich will mir ein Backup des Spielstandes sichern.

LG


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Oktober 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Ähm, nochmal wegen den savegames...
> wo schaut ihr denn da nach?
> Ist es unter Eigene Dateien>My Games>BL2 oder im Steam Ordner>Steam Apps>Common
> 
> ...



Unter C\Benutzer\Eigene Dateien\My Games\BL2.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (24. Oktober 2012)

```
C:\Users\[COLOR="red"]dein username\Documents\my games\Borderlands 2\WillowGame\SaveData
```
das sind sie, die sind wirklich nur wenige kb groß, hat alles seine richtigkeit. die savegames vom vorgänger sind auch nicht grösser.


----------



## jumpel (25. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja mal richtig old school.
Ein savegame mit 12 kb.
Bei Skyrim hab ich ca. 15000 kb.

Zockt ihr hier eigentlich manchmal zusammen oder sucht ihr euch irgendwen im Netz?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (25. Oktober 2012)

ich hab derzeit kaum zeit und wenn ich daddele dann meist mit fremden.


----------



## Shmendrick (26. Oktober 2012)

Neue Goldeneschlüßel am Wochenende

Borderlands 2 Golden Keys Incoming - Gearbox Software Community

Friday, October 26 - 6PM CT (What time is that for me?)
	Friday, October 26 - 11PM CT (What time is that for me?)
	Saturday, October 27 - 5AM CT (What time is that for me?)
	Saturday, October 27 - 11AM CT (What time is that for me?)
	Saturday, October 27 - 3PM CT (What time is that for me?)


----------



## jumpel (26. Oktober 2012)

Was sind Golden Keys?
(Die Frage ist ernst gemeint)


----------



## Jahai (26. Oktober 2012)

jumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind Golden Keys?
> (Die Frage ist ernst gemeint)



Besondere Schlüssel. Pro Schlüssel kann man einmal die Goldene Truhe in der Hauptstadt öffnen, welche immer ein zufälliges lilanes Item droppt


----------



## Sonic51 (26. Oktober 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Was sind Golden Keys?
> (Die Frage ist ernst gemeint)


 
...ja aber die Truhe am besten erst mit max-lvl öffnen, dann sind die Items besser!


----------



## Jahai (26. Oktober 2012)

Sonic51 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja aber die Truhe am besten erst mit max-lvl öffnen, dann sind die Items besser!



Genau denn sie entsprechen immer genau deinem lvl. Bringt dir ja später nichts wenn du eine Lila lvl 13 Waffe hast :S


----------



## jumpel (26. Oktober 2012)

Und die Kosten sicher was oder? Also die Schlüssel mein ich.


----------



## XeonB (26. Oktober 2012)

Und wie gebe ich die keys ein?


----------



## jumpel (27. Oktober 2012)

Also das Koop-Geballere macht schon riesen Spaß, habs grade mal ausprobiert.
Hat aber auch seine Nachteile.
Beim ersten Match war ich level17 und die anderen 13-14 und ich hab ne Mission die ich schon hatte nochmal gemacht, nicht wirklich spannend.
Jetzt grade war ich 18 und die anderen lvl21 und ich hatte das Gefühl dass ich in irgend ne Mission reingerutscht bin, von der ich Story mäßig noch ewig weit weg bin.
Sprich, man überspringt ja einfach was.
Zudem kriegt man die Dialoge nichtmehr wirklich mit wenn die anderen Spieler während bspw. Roland redet schon die nächste Mission annehmen, dann plappert ClapTrap noch mit rein, die Mörser fallen auf Sanctuary und gleichzeitig beginnt die Schnellreise.
Also da verlier ich schon leicht die Übersicht ;]


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. Oktober 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Sprich, man überspringt ja einfach was.


 um das zu verhindern mache einfach ein eigenes spiel auf. das dauert maximal 10 minuten, dann hast du drei eifrige mitspieler und spielst mit denen deine kampagne.


----------



## jumpel (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wie!!
Ich kann immer nur beitreten, gibts doch nicht! Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich ein Spiel aufmachen kann?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. Oktober 2012)

einfach ein spiel starten und in den netzwerkoptionen das passende auswählen.
idealerweise offen für alle.


----------



## Shmendrick (27. Oktober 2012)

Keys gebt ihr Über Extras-Shift Code ein,wer da noch net angemeldet ist sollte sich Anmelden dann gibts bis zu 2 Keys für lau.

Und die Keys werden über Twitter verschenkt,in der Regel am Wochenende.


----------



## msdd63 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde die Balance in Bl 2 ist sehr unausgewogen. Ich bin Level 23 Hulking Tank. Die Quest "Der Mann, der Jack werden würde.", also wo man Jack´s Doppelgänger erledigen muss, erfordert Level 21 und ist Schwierigkeitsgrad Normal. Mir wurden dort derartig viele Soldaten, Roboter und soweiter entgegengeworfen, das ich geflüchtet bin und die Quest erst mal links liegen lasse. Das ist für mich nicht akzeptabel. Ähnlich ging es mir mit einer Quest, ich weiß nicht mehr wie die heißt. Man ist da in so einem Sumpfgebiet mir grüner radioaktiver Masse. Da kommen dan solche großen Würmer aus dem Boden die ein sofort platt machen. Das sit zu havy!


----------



## Shmendrick (29. Oktober 2012)

Bei der ersten Quest nim mal ne Schock und Säure Smg mit,Säure Waffe für die Bots da kippen die recht schnell um.Und bei Jack rennste erst mal rein damit die Mobs gepullt sind dann wieder raus um die Ecke und läßt sie einer nach dem andern die Treppe hochkommen,dann einen nach dem andern abballern.Und wichtig oben die Kannonen an der Decke zerstören.Wenn du von oben reingehst und die Treppe runterläufst kommt dir jack auch nicht zu nahe da er in der Regel nicht die Treppe hochläuft.

Jack dann erst mit der Schock Waffe angreifen und dann mit Säure Waffe den rest geben.

Zu deiner 2ten Quest,bevor du zu den Raketenwürmern gehst,ist ein kleiner Schuppen sammt Spawnpunkt,der wird dein Rückzugspunkt.Waffensetting am besten Feuerwaffe oder Explosionswaffe.Säure,Schock oder Slag nutzlos bzw dauert zu lange.

Wenn du im Schuppen warst zum Speichern,läufts du jetzt langsam aufs Areal zu wo die Würmer spawnen,sobald die ersten rauskommen rennst du zurück in bzw vor den Schuppen.Aus dem Schuppen heraus ballerst du auf die Würmer,kommen sie dir zu nahe wieder rein in den Schuppen.Gefährlich da drin kann dir nur der Rankenwurm dann werden.


----------



## msdd63 (30. Oktober 2012)

ok, danke für die tipps


----------



## Shmendrick (31. Oktober 2012)

Neue Codes bis Sonntag verfügbar.

https://twitter.com/DuvalMagic

Ich konnte die keys eingeben und wurden Akzeptiert hab blos keine der Skins bekommen,kein Plan ob Buggy.


----------



## Minga_Bua (31. Oktober 2012)

So ich habs mir auch mal geholt  Geiles Game. Grad mitm Kumpel bis lvl 11 gezockt.

ABER ich hab ein Problem.. Sobald ich Physics einschalte gehts manchmal auf 10fps runter im Gefecht 

Was könnte ich tun? Nvidia KArte dazu stecken? Karte komplett austauschen? Was gibts für Möglichkeiten? Specc in der Signatur.

Danke.


----------



## Shmendrick (31. Oktober 2012)

Physix geht mit Ati Karten nicht nur mit Nvidia Karten,da hilft zu stecken auch nix^^


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. November 2012)

Also 1. geht Physics auch über die CPU wie Borderlands 2 sehr gut zeigt. Nur schafft die CPU es halt nicht so richtig. Und zweiten gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine nvidia KArte als Physics KArte zu nutzen.

Aber danke für die Fehlinfo :p


----------



## Shmendrick (1. November 2012)

Huh oki war mir neu^^


----------



## MonKAY (1. November 2012)

Hast du es schon mit Physics auf Mittel probiert?
Ansonsten gibts hier im Forum einen Thread mit einer Anleitung zu deiner Frage. Ich weiß nur leider gerade nicht wo, aber ich glaube es war ein Sticky im Grafikkartenbereich.


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. November 2012)

Ja auf mittel gehts so... Wobei wenn ich mitm Kumpel zock und viel geballer ist ruckelts wieder :/

Ich versteh net wenn die CPU physics übernimmt.. Warum ist die bei gradmal 50% Auslastung aber die Frames droppen so stark..

Edit fragt.

Ich hab irgendwo mal gesehen das es Munni upgrades gibt. Das man mehr mit sich schleppen kann. Aber ich finds net mehr.. Weiss das wer? Meine Sniper Munni is immer gleich alle (


----------



## MonKAY (1. November 2012)

Die kannst du in Sanctuary für Eridium von Earl am Schwarzmarkt kaufen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. November 2012)

Okay ich hab wieder Fragen ^^

Ich hab jetzt n neuen Char begonnen und n Kumpel hat mich ein paar level gezogen. Der ist jetzt off und ich bin auf "weiter spielen" gegangen. Nun steht mein Char bei claptrap und der allerersten Mission. Heisst das ich muss alles nochmal durchspielen? Oder kann ich den Questfortschritt von meinem anderen Char z.B. übernehmen?

Kann ich Items und Geld und Eridium von einem Char zum anderen transferieren?

Kann ich die Badass Punkte irgendwie zurücksetzen damit ich sie alle neu vertielen kann?

Danke schonmal^^


----------



## Shmendrick (1. November 2012)

Mach mal den Anfang mit Claptrap,es kann sein das dich das Spiel danach fragt ob du die Missionen überspringen willst.


----------



## jumpel (4. November 2012)

Mir ist mein Spiel gestern Nacht sauber abgerauscht.
Erst ein 2-3 Sekunden-freeze dann Desktop mit "Borderlands 2 funktioniert nichtmehr"
Dann Blackscreen mit Fehlermeldung (Anhang).
Der Sound lief noch weiter.
Und ich hatte keine 7870 drin ;]

Weis jemand von euch was die Fehlermeldung bedeuten könnte?
Firefox und Borderlands liefen nun nichtmehr.
Ich musste den Rechner neustarten damit's wieder läuft.


----------



## Kel (5. November 2012)

Da hats wohl was verschoßen, er findet die Funktionsaufrufe mit den Einsprungsadressen nicht in der .exe.
Lass mal von Steam deinen Cache überprüfen.


----------



## jumpel (5. November 2012)

"Eine Datei konnte nicht überprüft werden und wird erneut angefordert."

Mal sehen vielleicht bringts was.
Danke dir schonmal.


----------



## iP Man (8. November 2012)

kann man den badass rank zurück setzen bzw. die punkte neu verteilen? Granatschaden, Nahkampfschaden usw...


----------



## msdd63 (12. November 2012)

Hi,

mein Kumpel und ich benutzen das gleiche Headset, das SoundBlaster  Tactic Alpha 3D. Obwohl bei Borderlands 2 alle Audio Optionen für den  Teamchat aktiviert sind hören wir uns nicht. Auch in Steam ist alles für  Voichat aktiviert. Weiß jemand warum das nicht funzt?


----------



## Shmendrick (13. November 2012)

Push to Talk aktiv eventuell?oder haste es so eingestellt das du ohne eine taste zu drücken Sprechen kannst?


----------



## msdd63 (14. November 2012)

Kann sein das es so eingestellt ist das ich eine Taste drücken muss. Wir benutzen jetzt zwar Skype, aber ich werde ich mal probieren ob es mit dem Taste zu tun hatte das es nicht funktioniert hatte. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## constantinosand (14. November 2012)

meine spielstände speichern sich nicht mehr

- seit dem ich windows neu aufgesetzt habe
die speicherdatein im _my games_ ordner hatte ich auch dvd getan und dann wieder drauf

- rechtsklick auf den _my games_ ordner zeigt mir ein ausgefülltes kästchen beim schreibschutz an, siehe bild
obwohl ich da nie was verändert hatt, is vielleicht beim ganzen datentransfer unbewusst was passiert?

weiss jemand ne lösung? danke im voraus


----------



## Sebastian1980 (14. November 2012)

klick mal drauf auf das blaue kästchen vom schreibschutz.


----------



## constantinosand (14. November 2012)

hab ich natürlich wegzuklicken versucht
doch das zeigt keine wirkung,
denn es erscheint dann wieder


----------



## Sebastian1980 (14. November 2012)

vielleicht irgendein konflikt in der rechteverwaltung? also das der ordner noch die rechte vom windows vor der neuinsdtallation benötigte, irgendwie sowas. hatte ähnliches ich unter xp mal beim sichern der kompletten eigenen datein.


----------



## constantinosand (14. November 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> vielleicht irgendein konflikt in der rechteverwaltung? also das der ordner noch die rechte vom windows vor der neuinsdtallation benötigte



wie ist das problem in in der _windows rechteverwaltung_ zu umgehen?


----------



## constantinosand (15. November 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> meine spielstände speichern sich nicht mehr
> 
> - seit dem ich windows neu aufgesetzt habe
> die speicherdatein im _my games_ ordner hatte ich auch dvd getan und dann wieder drauf
> ...



problem gelöst
- hab den ehemaligen my games ordner weggeschnitten
- dann das spiel gestartet, sodass ein neuer my games ordner an dessen stelle tritt
- dann die inhaltsreichen unterordner des ehemaligen intuitiv in den neuen ordner verschoben


----------



## Shmendrick (15. November 2012)

Wie wärs das nächste mal einfach das Savegame in den Ordner verschieben?


----------



## Shmendrick (16. November 2012)

Der Nächste DLC kommt am 20.11 wohl wieder wie Üblich um 19:00 über Steam.

http://www.pcgames.de/Borderlands-2...s-Campaign-of-Carnage-DLC-bestaetigt-1035942/


----------



## godfather22 (17. November 2012)

Hi, kann mir jmd von euch sagen, wieviele Threads Borderlands2 bzw. die Unreal Engine 3 unterstützt? Ich nutze derzeit nämlich PhysiX auf hoch und da das die CPU bei AMD berechnet und ich min. 25fps hab hab ich mich gefragt ob ich mehr hätte, wenn ich mir den FX-8350 kaufe.


----------



## omega™ (17. November 2012)

PhysX hat doch nicht mit der Unreal Engine zu tun, PhysX kommt aus dem Hause NVIDIA.
Und hier im Thread bzw. unter Google wird man es sicherlich auch finden, gibt es einen Test mit verschiedenen CPU's und den PhysX Einstellungen.


----------



## godfather22 (17. November 2012)

toll aber die Engine ist meines Wissens nach für die Verteilung der Aufgaben auf die Kerne zuständig. PhysiX ist nunmal an Borderlands 2 also auch an die Unreal Engine 3 angeknüpft und wenn die Engine mehr als 6 Kerne unterstützt dürften die 8 Kerne des fx-8350 mir auch geringere min. FPS bringen.
Also nochmal: Weiß jmd von euch wieviele Kerne Borderlands 2 nutzt?


----------



## omega™ (17. November 2012)

Acht unterstützt die UE, aber ob die Boderlands 2 auch nutzt bezweifel ich.
Der PCGH Test zeigt allein schon, dass höchstens das übertakten etwas bringt.

Ein Phenom X6 war auf dem untersten Platz, ein i7 hingegen auf dem 2. Platz.


----------



## godfather22 (17. November 2012)

danke 
hmm dann werde ich es wohl einfach mal ausprobieren müssen ^^ Ich werde berichten... falls ich mich erinnere und es überhaupt jmd interessiert


----------



## PrincePaul (21. November 2012)

Neuer DLC

habt ihr gesehen oder??? 

Borderlands 2: Mr. Torgue’s Campaign of Carnage DLC

If a syringe containing the distilled souls of Dragonball Z's Hercule Satan, Team Fortress 2's Saxton Hale, and Hulk Hogan was injected into someone's arm, you'd get Mr. Torgue. If you asked Mr. Torgue what his favorite kind of explosion is, he'd respond with "YES." If a vault hunter asked him for directions to the newest uncovered vault, he'd throw his horns in the direction of his freshly launched Campaign of Carnage DLC for Borderlands 2. And then blow it up with the grenades his hand was holding.

In his newly excavated Badass Crater of Badassitude, Mr. Torgue offers a new storyline, quests, bosses, weapons, and cameos from equally unstable characters such as Moxxi and Tiny Tina. In case you play for three minutes without seeing a single explosion, an arena-style Loot-splosion event tosses shiny gear your way on the displaced air of—you guessed it—explosions. As Mr. Torgue himself would eloquently state, "IF YOU'RE NOT PICKING GIBLETS OUT OF YOUR TEETH, IT WASN'T A REAL KILL."

Mr. Torgue's Campaign of Carnage is now available for download for $10 on Steam. Our critical opinion is forthcoming, assuming it remains unexploded.


----------



## Shmendrick (21. November 2012)

Und bereits durchgespielt,oki nicht alle Nebenquesten glaube, aber Hauptteil ist durch.Das war mit diesmal echt zu schnell da hätte ich doch mal mehr erwartet.Mir hängen die beiden Dlc´s von Bl2 doch etwas den Dlc´s mal abgesehen von Moxxy Dome denen von Bl1 hinterher.

Ob solche Dlc´s wie General Knox oder Claptrap Revolution von der Größe und Qualität es nach Bl2 schaffen weiß ich nicht aber ich hoffe es mal.


----------



## PrincePaul (22. November 2012)

Shmendrick schrieb:
			
		

> Und bereits durchgespielt,oki nicht alle Nebenquesten glaube, aber Hauptteil ist durch.Das war mit diesmal echt zu schnell da hätte ich doch mal mehr erwartet.Mir hängen die beiden Dlc´s von Bl2 doch etwas den Dlc´s mal abgesehen von Moxxy Dome denen von Bl1 hinterher.
> 
> Ob solche Dlc´s wie General Knox oder Claptrap Revolution von der Größe und Qualität es nach Bl2 schaffen weiß ich nicht aber ich hoffe es mal.



Ok... das hört sich ja nicht so berauschend an.

Wobei ich den ersten Dlc gar nicht mal so schlecht fand, werde den 2. morgen auch mal antesten.


----------



## msdd63 (25. November 2012)

*"Shmendrick"* Ja, es war so eingestellt das man eine Taste zum sprechen drücken muss. Das auf "aus" gestellt und es funktioniert. Danke


----------



## dertourist48 (26. November 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich Leute, wie mich zum Beispiel, die das Spiel noch nicht durch haben und es gemeinsam im Koop Modus zocken wollen?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. November 2012)

Ja ich habe gerade angefangen bin LVL 8 glaube ich. 

Welche GPU brauche ich eigentlich um PhysX auf medium zu Spielen bei 60 FPS?
Meine GTX570 hat immer FPS einbrüche teils auf 20FPS deswegen spiele ich auf 1080p MAX mit min Physx


----------



## iP Man (28. November 2012)

edit/

hier stand müll


----------



## Jimstar (11. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich auf Shift-Code eine email oder das Passwort eingeben will nimmt er keine Tastatureingabe an, hat da jemand eine Lösung für?


----------



## Kel (11. Januar 2013)

Copy-Paste funktioniert bei mir immer.


----------



## Jimstar (11. Januar 2013)

Vorhin ging es auf einmal, jetzt grade wieder nicht und jetzt ist mir auch aufgefallen was das Problem ist, ich habe die 3 Videos am Anfang mit Mausklick weggeklickt, danach war mein Mauszeiger auch verschwunden und ich konnte daher auch keine Eingabe mehr mit der Tastatur machen. Ist ja alles egal, ich weiß das es geht wenn ich die Maus nicht benutzt, sehr logisch


----------



## XeonB (14. Januar 2013)

Hier stand Müll


----------



## Sonic51 (22. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,
heut hab ich folgendes auf der HP von Borderlands 2 gefunden: Hier

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich denn jetzt an die Skins komme?

Danke für alle Tips, die mir weiter helfen!


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. Januar 2013)

ich geh mal stark davon aus das die dinger sich pünktlich gegen 19.00 uhr in dlc form für 0,99ct pro set im steamstore einfinden.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Januar 2013)

jop, _ein_ Skin _ein_ Euro pro Klasse/Figur....sind ja nette Ideen bei, aber da warte ich, wenn überhaupt, bis zu einem sommer-sale-sonstwas-paket


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Januar 2013)

Die sollten den verdammten lvl cut entfernen.


----------



## mrnils253 (28. Januar 2013)

LVL Erhöhung kommt doch irgendwann im März oder so.


----------



## kero81 (9. März 2013)

Huhu!
Sagt mal, gibt es irgendwelche DLC´s die es sich lohnt zu kaufen? Also ich meine keine Skins, sondern Kampagnen oder sowas? Habe heute wieder angefangen und dachte ich frag hier mal nach.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. März 2013)

Torgue’s Campaign of Carnage und Sir Hammerlock’s Big Game Hunt dürften dem entsprechen, aber da kannst du dir auch gleich den seasonpass für knapp 30€ kaufen. da sind die beiden schon mit dabei und 2 weitere solcher dlc sind imho noch angekündigt, die du mit dem pass dann später auch ohne weitere zahlung bekommst. einzeln kosten die quest dlc sonst jeweils 9.99€.


----------



## kero81 (10. März 2013)

Alles klar, dank dir! Hast du die beiden DLC´s gespielt? Wenn ja, wie lange kann man da an Spielzeit durchschnittlich rechnen?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. März 2013)

das kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich wollt mir den pass zwar mal kaufen, hatte aber keine passende psc da und bin dann später davon abgekommen, ich denk das hole ich im laufe des jahres mal nach. aber ich geh schon von einigen stunden spielzeit pro dlc aus.


----------



## kero81 (10. März 2013)

Okisey! Dank dir. Hat denn schon jemand hier die beiden veröffentlichten DLC´s gespielt und könnte mir da zur Spielzeit was berichten?!


----------



## jumpel (11. März 2013)

Seid ihr beiden mit dem "Grundspiel" denn schon durch?
Ich hab seit Ende November nichtmehr gespielt und sollte jetzt echt mal wieder zocken sonst komm ich garnichtmehr dazu.

Lohnen DLC's wenn man die Hauptstory noch garnicht durch hat?
Das würde mich mal interessieren. Hab mir noch nie einen DLC geholt, egal für welches Spiel.


----------



## schmidda (14. März 2013)

Die beiden genannten DLCs kann man gut spielen wenn die Hauptstory noch nicht durch ist. Den Captain Scarlett DLC würd ich allerdings erst anfangen wenn die Story durch ist, da sonst Storyinhalte vorweggenommen werden.
Wenn man in den DLCs wirklich alle Aufgaben macht ist man so 4-7 Stunden beschäftigt denke ich. Beim einen DLC sinds mehr (Captain Scarlett), beim Anderen weniger (Hammerlock).

Gruss Daniel


----------



## kero81 (15. März 2013)

Nein, ich hab die Hauptstory noch nicht durch. Habe gerade Roland gerettet. Mittlerweile hab ich mir den Pass, die Arena und n paar Skins gegönnt. Anfangs fand ich Bl2 garnicht so toll. Hatte es nur mit Freunden gespielt und mir kam es immer so vor als ob ich das Spiel garnicht richtig spielen würde. Laufend waren meine Kollegen schon weiter vor gelaufen und haben die Feinde gekillt. Daher bin ich atm alleine am spielen, da kann ich mir auch alles in Ruhe anschauen und muss nicht durch rushen!  Fazit bis jetzt: Hammer Geiles Game! Leider eines der wenigen die so gut gemacht sind. BTW., diese SMG die man dieses Wochenende bekommen hat durch den Shift Code; kann man die behalten oder ist die am Montag schon wieder weg? Finde die recht gut.


----------



## MfDoom (15. März 2013)

finde auch es ist ein selten gutes Spiel. Habe Jack gekillt und mache jetzt noch andere Quests, habe nämlich noch längst nicht alles gesehen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVpg0vws10Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2013)

Wer hat denn Lust mit mir zu zocken? Bin aktuell Lvl. 23, wäre aber auch bereit von vorne anzufangen.


----------



## M3talGuy (22. März 2013)

Jo, Angebot bei Greenmangaming.
*Borderlands 2

*Das game für 17€, der Season Pass für 15€, Mecromencer für 5€ und mit dem Voucher-Code
von der Startseite nochmal 20% von einem Artikel.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (15. April 2013)

Hi,

ich stehe gerade etwas auf'm Schlauch.
Man soll das Spiel ja zweimal durchspielen, richtig?
Heißt das, wenn wir die Story-Quests alle durch haben und nicht Level 50 sind, reicht das schon? Oder gehört zum durchspielen auch Level 50?
Wenn man ein 2. Mal das Spiel durchzocken will, muss man dann einen neuen Charackter erstellen, oder kann man auch mit dem selben Charackter einen 2. Durchlauf machen?

Ich schnall das ganze nicht so richtig. 

Wenn man jetzt die Story zweimal durchgezockt hat und sich anschließend den Season-Pass kauft, kann man dann auch noch mal auf 61 leveln, oder gibts da eine andere Vorgehensweise?

Wäre super, wenn mir das mal einer genau erklären könnte. 

B-T-Z


----------



## MfDoom (15. April 2013)

Wenn du Jack killst kannst du dir aussuchen ob du das Spiel mit demselben Charakter neustarten willst oder weiterspielen und unerledigte Quests machen. In beiden Fällen levelst du normal weiter bis zum maxlvl.

Als Tip, das Herr der Ringe Easteregg kannst du nur beim 2. Durchlauf machen: Borderlands 2 : Lord of the Rings Easter Egg - Best Purple Weapons Chests - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (17. April 2013)

Mit dem Season-Pass und aktueller LVL-Anhebung kannst Du auch ein drittes mal mit gleichem Char durchspielen. BTW. würd ich mich immernoch über n paar Leute freuen mit denen ich spielen kann. Mit den Randoms ausm Netz und ohne Ts ist das immer so ne Sache.


----------



## yojinboFFX (18. April 2013)

Hi!
Ich hab gerade den 3.Modus angefangen...und bin nur noch am Sterben.Habe viele goldene Lvl50-Waffen(nur offline-gefarmt),aber jetzt komm ich einfach nicht mehr weiter.
Ich krieg schon den Zwerg auf dem Bullimonk nicht mehr klein-hat jemand Tips?
Da ist ja Terramorpheus z.B. leichter zu killen als so ein gepanzerter Bandit LvL 52.
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Isrian (24. Juli 2013)

Die Badasses haben echt abartig viel Leben. Irgendwie ist das Spiel echt mies gebalanced.

Hab grad mal geschaut, Ultimativer Badass Loader. Der frisst 21 Raketen, bis der umkippt. Und ich mach den mit jeder Rakete 920-1170k Schaden. Das ist doch nicht normal.


----------



## kero81 (24. Juli 2013)

Deshalb nennt man sie ja "Badass"...


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Juli 2013)

Wer hat vielleichlt lust mit mir story zu machen bin lvl13
Und achja hat jmd steam borderoands 2 die gaige karte ich brauch die
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## delpiero223 (1. August 2013)

Macht Coop echt ziemlich Bock, im Single Player hatte ich nach einer knappen Stunde aufgehört, da zu langweilig


----------



## crae (4. August 2013)

Hey nur mal so bin jetzt lvl 20 geworden, also wenn wer Tipps hat, egal ob skill-build, waffen oder badass-token, oder auch wo gute Waffen liegen, wäre das cool. Hab mmt nur eine assault die, ich glaub 150 oder so zieht. 
e: Hab gerade nachgesehen, hab mich geirrt mache 450 dmg und über 600 bei kritischem Treffer.

mfg, crae


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. August 2013)

Die Waffen werden gewürfelt bei den Werten, daher ist keine Waffe gleich.
dadurch bringt es nichts die Waffen bei den charaktern zu tauschen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (5. August 2013)

Weiß jemand wie ich in Borderlands 2 SSAA hinzuschalten kann? Dieses geflimmer geht mir richtig gegen den Strich.
Nutze zur Zeit SMAA Injector, weil es nicht mal eine vernünftige Kantenglättung gibt.


----------



## crae (6. August 2013)

@anon: Welches geflimmer? Meinst du die Partikel von Waffen, besonders die von Explosivgeschossen, die sind schon hässlich. Das SSAA müsstest du direkt im Treiber einstellen können, kann dir allerdings nicht direkt helfen jetzt.

mfg, crae


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. August 2013)

crae schrieb:


> @anon: Welches geflimmer? Meinst du die Partikel von Waffen, besonders die von Explosivgeschossen, die sind schon hässlich. Das SSAA müsstest du direkt im Treiber einstellen können, kann dir allerdings nicht direkt helfen jetzt.
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Ich meine weit entfernte Orte, Objekte.
Über den Treiber kann ich SSAA zwar erzwingen, greift jedoch nicht im Spiel.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (6. August 2013)

die googlesuche nach deinem problem führt mich immer wieder mal zum nvidiainspector. schon probiert?


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (7. August 2013)

Moin, ich bin gerade auf level 61 und mit dem UVHM durch, also bis zum Warrior kill sonst NIX gemacht vieleicht hat ja jemand lust mit mir zu spielen.
Steam: PEEZE
einfach adden und dann sehen wir weiter. 
Bin Zer0 full melee...schießen ist für Mädchen
Bzw Maya, die ich gerne als heal in ner 4er gruppe spielen würde xD

DLCs habe ich bis jetzt nur Captain Scarlets Pirate Booty und die level Erhöhung auf 61.

Achso, weiss jemand wo ich den Tiny Tina DLC wirklich WIRKLICH billig bekomme? Ich will max 5€ ausgeben aber das beste was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist 8,87 bei Greenmangaming.


----------



## Isrian (7. August 2013)

Hättest im Summer Sale zugeschlagen. :/ Hab mir Spiel + Season Pass für 20€ geholt.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (7. August 2013)

der Tiny Tina DLC ist nicht im Season Pass integriert. Alles davor schon^^


----------



## MonKAY (7. August 2013)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> der Tiny Tina DLC ist nicht im Season Pass integriert. Alles davor schon^^


 Tiny Tinas Assault on Dragon Keep? Der ist im Season Pass.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (7. August 2013)

@PLEEZEFRAGME
der ist auf jeden fall im seasonpass enthalten. wie kommst du zu der annahme das dem nicht so ist? dann hätte ich das ja separat erwerben müssen, was ich definitiv nicht getan habe. darüber hinaus:


			
				http://www.borderlands2.com/dragonkeep/ schrieb:
			
		

> Please note: This is add-on content; Borderlands®2 required to play. *This content is part of the Season Pass and will be available to Season Pass purchasers in game upon release. If you own the Borderlands 2 Season Pass, do not purchase this content, or you will be charged again.*


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (7. August 2013)

Mhhh...als ich vorhin geschaut habe stand da drinnen das es nicht dabei ist....oder ich habe mich verschaut (was wohl auch der Fall ist) und es ist alles BIS Tiny Tina... im Seasonpass.

Naja der Punkt ist das ich ja Mr Torgues Campain of Carnage und das andere nicht haben will sondern nur das TT DLC dingens^^
Ich schau mal weiter, vieleicht hab ich ja ab nächste woche wieder Arbeit dann kann ichs mir Kaufen xD

Hat nun jemand Zeit und lust ne runde Bosse (Natürlich nur die die ich auch habe) zu farmen? Gerne auch mit TS


----------



## Sebastian1980 (7. August 2013)

vielleicht mit dem psycho pack dlc verwechselt.


----------



## Heretic (7. August 2013)

Dito.

Hab mir den season pass vor ner woche geholt.

Tiny tina ist drin jedoch bedauerlicherweise der psycho nicht


----------



## crae (8. August 2013)

Hey Leute hab mla ne Frage, hab jetzt den normalen Modus durch und bin zum wahren gekommen. Sind die miteinander verbunden, sprich, wenn ich eine Nebenquest im wahren Modus mache, ist die auch im normalen absolviert oder muss ich das einzeln durchzocken.

mfg, crae


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (8. August 2013)

Die zählen einzeln, du Fängst quasi komplett von vorne an und behällst dein aktuelles Equip und level.
AAAAABER....mache die Sidequests erst wenn du max level bist denn die belohnungen sind einzigartig und werden auf deinem Aktuellen level "ausgezahlt" Da sind einige sachen dabei die sind auf Max Level das beste was es gibt. Zum Beispiel Flame of the Firehawk Schild. Wenn du die quest mit level 42 machst bekommst du ein Level 42 Schild deswegen erst mit 50 bzw 61(je nach deinem  DLC)


----------



## Heretic (8. August 2013)

Da es gerade passt. Wie wird das mit den dlc sachen gehandhabt wenn ich im wahren modus zocke.

Sind die mobs dann lvl 50 oder gar lvl 60 oder passen die sich dynamisch bis lvl 60 an

Mit meinem mechmaedel hab ich jetzt alle auf lvl 35 durch. Jetzt wollte ich meinen 47iger commando in die schlacht schicken


----------



## crae (8. August 2013)

Aber im normalen und wahren Modus kann ich sie doch abschließen, also die sidequests, denn es gibt doch einen dritten durchlauf wo ich sie noch einmal machen kann, oder unterscheiden sich die quest, je nach Modus?

mfg, crae


----------



## Heretic (8. August 2013)

die quest unterscheiden sich nicht.

Lediglich die Erfahrung die du bekommst ist höher. Und die Objekte sind aus einem Höheren Lvl Bereich. Halt angepasst.
Die aufgaben usw bleiben die gleichen.

wie gesagt. Der Wahre Modus ist praktisch das ganze spiel nochmal spieln. Als würdest du das Game gerade ause Verpackung genommen haben.
Nur sind alle Monster , Bosse usw 35 LVL höher + Badasse sind noch nen ticken heftiger.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (8. August 2013)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> die googlesuche nach deinem problem führt mich immer wieder mal zum nvidiainspector. schon probiert?


 
Mit einer AMD Karte ist das schlecht, falls du mich meinst.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. August 2013)

ach sorry, das hab ich völlig übersehen.


----------



## crae (8. August 2013)

Aber es gibt doch noch einen dritten Durchlauf, also normaler Modus--wahrer Modus---??. Hab ich jedenfalls so gehört.

mfg, crae


----------



## Heretic (8. August 2013)

soweit ich das weis könntest du das game unendlich mal durchspielen. Aber ich denke da Lvl Cap bei 50 bzw 60 ist...
Ähm kann ich mir kaum vorstellen , dass du beim Dritten durchlauf gut durchkommst....
Der wird bestimmt mega hard.


----------



## mds51 (9. August 2013)

Normal ~LVL 30
Wahrer Kammerjäger ~LVL 50
Ultimativer Kammerjäger ~LVL 61 (falls ich das recht in Erinnerung habe)

Bin grad gegen Ende vom wahren Kammejäger-Modus auf LVL 50 und es ist schön knackig, so wie es sein soll 
Bin dann mal auf den Ultimativen Kammerjäger gespannt, was da so abgeht, wird sicher eine Herausforderung


----------



## Heretic (9. August 2013)

Bin gerade bei wahrer Kammerjäger und sterbe mitlerweile minds einmal alle 5 min. 

Schon hard , selbst ne einfacher Gegner haut dir mit der ersten gewehrsalve das komplette schild weg


----------



## crae (9. August 2013)

Bin gerade alleine im wahren Kammerjäger und sterbe teilweise im 5-Sekunden-Takt, zb bei den gefickten Loadern wo man w4rd3n killen musste, krieg die Viecher nicht klein, deswegen bin ich jetzt einfach vorbei gelaufen^^ ...Aber zu zweit gehts, ist irgendwie dann besser balanced.
@Heretic: Was bist du für lvl?

mfg, crae


----------



## Heretic (9. August 2013)

Ich habe meinen 47iger commando gerstern auf 50 geklopt.

Bin in der Story auch etwas durchgerant , jetzt hab ich nen 50iger schild und die 49 Gegner werde netwas leichter.
Hab soeben die Hyperion Info Stockade erreicht.

Hab aber auch noch nen 25iger Mecho in Oportinity stehen.

und 3 lvl 10iger in Santury für Lager arbeiten


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (9. August 2013)

Habe vorhin gelesen das evtl bald in nem kostenlosem update die taschen erhöht werden....hoffentlich


----------



## Heretic (9. August 2013)

Also Tasche geht noch. Was ich vieeell Wichtiger finde. Die sollten den Save doppelt so groß machen.

Ich finds echt sachade , dass man aus platz ploblemen im Save immer genötigt wird irgendwas andere unikates oder so weg zu schmeißen.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (9. August 2013)

ok, ich will mir nun endlich den Season Pass holen. Kennt einer ne seite wo ich mit Gutschein etc auf ca 15€ komme? ICH WILL KEINEN RU Key!!!

edit habe was gefunden...dann mal auf ans zocken...vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal ingame
 steam: pleeze


----------



## crae (9. August 2013)

Verdammt bin genau dazwischen 38, hab des Spiel auch erst eine Woche^^...naja werd bald 50ig sein dann können wir mal ne Runde zocken.

mfg, crae


----------



## Isrian (11. August 2013)

crae schrieb:


> Aber es gibt doch noch einen dritten Durchlauf, also normaler Modus--wahrer Modus---??. Hab ich jedenfalls so gehört.
> 
> mfg, crae



Ultimativer Kammerjägermodus. Gibts als seperaten DLC oder als Teil des Season Pass.



Heretic schrieb:


> soweit ich das weis könntest du das game unendlich mal durchspielen. Aber ich denke da Lvl Cap bei 50 bzw 60 ist...
> Ähm kann ich mir kaum vorstellen , dass du beim Dritten durchlauf gut durchkommst....
> Der wird bestimmt mega hard.



3. Durchlauf ist auch verdammt hart. Aber wenn man fleißig seinen Bad Ass Rang pusht (man kann auch prima Bad Ass Herausforderungen mit anderen Chars machen, die Werte gelten für alle Chars, die man hat), wird's irgendwann auch leichter. Ultimative Badass Loader sind für meine Sirene mittlerweile kein Problem mehr (phaselocken und ein paar Salven aus meiner Unkempt Harold und die haben nichts mehr zu melden).



PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Habe vorhin gelesen das evtl bald in nem kostenlosem update die taschen erhöht werden....hoffentlich



Wär cool. Mein Inventar ist immer gut gefüllt mit Zeug zum wechseln. >.<


----------



## crae (11. August 2013)

Wie hoch kann man eigentlich zb seinen Waffen-Schaden mit badass-rank pushen? Ich weiß es ist immer unterschiedlich, aber hau mal ne Zahl so als Vergleichswert rein, bei mir sinds nämlich nur irgendwas um die 5%^^

mfg, crae


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (11. August 2013)

Bin gerade bei 6.4 oder so und habe noch 70 unverteilte badass punkte


----------



## Heretic (11. August 2013)

es geht noch weiter.... Letztendlich hatte irgendwer das am anfang erklärt.
Solange du spielst wirds mehr, Gibt kein ende.

Mit meinem Commando (+ vilt 3-4 Ränge von meiner Mechomantin) bin ich aktuell bei dem hier :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snipa (21. August 2013)

tag leute, hab mir im summer sale den season pass geholt, und zock seit paar tage wieder aktiv bl2. jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob es da n paar leute gibt, die mit mir das ein oder andere mal coop zocken wollen. falls ja, mein steam id ist 1snipa1


----------



## Isrian (21. August 2013)

Hab dich mal geadded.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (21. August 2013)

Ich adde divh auch mal wenn ivh heimkomme von arbeit


----------



## Isrian (2. September 2013)

Raising the Borderlands 2 Level Cap - Gearbox Software

Am 3.9. soll das neue DLC mit Levelcap Erhöhung released werden.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. September 2013)

wo bleibt das ding? in steam nichts von zu sehen.


----------



## Isrian (4. September 2013)

Nen Freund meinte, das kommt bei Steam erst morgen.


----------



## Thallassa (4. September 2013)

Doch doch, ist schon draußen - wurde wohl nach dem nächtlichen Update der Server veröffentlicht


----------



## Isrian (4. September 2013)

Sogar nur 3,99€

Find ich gut. Wird später am Tag gekauft.


----------



## Robonator (24. Oktober 2013)

Hab irgendwie ein echt mieses Problem bei BL2. 
Immer wieder nach kurzer Zeit zocken setzt sich der Treiber zurück und das Game friert ein. Ich muss es übern Taskmanager beenden. Sound etc läuft weiter. 
Das merkwürdigste: Ich hab es bisher nur beobachten können wenn ich Online mit zufälligen Leuten zusammen gespielt habe


----------



## crae (27. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute hat irgendwer von euch eine Infinity(lvl 50), die ihr nicht mehr braucht, wegen höherem lvl. Kann auf lvl 50 sonst so ziemlich alles anbieten, conference call, redundant fibber, bee, sand hawk, also das wichtigste. 
Steam: Steam Community :: crae---minklchen

edit: So schon eine gedroppt falls einer ne Waffe von da oben gedubt habn will einfach anschreiben (sofern das noch nicht gepatcht ist). Und wäre natürlich sehr erfreut, wenn wer mitzocken will. Von fast vorne bin ich dabei mit und mein Kumpel und im Ultimativen auch fast von vorn, einfach anschreiben^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Dari (7. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Habe auch vor kurzem mit BL2 angefangen, inzwischen ist mein Charakter schon Level 51 und den True Vault Modus hab ich auch durch.
Stehe jetzt am Anfang vom ultimate Modus,  der mir aber leicht übertrieben scheint mit meinen Klamotten... Sollte man jetzt weiter im True Modus legendaries farmen Oder sich durch den ultimate Modus beissen? 

Würde mich natürlich auch über eiin bisschen Gesellschaft im Coop Modus bzgl. Bosse raufen etc freuen 

Meine Steam-ID lautet : http://steamcommunity.com/id/darijuana

Peace


----------



## stoepsel (11. November 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab irgendwie ein echt mieses Problem bei BL2.
> Immer wieder nach kurzer Zeit zocken setzt sich der Treiber zurück und das Game friert ein. Ich muss es übern Taskmanager beenden. Sound etc läuft weiter.
> Das merkwürdigste: Ich hab es bisher nur beobachten können wenn ich Online mit zufälligen Leuten zusammen gespielt habe


 
Hatten arge Probleme mit dem neuen 331.65 Treiber mit einer GTX 670... mussten wieder auf den 331.21 zurück. Der läuft sehr gut...


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2013)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Hatten arge Probleme mit dem neuen 331.65 Treiber mit einer GTX 670... mussten wieder auf den 331.21 zurück. Der läuft sehr gut...


 
Hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nen älteren Treiber drauf. Auch nen noch älteren ausprobiert, wenn auch ohne Erfolg. 
Mal gucken ob der nächste nicht was bringt ^^


----------



## woodgrim (16. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es Leute die Lust haben, einen neuen Charakter von vorn zu beginnen? Suche nach relaxten Leuten zum Spielen, alleine macht es einfach keinen Spaß...


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Dezember 2013)

hey leute, ich hab da eine kleine frage:

und zwar habe ich Borderlands 2 ohne alles und möcht, sobald ich die Story durch habe auch die DLC's spielen.

wenn ich mir nun den Season's Pass kaufe, bekomme ich dann die Ganzen DLC's dazu oder ist dieser nur für künftige sachen?


Edit: nach ein wenig internet suchen dann doch festgestellt, dass die DLC's dabei sind und gekauft, promt lädt er 3.1 GB 



woodgrim schrieb:


> Gibt es Leute die Lust haben, einen neuen  Charakter von vorn zu beginnen? Suche nach relaxten Leuten zum Spielen,  alleine macht es einfach keinen Spaß...


 

ich wär ein level 26 Zero, ist dir aber wohl schon zu hoch wenn du neu anfangen willst, oder?


----------



## corpse (3. Januar 2014)

Moin,
Habe das Problem das mir weder Waffen noch sonstiges in meinem Inventar angezeigt wird. Lediglich der Platz ist belegt.. :/! Kennt jemand hilfe bzw. weiß wie man das Problem beheben kann? 

mfg. corpse


----------



## Heretic (3. Januar 2014)

Das Prolem hab ich manchmal , wenn ich während des Games (besonders wenn das Waffen menü offen ist) mit Alt+Tab  verlasse und dann zurückkomme.

Meist reicht es das Menü neu zu starten. Aber spätestens nach Charakter neustart oder Spiel neustart ist wieder alles so wie es sein soll.

Oder hast du das Problem dauerhaft. Selbst nach nem Spielneustart ?

Mfg Heretic


----------



## corpse (4. Januar 2014)

Jo, selbst nach einer Spiel Neuinstallation und System Neu Aufsetzung sehe ich die Waffen nicht in meinem Inventar .


----------



## Heretic (4. Januar 2014)

Das ist komisch , davon hab ich leider noch nicht gehöhrt.

Könnte mir jetzt nur vorstellen , dass das am Grafikkarten Treiber der evtl an gewissen Grafikeinsellungen im Spiel liegen könnte.

Du bist aber sicher das du Waffen im Inventar hast  ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## corpse (4. Januar 2014)

Ja ich habe die Waffen im Inventar gehabt. Allerdings wusste ich nicht, dass man im Inventar die Ansichten Umstellen kann -.-*. Bin anscheinend per Zufall mal drauf gekommen und hatte dann Objekte Ausgewählt, wo eben keine Waffen angezeigt wurden.. Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe ^^


----------



## Heretic (4. Januar 2014)

Das ist natürlich geil


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Januar 2014)

mann kann einstellen was einem beim aufruf des inventars angezeigt wird und was nicht? wie geht das?


----------



## corpse (5. Januar 2014)

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3493/ppwbubbm_jpg.htm[URL=http://www.directupload.net]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

Wenn du auf die hier markierte Stelle klickst ändert sich das was dir angezeigt wird, auf Objekte, Waffen und noch was oder eben Alles.


----------



## Heretic (5. Januar 2014)

...oder wie auf dem Bild unten ebenfalls nochmal steht. Bild auf oder Bild ab Taste nutzen.
 Ist der Gleiche Effekt.

MfG Heretic


----------



## edinho11 (7. Januar 2014)

hi, wollte fragen ob jemand legändere mod für Commander hat. Bin lv 55.
Schild könnte ich auch gebrauchen.

MfG


----------



## El-Ahrairah (17. Januar 2014)

Das Spiel läuft bei mir in slowmotion ab, egal welche Einstellungen ich vornehme. woran könnte das liegen? 
ich hab einen 4570 intel cpu 8gb ram und eine gtx 760 (treiberversion: 331:82)


----------



## Kel (23. Januar 2014)

Stell PhysiX auf low.


----------



## Ardastoriana (10. Februar 2014)

huhu sry aber noob anfänger Frage 

wenn ich Zero spiele wie verhält sich der Nahkampfschaden ? Ist der von der angelegten Waffe abhängig  ? oder hat der nen Betra x zu Level ?

Dankööö


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. Februar 2014)

der nahkampfschaden dürfte sowohl vom level, als auch von angelegter ausrüstung abhängig sein.


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (11. Februar 2014)

Der Nahkampfschaden steigt mit dem Level, sowie generell der Schaden mit dem Level steigt. Die Items zählen ebenfalls. Es kommt außerdem auf die gewählten Fähigkeiten an, z.B. Hinterhalt oder Eiserne Hand.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Februar 2014)

waffen machen nur zusätzlichen schaden, wenn die eine klinge vorne montiert haben. wird dann aber auch im text stehen von wegen 50% mehr Melee Schaden etc.


wenn du auf Melee Zero gehst kann ich die die "Law" empfehlen, ist ne Pistole/Revolver miit 100% Melee dmg. 
Gibts als questbelohnung nachdem du den Sheriiff getötet hast. - Mir fällt nur die Map nichtmehr ein.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (15. Februar 2014)

Law in Sanctuary bei den 4 lingen...order auch in sanctuary....law and order... Gute combo öd r ruby und lovethumper shield...einfach mal nach nem zero melee guide Googln


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Februar 2014)

Psycho Mellee macht auch Spaß 


war meine letzte klasse, habs mit nem kumpel als Siren gezockt. Alles durch mit DLC's und bis OP8.

wobei der Psycho mit dem Firehawk auch ganz nice ist.

Natürlich Hellborn und Mania Skilltree


----------



## SecondCore (12. April 2014)

Hi Leute, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig:

Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit BL2 zum laufen zu bekommen...
Es Läuft, aber nur mit ~15frames... Wenn ich mich nicht bewege komme ich auch mal auf 25frames.

Zu meiner Hardware:
Intel Core i5-2430M mit 2,4GHz
8GB Ram DDR3
Geforce GT540M

Geforce Experience schlägt mir vor außer den PhysX Effekten alles auf MAX zu stellen!
Dann habe ich 10-20frames...
Ich habe im Moment alles auf aus/niedrig bei einer Auflösung von 1280x768 (GF Exp sagt ich soll 1440x900 nehmen).

Ich habe schon CCleaner laufen lassen, nach Treiber Updates gesucht und Programme wie den Razor Gamebooster versucht, keine wirkliche Verbesserung.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, trotz der schlechten Graka die ich habe sollte das Spiel doch eigentlich laufen oder? Und damit das Geforce Experience was falsches vorschlägt habe ich auch nicht gefunden...

Hoffe mir kann wer helfen.
Gruß Core


----------



## Tierce (13. April 2014)

Ich kann dir jetzt nicht direkt helfen weil ich nicht zu Hause bin aber auf meinem alten Laptop lief das Spiel mit der gleichen Grafikkarte und CPU mit ca. 30 fps auf Full HD.
Einstellungen waren wohl sonst alle auf aus/niedrig, aber es lief.

Morgen Abend kann ich dir vielleicht mehr sagen.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. April 2014)

Ich hab zwar etwas bessere Hardware, aber von einem Tag auf den anderen hatte ich auch mal massive fps Verluste  hab dann im geforce experience mein borderlands 2 optimiert, was auch immer der da gemacht hat. Auf jedenfall hats bei mir geholfen


----------



## Shona (17. April 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar etwas bessere Hardware, aber von einem Tag auf den anderen hatte ich auch mal massive fps Verluste  hab dann im geforce experience mein borderlands 2 optimiert, was auch immer der da gemacht hat. Auf jedenfall hats bei mir geholfen


 
Es passt die Einstellungen vom spiel an deine hardware an,  du kannst das auch sehen wenn du das spiel anklickst in experience. 
dort sind dann zwei Reiter auf der rechten seiten. links das was eingestellt ist und rechts das was die optimalen Einstellungen für deine Hardware sind.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. April 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Es passt die Einstellungen vom spiel an deine hardware an,  du kannst das auch sehen wenn du das spiel anklickst in experience.
> dort sind dann zwei Reiter auf der rechten seiten. links das was eingestellt ist und rechts das was die optimalen Einstellungen für deine Hardware sind.


 

mag sein, komischer weiße haben die fps dropps erst ab dem Tiny Tina DLC angefangen gegen ende... einstellungen wurden zu dem zeitpunkt nicht verändert.
sowohl pc als auch spiel neustart hat nicht geholfen, erst diese optimierung im NV Experience. Danach hab ich die einstellungen wirder alle auf max gesetzt und es lief ohne probleme 50 fps +


----------



## Nazzy (18. Oktober 2014)

Hellooo 

zockt irgendwer das neue Borderlands ? 
Wie ist bei euch die Performance mit einer Nvidia Karte + PhysX auf High/Ultra ?
Ich habe massive fps drops, tlw bis 20-30 runter. Sobald PhysX off ist, läuft das Game stable....


----------



## Jahai (18. Oktober 2014)

Hab alle Einstellungen auf max und durchgehend meine 60 mit nur einer gtx 670. Also bei mir läuft da echt alles rund


----------



## Nazzy (18. Oktober 2014)

PhysX auch ? Im Gearbox Forum beschweren sich auch massig User, dass sie bei bestimmten PhysX Elementen starke fps drops haben. PhysX Software zu deinstallieren soll helfen....dann fehlen aber ein paar Elemente


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Oktober 2014)

The Pre-Sequel ist ja mehr oder weniger nur ein externer DLC für Borderlands 2, der etwas mehr kostet 

Habe zwischen Borderlands 2 und  TPS keinen unterschied feststellen können. Weder Grafisch noch Performance. Einstellungen bei beiden Spielen auf hoch.


----------



## Shona (18. Oktober 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> The Pre-Sequel ist ja mehr oder weniger nur ein externer DLC für Borderlands 2, der etwas mehr kostet


Gut das Borderlands:TPS nach Borderlands 1 und vor Borderlands 2 spielt somit ist es sehr sinvoll es ein DLC von Borderlands 2 zu nennen 



Nazzy schrieb:


> PhysX auch ? Im Gearbox Forum beschweren sich auch  massig User, dass sie bei bestimmten PhysX Elementen starke fps drops  haben. PhysX Software zu deinstallieren soll helfen....dann fehlen aber  ein paar Elemente


 Null Probleme und ich hab nur eine GTX560. Kann mir nur vorstellen das es das gleiche Problem wie schon bei BL2 ist und nicht bei jedem auftaucht.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Oktober 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Gut das Borderlands:TPS nach Borderlands 1 und vor Borderlands 2 spielt somit ist es sehr sinvoll es ein DLC von Borderlands 2 zu nennen


 

Mir ist bewusst, dass The Pre-Sequel zwischen den beiden Spielen stattfindet. 

Meine Aussage bezog sich auf das Gameplay, Hud, Menü, Grafik etc. welches 1 zu 1 mit Borderlands 2 übereinstimmt. Ausgenommen dem Oz Balken...


----------



## Shona (18. Oktober 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Mir ist bewusst, dass The Pre-Sequel zwischen den beiden Spielen stattfindet.
> 
> Meine Aussage bezog sich auf das Gameplay, Hud, Menü, Grafik etc. welches 1 zu 1 mit Borderlands 2 übereinstimmt. Ausgenommen dem Oz Balken...


 Und? Die Engine hat sich seit BL1 nicht verändert warum sollen sie dann InGame etwas verändern? Stört es dich das sie das HUD/Menü/Grafik/etc. nicht verändert haben oder hat es einen Grund das du das anmerkst?

Es hat nämlich absolut nichts mit seinem Problem zu tun und scheint mir eher mal wieder so ein mimimi zu sein weil es nicht anders als BL1/BL2 aussieht was volle absicht ist und man schon an den Systemvoraussetzungen sieht den diese haben sich seit BL1 nicht verändert.


----------



## Nazzy (18. Oktober 2014)

hm, ist wohl ein Fall für Scully und Mulder 

Welchen Treiber nutzt du, bzw welche PhysX Software Version ?


----------



## Shona (19. Oktober 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> hm, ist wohl ein Fall für Scully und Mulder
> 
> Welchen Treiber nutzt du, bzw welche PhysX Software Version ?


 Treiber: 344.11
PhysX: 9.14.0702

Das ist das aktuelleste was es gibt


----------



## Nazzy (19. Oktober 2014)

naja, ich werde aus dem Spiel nicht schlau.....Kollege zockt mit einer 670er + PhysX, sieht aber nicht alle Effekte,die ich zbsp habe. Da ist es ja kein Wunder, dass es bei ihm nicht "ruckelt". 
Dann gibt es sogar Leute, bei denen es ruckelt, obwohl sie extra eine PhysX Karte haben.
Dennoch, danke für die Infos !


----------



## Shona (19. Oktober 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> naja, ich werde aus dem Spiel nicht schlau.....Kollege zockt mit einer 670er + PhysX, sieht aber nicht alle Effekte,die ich zbsp habe. Da ist es ja kein Wunder, dass es bei ihm nicht "ruckelt".
> Dann gibt es sogar Leute, bei denen es ruckelt, obwohl sie extra eine PhysX Karte haben.
> Dennoch, danke für die Infos !


 Wie schon geschrieben es gibt hier zig Beiträge zu diesem Phänomen und auch über Google findet man vieles dazu.^^
Das Problem konnte aber seit BL2 nicht behoben werden, den es liegt anscheinend nicht am Spiel sondern an den Karten bzw. dem Treiber.


----------



## oelkanne (19. Oktober 2014)

Spielt das noch jemand? Allein hab ich beim ersten teil schob nach ner halben stunde aufgegeben ...


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand auch das Problem, dass BL2 sofort nach dem Laden abstürzt?

Nach (vermute ich mal) dem letzten Grafiktreiber Update (Nvidia mobil 34x. was weiß ich) oder dem Einfügen dieser blöden BL Pre-Seq Köpfe / Skins lädt BL2 nicht mehr auf meinem NB  .

Hardware:
MSI GE60 Apache Pro (i7-4710HQ + GTX860m)
Win 8.1 64 Bit (muss dringend weg diese Seuche)
8 GB RAM
Treiber aktuell

Auflösung FHD
Settings: mittel, FXAA an, Physx mittel

Das Hauptmenü geht und ist flüssig, aber wenn ich "Weiter" klicke, stürzt es nach dem Laden ab.
Der Screen mit der Landschaft und die drehende Waffe kommt. Der blaue Tunnel auch, aber dann friert es beim 1. Bild im Spiel ein.
Ich hab über Steam die Dateien überprüfen lassen, da hat er eine 12MB Datei nachgeladen, aber verbessert hat das nix.

Das Spiel lief immer stundenlang ohne Probleme (auch wenn das NB ziemlich heiß wurde...)

Andere Spiele, die die kleine Kiste voll auslasten, machen auch keine Mucken (SWTOR, Civ V, Endless Legend (ohne Framelock)).
Kann das jemand nachvollziehen?


----------



## MfDoom (2. Dezember 2014)

Probiere mal die Auflösung runterzustellen


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Dezember 2014)

Auflösung habe ich FHD, 1600x900 und 1280x720 versucht gehabt.
Physx aus könnte ich mal antesten.

Aber es lief ja noch vor ein paar Wochen...


----------



## MfDoom (2. Dezember 2014)

Dann überlege was du seitdem verändert has (z.B. Treiber)t. Könnte auch mit dem Soundtreiber zusammenhängen oder ähnliches


----------



## MfDoom (2. Dezember 2014)

Ein Freund von mir ist Lvl 22, ich bin 45, gibts vielleicht ein paar Tips wie ich den schnell zu mir hochziehen kann?


----------



## Shona (2. Dezember 2014)

Savegameeditor^^ oder jemanden fragen der im Ultimate Vault Hunter Modus ist, da bekommt er massig XP


----------



## MfDoom (2. Dezember 2014)

Ok, danke. Das mit dem UVM-Modus probieren wir aus


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich könnte mich anbieten


----------



## MfDoom (2. Dezember 2014)

Danke dir  Heute wird das aber nix mehr.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Dezember 2014)

Nene, liege auch schon im Bett 

Evtl. Morgen abend oder am donnerstag
Einfach hier melden oder PN


----------



## Cinnayum (3. Dezember 2014)

Hätte auch Interesse im Level Bereich ~14, 26 oder "Frisch 1 mal durch + Tiny Tinas Assault absolviert" zu zocken. (Lvl 44 glaube ich)

Spiel geht wieder.
Im Nvidia Treiber konnte man unverständlicherweise den Physx Prozessor auf die Intel GPU legen bzw. "Auto" der neue Nvidia Treiber kam wohl damit nicht zurecht. Manuell auf die GTX860m gestellt und es geht wieder.

Junge ich will meinen Desktop-PC wieder...


----------



## saphira33 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich bin inzwischen LVL 72 und in der letzten Mission zu Wahrer Kammerjäger Modus. Muss ich für den Ultimativen Kammerjäger Modus jetzt noch was kaufen oder nicht? Und wenn ich es (gekauft/gestartet) habe meinen Bruder einfach einladen der noch gar kein DLC hat oder muss er es auch kaufen?


----------



## B@m B@m (17. Dezember 2014)

Ne, du mußt nix dazu kaufen. Das nötige Addon haste dann schon. Bei deinem Bruder weiß ich es nicht. Kann mir aber vorstellen das ihr nicht die gleichen Level spielen könnt. Wie auch, wenn er diese nicht installiert hat.


----------



## EnergyCross (26. April 2015)

*Push* 

Spielt jemand auf der PS4 BL2?

Wenn ja, im Bereich 65-70?
Bräuchte jemand, der im Ultimate  Modus noch die quest mit dem Firehawk hat, da ich einen Psycho spiele und das alte Firehawk mit lvl 53 langsam schwach auf der Brust wird. 

Gruß Tobi


----------

